# Burning Desire (A sasukeXoc fanfic)



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, this is a rewrite of most my fanfics. the story is self explaining so......

Pairing: sasukeXoc(Yuki)

Contains: Violence, blood shed, swear words, some sexual references......

Genre: Fantasy, fan fiction

Author: Sasuke Luver

Statues: complete


Chapter 1: The Beginning


*Spoiler*: __ 



The forest was calm in the dawn’s early light. Large trees stood proudly on the earth. Animals and plants flourished in the ancient forest. A large kitsune (fox) walked proudly through. He was an ancient male but was extremely powerful. He was known far and wide as Kyuubi no Kitsune, the Biju King and Leader of the Kitsune Clan of old. His claws and fangs were blood covered, a sign that he just came from a battle.

But he carried a much smaller creature in his mouth. He eventually came to a small stream and set the little thing down. The little ball of fluff chirped lowly and unraveled itself. The little fluff ball was in fact a little, tiny kitsune kit; Kyuubi’s pride and joy. The fluff was Kyuubi’s treasured daughter. She had reddish colored fur mostly. Black fur covered her paws and the tips of her ears and tails. She was only 7 months old. She chirped louder, only to be nuzzled by Kyuubi.

“I’m so sorry little one……I couldn’t save your mother……” Kyuubi mumbled, knowing full well she was too young to understand him. 

Kyuubi looked back the way he had come, his eyes full of sorrow. This day was a disaster. His beloved human mate had been so cruelly slain by her own village. Why? To kill the child that now dozed in front of him. Kyuubi had arrived too late to save her but managed to save his dear kit. And in his rage, he turned and annihilated the village, leaving no survivors. He washed the blood off and gently grabbed the kit by the nap of her neck, then continued onward. All he wanted to do now was to find a safe place for them.

After many weeks of this tiring journey, he found a large cave in the mountains that looked over the distant Leaf Village. He settled himself in the way back and gently put the kit down. She chirped lightly and broke out into a fun, chasing one of his twitching tails. She tripped over her own tail and tumbled forward. Kyuubi expected her to whine but the little scrap didn’t even complain. She just got back up and pounced playfully on the waiting tail. Kyuubi didn’t mind until she started gnawing on it. He grabbed her and plopped her down in front of him.

“None of that. You don’t chew on daddy. EVER.” He scolded.

In response, she nipped his nose. Her reward? She received a firm thwap on the snout. She whined in protest and rubbed her nose. Kyuubi snorted and pulled her close.

“Just for that, its time for a nap.”

There he had no protest. She cuddled up next to his chest and was asleep in seconds. Kyuubi gazed at the cave entrance, sensing a change coming soon. Days later, the young fox played with pebbles outside the cave entrance under Kyuubi’s watchful gaze. She rolled around on the ground, gnawing on one of her tails. A shadow loomed over her and she gazed up. A human dressed in red armor looked down at her. He bent down and picked her up.

“Now you the oddest looking kitsune I’ve seen…..” he murmured. 

“Madara! Put her down!” Kyuubi snarled.

Madara smirked and gazed at the enraged fox.

“This little beauty is yours? I’ve should’ve guessed.”

Kyuubi snarled as Madara stroked the kit like a cat.

“Careful Kyuubi. A young kit is very fragile this early in their life. Just a slight amount of pressure could break the little one’s neck.”

Kyuubi growled lowly.

“What do you want Madara?”

“I want you to destroy Konoha for me.”

“And if I refuse?”

“Well, it would be sad to end such a young one’s life so early.”

Kyuubi gazed at the kit then at Madara.

“When?”

“Tonight Kyuubi.”

“Fine. I’ll do it…….”

Madara smiled and set the kit down.

“Good choice Kyuubi.”

Then Madara walked out. Kyuubi snorted and carried the kit back into the cave. Late that night, Kyuubi left the cave and headed toward Konoha. Sensing him missing, the little kit stumbled out of the cave. She sniffed the air lightly and trotted to a cliff overhang. She sat down, watching the historic scene below. The very battle that would change everyone’s lives. In a flash of blinding light, Kyuubi disappeared. The kit whined loudly, protesting as loudly as she could. Two wolves suddenly appeared beside the kit. One was white and one was black but both had crimson markings.

“Is this the child? The one that destiny has brought us?” The black one asked.

“Yes.” The white replied.

The black wolf grabbed the kit by the nap of her neck and both wolves disappeared. The kit started in wonder as the wolves trotted down the Leaf roadway. They eventually ended up in front of a large building. The black wolf set her down on the porch. The white wolf nuzzled the kit and tapped her with its paw. In a flash of light, the kit had become a human child. The white wolf kicked at the door a couple of times and stepped back.

“Farwell for now, Yuki.” The wolves called and disappeared.

The door opened and the Third Hokage gazed at the child. He looked up to see the two wolves disappear then back to the child. He picked her up and brought her into the building……..


----------



## Morphine (Jul 29, 2009)

it's lovely


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 29, 2009)

Morphine said:


> it's lovely



the next chap is better.....i'll post it later...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 29, 2009)

I like this one a LOT better.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 29, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> I like this one a LOT better.



really????? wow, I didn't know it would be that good........geez, I wrote it durning class out of boredom during the school year....


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 29, 2009)

As promised, next chapter. lol

Chapter 2: Enter Yuki


*Spoiler*: __ 



?You got to be kidding me!! You can?t go around the place and paint on the hokage faces!!!!? Iruka sensei yelled.

His class groaned loudly. Naruto had always caused problems for them. Sasuke Uchiha, one of Naruto?s classmates, shook his head.

?Baka?..? He murmured.

Behind Sasuke sat a girl. She dozed loudly, clearly bored out of her mind.

?Yuki! This is no time for a nap!? 

Iruka threw a book at the dozing girl, striking her in the head. Yuki sat up quickly, rubbing her head. Yuki was a 12 year old ninja in training. She had short black hair, beautiful bright blue eyes, and a thin but powerful body build. She wore her usual black shirt, tan pants, and black ninja sandals. She was no kid to laugh at. She had power and intelligence that rivaled Sasuke?s, causing the two to sometimes compete with each other.

?Yuki!? Care to explain why you slept in class!?? Iruka yelled.

?Well, since your bitching at Naruto, I figured I could catch up on lost sleep. If your done fucking around, class can still resume. OR are you still wanting to spaz out?? Yuki replied, unafraid of him.

The class stared at Yuki. She remained still, unfazed by Iruka. 

?Sit down Yuki.? Iruka stated.

Yuki obeyed but continued to glare at him. Sasuke leaned back slightly.

?You do know that the exams are tomorrow, right?? He whispered.

?Yea, so?? Yuki whispered back.

?He?s going to fail you just for that.?

?Your point??

?Your screwed. Truthfully, I think you?d be a worthless ninja.?

Yuki made a face.

?No one asked you duck-butt head!? She hissed.

Sasuke smirked.

?Just stating the facts. 10 years from now, you?ll be a helpless girl, asking for handouts.?

?Oh yea? Two minutes from now, you?ll be seeing your parents again.?

?Shut it.?

?I heard hell is nice this time of year???

?Only you would know that.?

?Send me a post card after you get there.?

The bell rang and Yuki stuck her tongue out at him. Sasuke growled as the girl walked out. He stood up and followed her out. Students chatted excitedly in the school yard. Some stayed, some went home. Yuki was half way out of the yard, she didn?t want to stick around.

?Hey smart ass! Where do you think your going!?? Sasuke yelled.

Annoyed, Yuki turned and glared at him.

?Home. Duck-butt head.? She growled.

?Your still not going to pass. You?ll be a worthless ninja if you do.?

?That?s what you think.?

She turned to leave, not interested in staying.

?I bet your parents were worthless too. They should?ve kept you at home.?

Yuki stopped dead in her tracks. No one made fun of her parents, EVER. She turned and lunged at Sasuke, catching him off guard. People were shocked to see the two rolling around on the ground, throwing punches at each other. Some of their classmates cheered on, enjoying the brawl. Sasuke punched Yuki in the gut and she grabbed his arm and flipped him. Sasuke grabbed her leg and dragged her to the ground, were they continued to beat the crap out of each other. In moments, Iruka and another teacher pulled them off each other.

?I can?t believe this! Two of the best students are trying to kill each other! What do you have to say for yourselves!?? Iruka yelled.

?He?s a bastard.? Yuki growled.

?She?s a bitch.? Sasuke snapped.

Iruka groaned and shook his head.

?You two are lucky I won?t fail you right now. Both of you go home.?

Iruka let go of both of them. Yuki turned and walked down the road. Sasuke snorted and went the other direction. The next day was very simple for Yuki. She passed the written portion with flying colors. She glared at Sasuke, who sat across the room from her. Unfortunately, he passed too. Sensing her glare, Sasuke glared back. Yuki flushed slightly and made a face at him.

?Uchiha Sasuke, your next.?

Sasuke stood up and walked out of the room. After 10 minutes and him not coming back, Yuki thought they failed him. ?Sucker?..? She thought.

?Kitsune Yuki, your next.?

Yuki stood up and walked out of the room. Iruka and Mizuki sat at a table, Leaf headbands in front of them.

?Kitsune Yuki, your final exam shall be to create at least three shadow clones. You may begin.? Iruka said.

Yuki rolled her eyes, this would be to easy. Yuki wove the required hand signs and in seconds, five shadow clones appeared. Iruka smiled lightly.

?You passed. Nicely done. Take a headband and your free to go.?

Yuki smiled slightly and picked up a headband. She walked out of the room, tying the headband to her head. She walked down the hall and glared after seeing Sasuke and his new headband.

?You actually passed? Damn?? Sasuke growled.

?In your face baka.?

Sasuke glared at her as she walked past him, heading home. Days later, Yuki stood on a wooden pole. On each side was a large statue of the two wolf gods. Yuki was in back of the wolf god?s shrine, were she lived and trained. Today?s training session was to learn how to fight while only listening to her surroundings. She stayed calm and quiet, keeping her eyes closed. A monk walked out to her, a smile on his face.

?Kami Yuki?? He asked.

?Hai?? Yuki replied, speaking in her native language.

?Dodemo hitobito aru tsuku. Hatake Kakashi tanomu no tame ni anata?.? Was the respected reply.

Yuki opened her eyes and made a face then jumped down.

?Naze?? She asked.

?Kare hitsuyo anata e/ni musubo karera o/ni.?

Yuki thought for a moment.

?Nai.? She growled.

The monk bowed respectfully.

?Sumanaku omou e/ni aru yakkai anata, Kami Yuki.?

The monk walked back to the waiting Kakashi.

?Well? What did she say?? Kakashi asked.

?She said no. She doesn?t want to go.?

Kakashi sighed and watch as Sasuke, Sakura, and Naruto, snuck up toward Yuki. Yuki rolled her eyes.

?What the fuck you do you want!?? She snapped.

?Your not coming with us to the Land of Waves, ARE you?? Sasuke growled.

?NO.?

?No??

?I don?t want to join your field trip. BYE.?

Sasuke glared at her.

?Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura. Lets go.? Kakashi ordered.  

Yuki watched them go. She felt uneasy, like something bad was to happen. She turned and stared at one of the statues.

?Great Mother Okami Amaterasu??.please protect them with your heavenly light??.? Yuki murmured lowly.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice, but why add the Japanese?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 30, 2009)

there will be an explaination in the next chap. lol


----------



## Morphine (Jul 30, 2009)

wohoo you are improving


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 30, 2009)

Morphine said:


> wohoo you are improving



lol. thank you. next chap should be up tomorrow or later. I haven't decided yet. lol


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 31, 2009)

next chap it up. lol

Chapter 3: Exams


*Spoiler*: __ 



The chunin exams: every genins best dream and worst nightmare. For Yuki, this was a chance to test all her skills that she honed over the last couple of weeks. First part of the exams: a written portion. Yuki rolled her eyes and sat down in the assigned seat. She groaned and hit her head against the table when Sasuke came and sat down beside her.

?What are you doing here!?? Sasuke hissed.

?I should be asking you!? Yuki hissed back.

?I thought only teams of three are allowed in!?

?I?m an exception baka! I can?t work with other people!?

Sasuke growled in annoyance as the test papers were handed out. And on the proctor?s orders, all the genin started. To Yuki, this was an insult to her intelligence; it was way too simple for her. Sasuke envied her as she quickly jotted down her answers. Before he could even finish, Yuki was already done and napping. Sasuke finished with only seconds to spare.

?You there! This is no time to nap!? One of the proctors yelled.

Sasuke grimaced as Yuki lifted her head up and glared. She ignored everyone for the rest of the exam, she didn?t care at all. As the group of genin headed to the next exam, the proctor was busy collecting papers. When he got Yuki?s, he gapped in shock.

?This is unreal??.all the answers are more than perfect??What is that kid?? He thought.

---------------------------------------

?Alright then kiddies! You have three days to get your scrolls! Any longer and you fail!? Anko yelled.

Yuki rolled her eyes. _A survival exercise? Too simple_. She glanced at the grass ninja. The pale one really bothered her; she could sense his bloodlust. 

?GO!?

All the genin scattered into the Forest of Death. Yuki bounded through the trees, excitement coursing through her body. It wasn?t until evening when Yuki managed to get a hold of the necessary scroll. She flipped it up in the air, grinning ear to ear. 

?Wait til Sasuke sees this. I bet the little bastard didn?t get his yet.? Yuki mused.

She looked around cautiously and hooked the scroll to her pants. 

?Time to rub it in his face. Now where could he be?? She sniffed the air lightly and narrowed her eyes. ?There.?

She ran through the trees at her own pace, she wasn?t in a rush. It was getting darker the deeper she went into the forest. Her hair stood on end when she heard screaming. Without a second thought, she bounded even deeper into the forest. After landing on a high branch, Yuki gazed down at Team 7. Sasuke was clutching his neck in obvious pain as Sakura was being her usual useless self. Naruto was hanging from a tree unconscious. She noted the pale grass ninja walking toward Sasuke and jumped down. She stood protectively in front of Sasuke, glared at the man.

?Well, I didn?t think another useless genin would show up.? The man mused.

?Fuck off! Take one more step and I?ll end you!? Yuki snarled.

?Hehehehe?..so you?re the little kid that lives at the shrine??This really is an honor?.My name is Orochimaru??

Yuki?s eyes narrowed dangerously.

?I don?t care who you are. You stay away from my comrade.?

Orochimaru raised an eyebrow when he felt the air around the kid still.

?You don?t like being provoked, do you??

?Shut it!?

Orochimaru chuckled.

?I would like to stay and play with you but I have other matters to attend to.?

Orochimaru disappeared. Yuki growled lowly and glanced at Sasuke. She wasn?t going to let the bastard get away easy. With silent apologies to Sasuke, she tore after Orochimaru. 

By the end of the third day, Team 7 finally made it to the tower. Yuki had waited patiently for them. She was sitting against the wall, resting her head against the wall. She made a face at Sasuke and chuckled lightly.

?You made it after all?..I was beginning to think you died?..? She murmured.

?I didn?t die as you can see. It should be you that died. You went after the guy.?

Yuki smirked and gazed at the ceiling.

?I would?ve if it wasn?t for my chakra. Right now, that bastard should be writhing in pain.?

Sasuke raised an eyebrow.

?Why.? He demanded.

?Unlike any of you, my chakra is like a poison. I have to run it through an open wound for it to take affect though.?

?ALL PASSING GENIN REPORT TO THE ARENA NOW!!?

Yuki groaned, she was too tired to continue. Sasuke turned his head away and held his hand out to her. Even though his hair hid his face, Yuki could tell that he was blushing. She smiled slightly, feeling a bit awkward and she grabbed his hand. Sasuke pulled her up, smirking lightly.

?You better not quit yet.?

?Why?? Yuki asked.

?You?ve come top far to quit now.?

Both blushed a dark red and let go of each other, mumbling excuses as they entered the arena. Yuki ignored the last half of the exam. She watched as all her comrades fought the other genin. She glanced around for Sasuke, only to find out he had left after his fight. Her fight had been after his, but her opponent had for forfeited after 5 minutes.

?Damnit ?..he missed it?..? Yuki mumbled.

The Hokage cleared his throat.

?The Finals shall be three months from now! Train and rest up! I look forward to seeing you all there!?

?About freakin? time!? Yuki yelled back.

The hokage shook his head as he watched the annoyed kid leave, followed by the others.

?Wolf gods know what she?ll do in the finals?.? He murmured.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 31, 2009)

ooh it's so cute. _Both blushed dark red_


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 31, 2009)

Cute, hope the final exam will be good.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 31, 2009)

Morphine said:


> ooh it's so cute. _Both blushed dark red_



 i got the idea from watchin NCIS....lol


----------



## darkblossom (Jul 31, 2009)

I really like this fanfic.  I think Yuki is awesome, and I like how she's a rival of Sasuke's.  It's cute how they blushed.    Can't wait to read more.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 1, 2009)

alright. update time. lol

Chapter 4: Bonds Created


*Spoiler*: __ 



The morning sun bathed everything in warm light. Yuki stood extremely still, a blindfold over her eyes and a katana in her hands. _Another day, another training exercise._ A shift in the air alerted her to something coming her way and she brought her katana up. Wood struck the steel blade, getting cleaved in half. Yuki smirked and kicked the wielder to the ground. She brought the blade close to the man?s throat and smiled. 

?And round 30 goes to me AGAIN.? She mused.

She took off the blindfold and helped the monk to his feet.

?Your getting good Kami Yuki. Very soon, you won?t need to spar.?

?Eh, don?t be like that. A true warrior keeps her skills in top performance.?

?Excuse me? True warrior? Now that?s a laugh.? A voice mocked.

Yuki sighed. She knew that voice from anywhere.

?Why didn?t you tell me I had a visitor?? Yuki asked annoyed.

?He said he wanted to surprise you.? The monk replied.

Yuki rolled her eyes.

?Will you leave us for a moment??

?As you wish Kami Yuki.?

Yuki turned to glare at Sasuke as the monk left. Sasuke just smiled mockingly in return.

?What.? Yuki demanded.

?Well, you such a know-it-all about everyone and everything. I think its time I learned some things about you.? He replied.

?Why. Its not necessary.?

?Yea it is. The more you know about someone, the better you can trust them.?

Yuki bit her lip; he had a point there. She sighed and sat down by the statue of Amaterasu. Sasuke joined her, being careful not to seem eager.

?What do you want to know??

?First off, why do the monks call you Kami? If it were me, I?d call you baka.?

?It?s a term of respect you moron.?

Sasuke thought for a moment.

?You also speak another language at times. Why do you do that??

?If I don?t want someone to hear what I?m saying, I?ll resort to that. That?s how I keep conversations private.?

?Your not human, are you??

Startled, Yuki looked at him.

?What gave you that idea?? She growled.

?Everything you?ve done while I was around. Especially you saying you poisoned Orochimaru with you chakra.? He retorted.

Yuki smiled and chuckled.

?You Uchiha?s never cease to amaze me. You caught on quickly for one of your age.?

?Cut the crap and answer the question.?

?Your right to some point. I?m a half breed. Half fox, half human.?

Sasuke started at her in amazement.

?Your not lying, are you??

?No. Fox?s honor.?

Sasuke whistled and leaned back.

?I never would have imagined that your totally different than everyone?..its unreal???

?You think I?m a freak??

?Not at all. I?ll always think of you as a comrade. EVEN if we have to fight each other in the finals.?

Yuki made a face.

?You?re a cocky bastard. Your going easy on me if we do have to fight each other?.?

?You? Never.?

Both chuckled slightly.

?You let your hair grow out? You need a hair cut.? Yuki mused.

Sasuke glared at her.

?What is it with girls saying I need a hair cut!? Geez, I?ve been to busy training with Kakashi to even care about what I look like.?

?Ah huh?..sure?..?

They sat in silence for awhile, watching as birds landed on the roof of the shrine. Sasuke quickly glanced at Yuki then back at the birds.

?Umm?.would you be interested in getting some ramen later?? He asked quickly.

Yuki gapped at him.

?I-I mean?.if your not busy that is?..? He added.

?Ah?.I guess???

Sasuke sighed in relief.

?But no funny business. If I miss the exam, I?ll kill you before Itachi gets the chance.? Yuki added.

Sasuke smirked.

?That?ll be the day.?

He stood up and helped Yuki to her feet.

-------------------------------

At long last, the finals had arrived. Yuki stood in the arena with the other competitors, shifting slightly. She was nervous, she never had to fight with so many people watching. She looked around for Sasuke, only to see he wasn?t there.

?_He?s late!? He?ll be disqualified!_? She thought.

?All but Naruto and Neji clear the field! The finals shall begin!?

Yuki and the rest went up to the stands. She watched Naruto?s fight and still kept an eye out for Sasuke. The fight ended with Naruto being the victor. She ignored the next announcement until someone put a hand on her shoulder. She turned around and stared at Sasuke.

?Your late.? She growled.

?That?s not the point, your next.?

?Wa??

?Your turn to show off. Go.?

Nervously, Yuki made her way to the arena. She was thankful she didn?t have to face Sasuke. Her opponent? Some sound ninja that looked a lot older than a genin. She knew right away, someone had rigged her fight.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 1, 2009)

It's Dosu isn't it?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 1, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> It's Dosu isn't it?



|3

NOPE. Zip, nada, wrong. lol you'll see soon enough.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 2, 2009)

Not a bad story! I like Yuki alot! I wrote a SasukexOC story too! It's called 'Daughter of the Serpent' and its about Orochimaru's daughter!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 3, 2009)

yay! update. lol

Chapter 5: Destruction of the Leaf


*Spoiler*: __ 



?Are both competitors ready?? The examiner asked.

Yuki and the other ninja nodded.

?Begin!?

Yuki whipped out her katana and lunged forward. The man stepped back and kicked the blade away from him, sending Yuki off balance. She braced herself as he kicked at her ribs. She got her ground back and spun her sword backwards, hitting him across his back. He grabbed her sword and punched her, sending her flying backwards. He flipped the katana in the air and strode toward her.

?Die you miserable wench?..? He hissed.

In response, Yuki quickly wove hand signs.

?Fire style: Fireball jutsu!?

Yuki spat flames at him. Getting burned, he quickly jumped back onto one of the trees. The next thing Yuki knew, he disappeared. Sasuke watched in interest. ?_So, she knows fire style_??.?

The sound  ninja jumped into the air, weaving hand signs then, water suddenly erupted into the arena and came crashing down on Yuki. ?_What!? How could a genin know that!?_? She had little time to react as the tidal wave crashed down on her, taking her under. The arena was turned into a lake; with only the proctor and the sound ninja on the water?s surface. Sasuke flinched slightly. ?_C?mon Yuki?.I know your not through yet_??

The water suddenly bubbled and turned a reddish color. The sound ninja looked around as the water turned back to blue and stilled. 

?C?mon you coward! You can?t stay under forever!? He yelled.

Sasuke activated his sharingan, just to locate her. What he found amazed him. ?_She?s changed form_?.?

Powerful jaws snapped around the sound ninja?s legs and pulled him under. The crowd gasped in shock. Under the water, Yuki swam slowly, making the ninja in her jaws beg for air. She finally stopped in front of one of the arena walls and started kicking at it until it cracked; allowing the water to drain out. When the water finally cleared, Yuki faced the crowd, grinning as she sat on the sound ninja?s chest. Sasuke sighed in relief. ?_She changed back before anyone could see her?..clever girl?._?

?Kitsune Yuki is the winner!? 

The crowd cheered wildly as Yuki made her way back into the stands. Sasuke smirked when she stood next to him.

?You made that look like child?s play.? He mused.

?Trust me, it wasn?t. I think someone rigged the fight.?

?Why say that??

?That wasn?t no genin?.?

Sasuke sighed and turned his attention back to the stadium. 

?Next match! Uchiha Sasuke vs. Gaara of the Sand!?

Sasuke grinned slightly.

?Be careful of him.? Yuki warned.

?Yea??

Yuki watched him head to the arena. She kept her eye on Gaara, already wary of him. She clenched the railing as the fight was allowed to start. Something about this whole exam made her nervous. She glanced around in the stands, noticing the excessive amount of ANBU present. ?_Just what the hell is going on!?_?

As if to answer her thoughts, people in the stands began to fall asleep as sand and sound ninja attacked the remaining Leaf ninja. Yuki swore as three jumped her. She quickly dealt with them and then turned to see that Sasuke and Gaara had disappeared.

?Damnit!? She swore.

She jumped down into the field and was about to go after them until Kakashi grabbed her.

?Let go! He?ll need help!?

?Your staying here. Your helping to defend the village.?

?What?s going on!??

?Orochimaru is attacking the village. Now do as your told.?

Yuki gritted her teeth.

?Fine???

She went back into the stands to help the jonin. After all the Leaf?s hard work, they managed to beat back the enemies. But the cost of victory? They had lost the Third Hokage. Yuki stood next to Sasuke during the Third?s funeral. Everyone had to wear black and to make matters worse, it was raining. After placing flowers on the grave, Sasuke walked Yuki home. Both were silent as the rain gently came down. Then, they stood in front of the shrine.

?You?ll be alright?? Sasuke asked.

?Yea?..?

Sasuke knew that Yuki thought of the Third as a grandfather. She hugged Sasuke.

?Thank you.? She whispered.

Sasuke nodded and watched as she walked inside. He looked at the sky then headed back to his house.


----------



## darkblossom (Aug 3, 2009)

Good chapter!  It's cool that Yuki changed form during the fight.  Aww...Sasuke walked her home.    I like your story.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 4, 2009)

very good i liked their concern for each other


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 4, 2009)

and its time for another update... yay! another one later today too.....

Chapter 6: Side Trip (short chap. sorry)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Despite the loss of the Third Hokage, life still continued in the Leaf. Most were rebuilding the damaged buildings. As for Yuki, she was busy packing her travel gear. She was being sent away to another shrine to gather important papers. She grabbed her gear then headed out the door and unexpectedly, crashed into someone.

“Hey! Walk much?”

Yuki looked up into onyx eyes.

“Sasuke?”

“Who else baka?”

Realizing how close she was to him, Yuki’s face turned crimson and she quickly stepped back. Sasuke raised an eyebrow and gazed at the backpack she was carrying.

“You going somewhere?” Sasuke asked.

“Yea.”

“Where?”

“Some village on the border…I have to saddle my horse…”

She stepped past him and toward the stables. Sasuke followed her and watched as she led a large horse to the stable door.

“WTF is that?” He asked.

“A warhorse.”

Sasuke made a face as Yuki proceeded to saddle the horse.

“Warhorse?”

“Yea. He’s Akai.”

“Akai? WTF does that mean?”

Yuki rolled her eyes as the horse glared at Sasuke.

“It means Red.”

Yuki tightened the straps. As for Sasuke, he tried to pet the horse. He was forced to jump back as the horse lunged at him.

“What the hell!?”

“Oops…..I forgot to mention that he’s temperamental….”

“What kind of horse is he?”

“Strawberry-roan….”

Yuki finished and led the horse outside. Sasuke watched calmly as Yuki climbed into the saddle.

“How long will you be gone?”

“Three weeks.”

“Be careful then.”

Yuki smiled and lightly kicked the horse into a trot. Sasuke waited until she was out of sight before he headed back to the village. She hummed lightly as she left the village behind. 

There was a heavy mist about but Yuki didn’t mind. It was all quiet until she heard bells ring. She leaned forward in the saddle as two figures walked toward her. The two people wore bamboo hats and odd black cloaks with red clouds on it. Yuki gripped the reins tightly as she passed the two. When she was sure she was well away from them, she risked a glance back.

“Just who the hell are they?” She whispered.

Akai snorted in reply and Yuki patted his neck.

“Yea….your probably right. No one we need to worry about.”


----------



## Morphine (Aug 4, 2009)

short but good


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 6, 2009)

finally!! forums are working again!!!  

Chapter 7: The Broken Bond


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hooves pounded against the ground. Yuki spurred the horse to go faster, she had to get back to the village. Even though she had been away for awhile, she had heard of the problems with Sasuke. Apparently, Itachi came back and beat the crap out of Sasuke. But that wasn?t all, after waking up from his coma, Sasuke and Naruto tried to kill each other. Now, she was hearing rumors that Sasuke left the Leaf. 

Yuki pulled back on the reins, making the horse stop right in front of the shrine; she didn?t dare take the horse in the village. She jumped off the saddle and bolted into the village. She pushed past people and ran into the Hokage?s office. She glared at the lady that sat at the desk, panting hard.

?Can I help you?? The lady asked.

?Who the fuck are you!?? Yuki snarled.

?The Fifth Hokage, Tsunade.?

?Who cares!??

?You must be Yuki?.?

?Bite me.? Yuki snapped.

?And what do you want??

?Where?s Sasuke??

Tsunade leaned forward.

?He?s gone. He went to Orochimaru.?

Yuki paled.

?Liar?? She whispered.

?I assure you that its true.?

?Lies! Dirty, filthy lies!? Yuki yelled.

?Calm down! He?s gone, end of story!?

?Why didn?t you stop him!? Why didn?t you go after him!??

?We sent a team and they failed to get him!?

?Of course they failed! I wasn?t there!?

Yuki turned and was about to run out. Tsunade ran over to her and reached out to grab her. Unexpectedly, Yuki snarled loudly then turned and bit down on Tsunade?s arm. Blood dripped on the floor as Yuki let go of Tsunade, her eyes wide. She couldn?t believe she actually did that. The taste filled her mouth, making her mouth water slightly. It was her first taste of human blood and her demon self loved the taste. Yuki shook her head wildly and jumped out the window. Glass shattered as Yuki jumped from roof to roof, getting far away from Tsunade as possible.

Yuki kicked open her bedroom door and quickly went to her bathroom. She washed her mouth out repeatedly until the coppery taste of blood was no longer there. She walked back into her room and noticed a piece of paper on her bed. She picked it up, confused on how the hell it got there and read it.


​Yuki,
	I?m sorry. May we meet again in the future.
						Sasuke

Yuki wiped her watery eyes and looked out her window. She knew right then and there, she had to go after him. She packed her gear, knowing full well she could never come back. She swung her pack over her shoulder and closed the door behind her.

?Kami Yuki??

Yuki turned to look at the monk.

?Yea??

?Your leaving??

Yuki looked down.

?I?m sorry?..I have to?.if I didn?t, I couldn?t forgive myself?.?

?I understand. May the wolf gods protect you on your path.?

?Thank you.?

?Now go before someone stops you.?

Yuki smiled and ran out into the forest, already picking up Sasuke?s trail. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Day after day, Yuki traveled endlessly. Her search so far had come up empty. Then one day, she came across the very man she hated. She hid behind a tree and glared at Orochimaru. She could see he was with another guy that had silver hair and glasses. She growled silently, too busy to notice a large snake slithering toward her. Then, the snake wrapped itself around Yuki?s legs, causing her to cry out in surprise and fall to the ground. She heard Orochimaru chuckle and she looked up to glare at him.

?Look Kabuto, it?s a little rat??

Kabuto chuckled.

?Looks like it.?

Yuki spat at Orochimaru.

?Where?s Sasuke you bastard!??

Orochimaru kicked her hard in the gut. Yuki curled up in pain, cursing slightly.

?He?s doing fine, little fox. But I would worry about yourself right now.?

?Fuck you!? She spat.

Orochimaru sighed.

?Kabuto, put her out. She may be useful in some experiments??

Yuki growled in protest as Kabuto placed his hand on her head. Next thing Yuki knew, her eyes closed, even though she fought the overwhelming urge to sleep. Then, total blackness.

When Yuki awoke, she found herself locked up in a cage. Her head hurt but she looked around. She was alone in a dark room that contained large tanks of water. It tore at her heart; she could smell Sasuke?s scent but he wasn?t there. He was so far away and he didn?t even know she was there.

?So close, yet so far away?.? Yuki muttered.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 7, 2009)

oh noes! save Yuki, Sasuke!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 7, 2009)

chap is up!

Chapter 8: Meeting New People


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki didn’t know how long she sat in the darkness. Her eyes quickly grew used to the dark, allowing her to actually investigate her prison. She kept glancing at the water tank that was closet to her, getting an odd feeling that she wasn’t alone. A door was kicked open and Kabuto walked in, carrying a tray of what Yuki thought was supposed to be food. 

“Dinner time you rat.” Kabuto growled.

He set the tray in front of the cage. Yuki sniffed it slightly then angrily flipped the tray over. Kabuto glared at her and grabbed her by the collar of her shirt and lifted her up as much as the steel bars allowed.

“Why’d you do that!? You miserable rat, you wanna starve!?”

“You drugged it! I could smell that it wasn’t safe!” Yuki growled.

“Listen here rat. Your lucky that your even getting food. If it wasn’t for Orochimaru’s fear of Sasuke finding out you’re here, you’d be in one of the experiments he has planned for you. Got that? So you better eat your food like a good little mangy rat.”

Yuki gripped his wrists tightly.

“I am not a rat! I’m a fox!” Yuki snarled.

Steam hissed from where she gripped him. Kabuto yelled out and let go of her. Yuki released him at the same time and just growled. Kabuto looked at his wrists, seeing deep burn marks.

“You’ll pay for this!!”

Kabuto ran out the door as someone else chuckled. Yuki smirked and gazed at the water tank.

“I knew someone was in there.” Yuki drawled.

“Hehehehe….you were right…”

“What are ya? Talking water?”

“No. I’m a water ninja.”

Yuki edged closer.

“From the mist? Why don’t you show yourself?”

“I don’t want to scare you but I’m not wearing anything.”

Yuki scratched her nose.

“”Ummm…..can you show yourself from the waist up?”

“I guess…”

Yuki watched quietly as a guy appeared in the tank. He had white hair, purple eyes, and weird, pointy teeth. She smirked.

“Your weird….” She mused.

“Oh yea? What kind of girl scares the crap out of Orochimaru and his crew?”

“Me.”

“Really now….what’s your name?”

“Yuki. Yours?”

“Suigetsu.”

“That’s a funny name.”

Suigetsu chuckled.

“Yea. How’s you end up here in the first place?” He asked.

Yuki looked down.

“I left my village to come after Sasuke. I ended up stumbling across Orochimaru and now, I’m here.”

“Sasuke?”

“Yea. My comrade.”

The door was kicked open again and Yuki and Suigetsu turned to look. A girl with red hair and glasses came in with Kabuto. Yuki growled slightly, not liking how this girl looked at her.

“Is it that one?” The girl asked.

“Yea. Think you can handle a beast like that at the southern hideout?”

“I’ll take care of the mongrel but if I don’t like its behavior, its to be executed on the spot, right?”

“Yes. That’s Lord Orochimaru’s orders.”

“Then I’ll take it as soon as I’m ready to leave.”

“Good.”

They both walked out.

“Southern hideout?” Yuki asked.

“Its for prisoners. To be moved there already, your a bigger threat to Orochimaru than I thought.”

“He just doesn’t want me near Sasuke….”

“Try to stay alive when you get there. That’s a nasty place.”

“Can you do me a favor?” She asked.

“Sure?”

“If you ever see Sasuke. Tell him I’ll wait patiently until the next time we meet.”

Suigetsu smiled.

“I will.”

----------------------------------------------------------

Yuki hated this place more than the last. Suigetsu wasn’t there to talk to, only a bunch of idiot, gambling prisoners. As for the warden? Yuki hated her guts. She recently learned that the wardens name was Karin but she didn’t care. Yuki often called her a slut or anything else that came to mind. And her reward for all the insults? She usually was deprived of a meal or water. Big freakin’ deal. She stole from the other prisoners when that happens. 

She shifted slightly. Being confined in this dark place was starting to eat at Yuki. Sometimes she felt as though she might lose control of her blood-thirsty demon self. In truth at that moment, she didn’t realize just how much control she already lost. The door opened as three of Karin’s goon squad came in. Yuki looked up, growling loudly.

“Pipe down you gerbil. Today is an unlucky day for you. Lord Orochimaru is here and he requests that you are to die.”

Yuki’s eyes narrowed as all three drew out swords, chuckling loudly. They only took one step and froze when they met the eyes of a demon. The kid was no longer there, instead, a small nine-tailed fox was in her place. The men shook in fear as the beast lunged at the first one and tore out the man’s throat. Yuki looked up at the last two, her muzzle covered in blood, and snarled. The two men screamed loudly and ran down the hall. Yuki tore after them and before they had the chance to scream again, she ripped out their throats. But did she stop her rampage there? No. She continued down the corridors, killing anyone in sight. Blood covered the floors and walls as bodies littered the halls.

Karin ran out of her office door, hearing screaming and she froze. Just down the hall was the fox kid. Blood dripped from her fangs as she growled loudly. Karin paled, the foxes eyes held her spellbound.

“Shit….” Karin cursed.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 7, 2009)

Good job.I need to start updating my fics as well,. It's been a while......


----------



## Morphine (Aug 8, 2009)

you'd better not kill Karin


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 8, 2009)

Morphine said:


> you'd better not kill Karin



why? I don't like Karin at all......


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 8, 2009)

It's her fic, she can do what she wants, dammit!! If she kills Karin,so be it and the world will be better off anyways.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 8, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> It's her fic, she can do what she wants, dammit!! If she kills Karin,so be it and the world will be better off anyways.



I know right??? geez, i would post the next chaps today but I work soon so it's been postponed until sunday. 9 is short and 10 is a little long......so it'll be a double day. lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 9, 2009)

This is nice. Cursing at each other, japanese, wolf, foxes, still don't understand how a giant fox did it with a human, and action.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 10, 2009)

clara!!!

Chapter 9: The Escape


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was all quiet. Karin and Yuki stared at each other. Karin gulped, sensing the bloodlust that was emanating off of Yuki’s body.

“Easy there…..lets not do anything rash….” Karin reasoned.

Yuki growled and took a step forward. Karin stepped back, knowing gull well what Yuki had in mind. Yuki snarled loudly and charged at her. A large snake wrapped around Yuki’s back legs, causing her to fall over. Karin sighed in relief as Orochimaru walked out into the hall.

“Well now….it seems that she still lives….” Orochimaru muttered.

“I’m sorry my Lord. I’ll have it taken care of.” Karin replied.

“Nah, I want her transferred to the northern hideout.”

“Sir?” 

“Today Karin.”

“Yes sir.”

Around the corner from them, Sasuke listened intently. His eyes showed no emotion bit his fists were clenched.

Yuki shook her head slowly. She couldn’t exactly remember what had happen. She looked around, realizing she was being transported in a crate. She looked out of one of the air holes, seeing nothing but rock. She knew this would be her only chance. She backed a ways and then slammed into the other side. She repeated this action until she got the crate to tumble forward. After being thrown about on the inside, it shattered open, throwing her to the ground. A little dazed, Yuki stood up.

“Not the smartest thing I’ve done…..” She muttered.

She turned to look at the stunned followers. She grinned lightly.

“Hey! Tell your Lord Oro-gay that he can kiss my ass goodbye!” She hollered.

She shuddered at the thought and then turned and ran. She was free at last and nothing could stand in her way. Soon, she ended up back into the mountain sides that she knew so long ago. She stopped in her tracks as a white wolf sat on the path before her. Seeing the crimson markings, Yuki dropped to her knees.

“Mother Amaterasu….” Yuki said respectfully.

“Hello Yuki…I’ve seen you’ve been in quite a fix lately….”

“Yes ma’am…but I had a reason…”

It was silent between the two.

“Yuki, give up on him for now.”

Stunned, Yuki looked up.

“Excuse me?”

“Give up on Sasuke for now. He won’t leave, even though you tried to retrieve him.”

“But-”

“You must part ways for now.”

“Why?”

“Destiny leads you two away from each other. And eventually, it will bring you two together again.”

“But what am I supposed to do now?”

“There is a small village to the east of here that requires guidance. I’m sure you can make them believe in the gods again.”

“You want me to do that?”

Amaterasu nodded.

“I’ll do it….” Yuki mumbled.

“Don’t fret young fox. He will come for you, mark my words.”

Amaterasu disappeared. Yuki bit her lip and gazed back at the way she had come. She wanted to see him and hear his voice. But she knew it was impossible…….for now.

“I’m sorry Sasuke….” She whispered.

She headed eastward, knowing that it’ll be a long time before their paths would cross again.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 10, 2009)

Chapter 10: The Reunion *6 years later*


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was a dark, quiet, and clear night. A large fox stood on a cliff overhang, watching the small village below. Yuki had made it a habit of watching this village for hours at night. Why? This was the poorest village she had ever seen but she lived here. Under Amaterasu?s request, she protected the people and oversaw anything. Lately though, she?d been more edgy because of the nations becoming more unstable toward each other. It was a looming threat of war. Yuki sighed and looked to the east, seeing dark clouds.

?A storm is coming huh? Well, we could use the rain.? Yuki muttered.

She walked back down into the village, content with the seeing peace.

It was such a dreary day. Four people dressed in black cloaks walked through the small village. The leader of the group walked until a newly built shrine caught his eye. He looked at it in extreme interest, knowing full well it wasn?t there before. He approached one of the many monks that was outside, out of curiosity.

?Excuse me, but how long has this place been here??

?5 years. The Kami keeps this place running.?

?Kami??

?Yes. She had this place built.?

?Where is she now??

?In the shrine?s library.?

?Thank you???

The four headed up the stairs.

?Sir! She isn?t to be bothered now!? The monk called.

Once inside, the leader took his hood off and walked down one of the many halls. He heard children laughing and stopped at the doorway of a room that was full of books and scrolls. The children sat on the floor in front of a woman dressed in a kimono. He stayed quiet, watching.

?Are you guys going to listen now?? The lady asked.

?Yes Kami Yuki.? The kids replied.

?Great?now where was I??

?You were at the battle with the fox!? One of the kids yelled.

?All right, all right. Geez, you guys will be the end of me?.?

The kids snickered quietly.

?Okami Amaterasu finally reached the top of the tower, only to find the Dark Lord wasn?t there. She howled to clear the stormy skies, revealing an ominous constellation. After restoring the stars, the Dark Lord Ninetails appeared forth. Ninetails was 10 times Amaterasu?s height and oddly possessed the same divine brush powers?.?

She looked to stare at the man in the doorway.

?Sasuke?? She whispered.

The kids turned to look at the man who so rudely ruined their story time.

?Its been awhile, Yuki?.?

Yuki stood up.

?Kids. We?ll call it a day. Go home.?

The children groaned and walked out, glaring at Sasuke while they passed him. Sasuke shook his head.

?As I said, Its been a while.?

?Six years Sasuke.?

He smirked.

?The years have changed you. I don?t believe I?ve seen you wear a kimono before?.?

Yuki?s face flushed.

?Baka! I only wear this around when I?m working at the shrine!?

Sasuke smiled and pulled her into a hug.

?Relax. No need to get worked up.?

Yuki?s face turned more red.

?What are you doing here?? She asked.

?Looking for you???

?Why??

?Suigetsu told me what you said.?

?Can we talk later? I have other things to do.?

?Sure.?

Yuki quickly walked away. Sasuke sighed and looked around for awhile. When nightfall came, he found Yuki waiting for him, wearing more comfortable clothes. 

?Now we can talk?.? She murmured.

Sasuke smiled and sat down beside her.

?What do you want to know?? Sasuke replied.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice job....it getting interesting. I think you also spoiled Okami for me though.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 10, 2009)

Why yes, hello SL. I enter from a journey that involved two weeks at the state fair and marching for the band. It sucked and rocked. Free rides, discounts, and a bunch of inside jokes.

I like your story so far. Interesting enough. Still don't know how a fox did it with a human chick...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 11, 2009)

Yay. another update. I'm on a roll. lol


Chapter 11: Understanding


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki stayed silent. Sasuke sensed that she was tense, more than usual. 

?You killed him, didn?t you?? Yuki asked.

?Itachi? Yea?.?

?Did you find out the truth??

?Madara told me.?

Yuki?s eyes narrowed.

?You listened to that bastard!? He can?t be trusted!?

Sasuke glared at her.

?Why.? He demanded.

?Its cause of him that we?re here. If he wasn?t alive, we?d probably be living our lives with our families.?

?And we?d probably would have never met each other. Face it, things happen that can?t be reversed.?

?I know that.? She growled.

Sasuke sighed.

?Your so tense. What?s the matter?? He asked.

?I didn?t take my medicine yet??.? She murmured lowly.

?You take drugs? Why??

Yuki made a face.

?I have to suppress my fox half as much as possible. I killed many people even though they begged for mercy. I was uncontrollable. So the monks made a special medicine for me that helps to suppress the bloodlust.?

?How can you not control yourself??

?Fear, exhaustion, the scent and taste of blood overwhelms me at times.?

?Oh???

?Its like a curse. It haunts me to no end. I sometimes wish that my mother didn?t protect me that day, then I wouldn?t have to suffer this cruel burden.?

Sasuke growled and made her look at him.

?That?s enough. What?s past is past. There will be nothing you can do about it. Everyone has something they regret and needs to move on.? Sasuke growled.

?What about you huh?? Yuki challenged.

?Me? I hated my brother for years without knowing anything. He shouldn?t have died. Then I shouldn?t have listened to Madara and joined Akatsuki.?..?

?You joined Akatsuki!?? Yuki hissed lowly.

?That?s not the point, I regret that. I?m an international criminal with a huge bulls-eye on my back. Everyone that I?ve made suffer wants to kill me now. I wake up every day knowing it might be my last.?

Yuki looked at him stunned.

?Then why? Why go through all that??

?I was selfish and na?ve. If I could go back and undo it, I would. All I wanted was to find you and make sure you were okay. I didn?t realize how much you grew up though??

Yuki looked up at the moon, a slight smile on her face.

?Every night, I would come outside to gaze at the sky. And I would wonder if you were looking at the sky too. I allowed my past deeds to prevent me from moving one, so I stayed here. I?m only trying to make something of myself.?

Sasuke gazed at her.

?In order to move on in life, we need to let go of the past so that we have a future. I think that?s what Itachi wanted us to have.?

?Why say that??

?During that battle, Itachi said something that made me think. He said that if I couldn?t defeat him, then I had no business in seeking you out. That if I didn?t have the strength and determination, there would be no way I could protect you from those that do wish to end your existence.?

Yuki chuckled lightly.

?I guess Itachi was good for something after all. Making you think about the future and giving you something to work for???

?And that would be??

?Me.? She teased.

She stood up and turned around. Before she could walk away, Sasuke stood up and gently grabbed her wrist, pulling her into a hug.

?Who says you can tease me and walk away? You should know better than that??.? He whispered.

?I do.?

?Then what?s with the teasing??

?Its fun.?

Sasuke chuckled lightly and kissed her slowly. Yuki?s heart raced as she blushed feverishly. When they finally broke apart, Yuki looked away quickly.

?I-I have to get to bed. Its getting late?..?She blurted out quickly.

?What me to join you?? He teased.

Yuki?s face turned crimson.

?Oh no. Don?t think it?ll be that easy. You have to work hard for it Uchiha.?

Sasuke smirked as Yuki walked off, mumbling under her breath.

?I have to work for it? This is going to be fun??..? He mused.

He chuckled and walked back to the guest room he and the others were staying at. He knew he had already made some progress, at least it was a start.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 11, 2009)

i sense some lemon coming up soon L-E-M-O-N


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2009)

Yuki playing hard to get. Stubborness can be golden.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 11, 2009)

Morphine said:


> i sense some lemon coming up soon L-E-M-O-N



oh? damn your good.....>.<

you want lemon? I request assisstance then. I know it I can fit it in the next chap but I need to get the beginning of the chap done. What do you say? Just like old times when I asked for your help? lol I'll PM the beginning of the chap and we could work from there.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2009)

Sl doesn't know how to start the chappy with the lemon in it? Dang... where's the fun in that huh?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 11, 2009)

Must everything involve lemons and sex with you two,lol?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2009)

What? Lemons taste pretty good. Besides... almost any couple is lemon if you think about it.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 12, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> Sl doesn't know how to start the chappy with the lemon in it? Dang... where's the fun in that huh?



I ask Morphine for assisstance because shes so good at it. Besides, we've done that before. lol


----------



## Morphine (Aug 12, 2009)

Sasuke Luver said:


> I ask Morphine for assisstance because shes so good at it. Besides, we've done that before. lol



why thanks for the trust



Miss Fortune said:


> Sl doesn't know how to start the chappy with the lemon in it? Dang... where's the fun in that huh?



it's fun when Morphy helps


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 12, 2009)

Morphine said:


> why thanks for the trust
> 
> it's fun when Morphy helps



it is. best part.

lol without further wait, I present the chap. *All credit goes to morphy for the help*. lol

Chapter 12: Untitled.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki yawned as she walked down the hall. On today's schedule, help out with repairs. Still half asleep, she didn't pay any attention to where she was going until she bumped into someone. She turned to apologize and froze when she saw the least person she ever expected to see: Karin. Both stared at each other, not believing it was real.

"WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE!!?!?!?!?!?!" Both yelled at each other.

Yuki bit her lip as she glared at Karin.

"I live here. Whats your reason." Yuki snapped.

"I'm here with Sasuke." Karin snapped back.

"Hey, take it easy you two. Don't wake Sasuke up, Karin you know what happened last time." A guy drawled.

Karin turned to face the guy.

"Shut it Suigetsu!"

"Make me witch..."

Yuki smiled.

"Long time no see Suigetsu. How've you been?"

Suigetsu grinned and shoved Karin to the side.

"No wonder Sasuke is sticking around here. I had no Idea you were in this place."

"Good, then no one else knows."

Yuki decided to take her leave and went outside. There, she helped with roof repair. Just trying to keep herself busy, she tore off the battered shingles and tossed it over the side. After most of the day was gone, Yuki looked down and saw Sasuke staring up at her.

"What?" Yuki asked.

"Did you have fun?"

"No. Its work that needed to be done."

"Why?"

"I share the work around here."

Sasuke raised an eyebrow as Yuki jumped down. She sniffed slightly and wiped her face with her sleeve. Sasuke smirked.

"You got a smudge right there....."

"Oh shut up."

"No, I'm serious."

"Where?"

"Here......"

He pulled her into a kiss, despite yuki's silent protests. She pushed him back a little.

"No Sasuke. Not here and not now...." She gasped out.

"Why?"

"Its not appropriate right here.."

Sasuke rolled his eyes.

"Do I care what everyone else thinks?"

"I do!"

Sasuke sighed and backed up a bit.

"I'll see you later..."

He turned and walked off.

"Yea sure...." Yuki drawled and went  inside.

When night finally came, yuki wandered the halls, making sure everyone was where they were supposed to be. She finally came back to her room and sighed. She walked in and locked the door behind her. When she turned she froze when she saw Sasuke sitting on her bed.

"Nice room. I could get used to this..." Sasuke anounced.

Yuki glared at Sasuke.

"What are you doing in here!?" Yuki hissed.

"Waiting for you..."

"Why?"

"We both know why."

"I said you had to work for it."

"And we both know thats just teasing."

Sasuke walked up to her and hugged her.

"You need to relax and let things happen..."

Yuki rested her head against his chest.

"I know....."

"Stop being scared and trust me...."

Yuki chuckled nervously and Sasuke kissed her passionately.

"It's okay, Yuki lay down." Sasuke's voice was low and comforting. All he asked for at that time was her trust.

Yuki did so but shifted uncomfortably, she was too used to always leading. Now the girl was swimming in unknown waters, and could only pray the raven knew what he was doing. 

"That's it, good girl. Now, I'll remove the kimono."

"So, I'm supposed to lay down and let you do all the work?" She snarled, suspicion in her voice. She wanted a piece of the action anyhow.

"You have a better plan, virgin?" He smirked.

Yuki's face went crimson red. "You can't joke with that you asshole."

He went on with his actions, as like he heard nothing. The kimono was now open and revealing naked skin all the way to her belly button. Sasuke stopped for a while, to enjoy the view. 

Yuki watched him curiously. "What the fuck are you doing?," she asked, without a trace of anger though, the curiousness remained.

Sasuke shifted his eyes to her face, and for her surprise he had his Sharingan activated. He remained mute, smirking. 

"You need this to fuck me?"

"Don't say it like that, it is a big deal after all."

She weakly nodded, he was hypnotizing. 

The kimono was removed with one touch, and she lay naked before his mighty eyes. 

"I'll go slowly, saying what I'll do, so I don't surprise you or anything. Understood?"

Yuki nodded in obedience, so uncharacteristic of her. 

"Oh, good. I'm gonna start with kisses on the neck."

Sasuke leaned over for a quick kiss, the touch of his soft lips left a burning sensation on her neck, it was like he set it on fire. 

"Feels good?"

"More."

He leaned again, this time putting his hands on her sides. That kiss was even better for Yuki, he sucked the skin roughly, extracting a moan. 

"Nngh..."

Then his tongue slid over the abused flesh. When got his head up to look in her eyes, they had changed. Two blazing balls of fire. 

"I can go on?"

"Please." Such desire and passion were notable in he voice, he didn't hesitate to go a little lower and suck down on he collar bone. 

"Oh, yes..."

It was clear to the young Uchiha that she would be the vocal one of the two. 

He traced the path down to her breasts with kisses, teasing her erect nipples with his fingers.

"Sas... Sasuke..." she moaned out, panting already.

"You're gonna come before I even get started..." He laughed and sucked on her nipple, making circles around it with his tongue. Sasuke's hand went lower to he belly, rubbing it lightly. 

Lower and lower to the hotspot, he could no longer concentrate on telling her what he's about to do, his thumb stimulating her clit. 

"Oh, goooooooooooooooods...."

Both froze solid as someone pounded on the door. Yuki bit her lip as Sasuke growled lowly. 

"Hey monster! You know where Sasuke is!?" Karin's annoying voice called from behind the door.

"No! I haven't seen him!" Yuki hollored back.

Sasuke glared at the door, hoping that would get rid of Karin.

"Now why don't I believe that..."

"Get lost already! Some people are actually trying to get some sleep around here!"

"Geez, you don't have to be a bitch about it..."

They heard Karin walk off down the hallway.

"That was a close one....." Sasuke murmured.

"Yea..."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 13, 2009)

O.o Holy **** on a **** sandwhich!! Where did you learn those words!? Oh my god!! This is Hentai!!
Inner: very well described hentai... O_o


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 13, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> O.o Holy **** on a **** sandwhich!! Where did you learn those words!? Oh my god!! This is Hentai!!
> Inner: very well described hentai... O_o



lol. are you surprised clara???


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes I'm freakin' surprised!! Oh my god! It's porn!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 14, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> O.o Holy **** on a **** sandwhich!! Where did you learn those words!? Oh my god!! This is Hentai!!
> Inner: *very well described hentai.*.. O_o







Sasuke Luver said:


> lol. are you surprised clara???



what in fucks name happened to zaru??



Miss Fortune said:


> Yes I'm freakin' surprised!! Oh my god! It's porn!!



why thank you. I did my best.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 14, 2009)

Morph... are you a porn script writer?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 14, 2009)

enough already.........time to enjoy a new chap.
*Credit to Morphy* for the smut. lol
Chapter 13: A Warning


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke sighed.

?Maybe we should just call it a night?..? He muttered.

?Your going to quit now just because of a tiny interruption?? Yuki asked, slightly annoyed.

Sasuke smiled wickedly.

?No. We waited too long for this night.?

He stole a quick kiss, quietly mumbling: "I'll enter you now, stay calm,"

Yuki was paying way more attention than in any of the classes, when they were genin. Concentrating on his voice and and relaxing her body, while spreading her legs a little more, she heard him continue.

"it won't hurt a lot, I promise."

That was the first time, the whole evening when she got her eyes off his face and her gaze slid down to his erection.

Her jaw dropped, and wide-eyed she continued staring. Indeed, Uchiha was amazing everywhere.

"Can you concentrate?" he asked, smirk audible.

It only took a second for him to enter her, sending a little jolt of electricity up her spine. At first he went slowly, pain and pleasure mixing.

Only their quite moans and panting could be heard in the night.


---------------------------------------

It was the middle of the night when Sasuke was awakened by a small noise outside. He sat up and stretched slightly. He looked around cautiously before gazing at the sleeping girl next to him. Without waking her, he put on his pants and went outside. He gazed around by the trees and noticed something was odd.

?Hey Sasuke! Right here!?

Sasuke turned and glared.

?Zetsu? What are you doing here?? Sasuke snarled.

?I should be asking you. Madara wants to know why your late.?

?Tell him I had business that I had to take care of. I?ll be there soon.?

Zetsu grinned.

?I was going to tell him you were on your way earlier but maybe he should know that you were too busy fucking that girl?..?

Sasuke?s eyes narrowed.

?You saw??

?Yes. And recorded for proof?.?

?That?s blackmail??.?

?You should know that Madara would kill her if he found out she still lives?.?

?Easy?.he doesn?t need to know?.?

?Then you better see him tomorrow or else.?

Sasuke bit his lip as Zetsu disappeared. Sasuke punched a tree trunk in better anger. _?Sasuke, you fucking moron! You led them right to her!?_ He scolded himself mentally. He shook his head and went back inside??

--------------------------

?Your leaving already!? But you just got here!!? Yuki protested.

Sasuke and his team stood at the shrine gate with Yuki.

?Relax. We?ll be back by evening??

?But why do you have to go now??

Sasuke smiled and kissed her.

?Its important business that I have to get done. I?ll be back later.?

?Okay???

She watched them leave, wondering what exactly was going on. She sighed and went to go teach the kids another lesson. Sasuke sighed as they approached the meeting place.

?Its about time Sasuke?..I was beginning to think you were still fooling around??? Madara drawled.

Sasuke glared at him.

?Never mind that, what do you want?? Sasuke growled.

?Did you bring the papers I requested??

Sasuke threw a scroll at him. Madara caught it and put it in his cloak.

?Now if you excuse us, we?re leaving.?

?Wait Sasuke.?

Sasuke sighed.

?What now??

Madara smirked.

?You still have to capture 8-tails?.and soon??

?I?ll get to it.? Sasuke snapped.

?Now Sasuke. If you want to ruin my plans, lets just say your little girl will have some unfortunate accident befall her?.?

Sasuke stared.

?You know???

?Zetsu tells me everything. Don?t betray me. Do your job.?

Sasuke bit his lip and walked off. Madara raised an eyebrow and turned to Zetsu.

?Lets give him a warning, shall we?? Madara asked.

?Yes sir.? Zetsu replied and disappeared.

---------------------------------------------

?Its all about control. Understand? If you can?t control the animal, then you have no business riding it.? Yuki yelled.

The kids by the fence watched eagerly as Yuki brought the horse around again. Everything was going great until the horse suddenly stopped. Yuki patted the horse and tried to encourage it to move. When the horse wouldn?t budge, yuki climbed out of the saddle and stood in front of the horse.

?What?s the matter?? She asked quietly.

Hidden near by stood Madara, his sharingan activated. He smirked slightly.

?Okay you crazy horse, let her have it.? Madara murmured.

The horse reared and struck out at Yuki with its flailing hooves. Stunned, Yuki brought up her arms to shield herself. She was hit hard and sent crashing to the ground. Pain shot through her arm like wildfire, making her to want to cry. All she could feel at that moment was the sharp, burning sensation in her arm.

?Kami Yuki! Watch out!? A kid cried, bringing her somewhat back to her senses.

Yuki rolled out of the way as the horse?s hooves came down. If she had been a second late, she would?ve been dead.. Without really thinking, Yuki jumped to her feet and tried to run away, only to be kicked back down by the horse. Dazed, she looked up as the horse reared again, ready to strike.

She heard the overwhelming sound of birds chirping and then, the horse toppled over to the side, an electrical charged blade embedded in its side. Sasuke was immediately by her side, a concerned look on his face.

?Yuki, are you alright?? He asked.

?No. I was kicked down by a horse. What do you think?? She growled.

?Cut the crap. I just want to know if your hurt.?

?I couldn?t care less at the moment. How?s the horse??

Sasuke stared at her.

?Its dead.?

?Why?d you kill it!??

?It was going to kill you. I had no other choice.?

?Damnit?.? She swore lowly.

Sasuke ignored what she said and helped her to her feet. Despite her protest of her saying she was fine, he took her inside to be treated by a doctor that was brought in. He waited patiently outside until the doctor stepped out.

?Well?? Sasuke asked.

?Minor scraps and bruises mostly. But her arm is slightly fractured. Knowing her kind, that?ll heal within an hour. I gave her something to ease the pain but otherwise, she?ll be fine.?

?Thank you.?

Sasuke watched the doctor leave then went back to fetch his sword. He glared when he was Madara standing by the horse?s body.

?What a shame?Such a beautiful animal, yet it died so suddenly?? Madara mused.

?You bastard! That was your doing, wasn?t it!?? Sasuke snarled.

?Let that be a warning Sasuke. Next time, she won?t be so lucky to escape with her life.?

Madara disappeared. Sasuke bit his lip and put his sword back in its sheath.

?I?ll kill you next time.? Sasuke growled.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 14, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> Morph... are you a porn script writer?



I improve by reading smut sasunaru   and thanks to that, and borrowing some words (well i learn english from it, only reason i read smut ) so I get better.



but about the chapter, I really wish I could have helped about the sliding part. It would have been a tiny bit more intense and descriptive. 

ignoring that, it was awesome.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 14, 2009)

Morphine said:


> I improve by reading smut sasunaru   and thanks to that, and borrowing some words (well i learn english from it, only reason i read smut ) so I get better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see.......thanks for the help again.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 20, 2009)

sorry for the long wait....i was to busy getting my laptop set up. lol

Chapter 14: Calm Before the Storm


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was already twilight as Sasuke walked around, looking for Yuki. He found her sitting out on the back deck, her back leaning against the support beam. Her eyes were shut, making him think she was asleep. He smirked.

?That?s just like. Always finding strange places to sleep in?.? Sasuke mused.

Yuki opened one eye and glared at him. 

?Really now? Name a couple of times I actually did that.? She murmured.

?During Iruka sensei?s class in the Academy and at the written part of the chunin exam.? Sasuke retorted. 

Yuki sighed.

?I wasn?t sleeping. I was concentrating on healing.?

?Oh?.?

Sasuke sat down beside her. It was quiet between the two, only the sound of crickets chirping could be heard. Yuki smiled in content and rested her head against his shoulder.

?What _ARE_ you so calm about?? Sasuke teased. 

?Winter is coming???? Yuki replied.

Sasuke made a face.

?Cold and frozen water??.fun??..? He muttered darkly.

?Its not so bad. You?ll like it.?

?Let me think, NO.?

?Stop being an ass.?

?Nah, its to fun.?

?Jerk?..?

?That?s not what you said last night??

Yuki rolled her eyes and shoved Sasuke on his back. He smirked and gazed up at Yuki, who was now sitting on him.

?Funny, this should be the other way around?? Sasuke mused.

?Yea sure, whatever.?

Sasuke chuckled and pulled her down close. Yuki smirked lightly as Sasuke kissed her. Both were to preoccupied to notice that someone had walked in on them.

?OMG!! WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING!?!?!??

Startled, they fell off each other. Yuki looked up to see Karin and Suigetsu. Sasuke, well, showed no interest at the moment. Suigetsu snickered quietly as Karin looked like she was about to explode.

?YOU CAN?T DO THAT!!!!? Karin yelled again.

Yuki flinched slightly, her ears were starting to hurt.

?Tone it down will you? I don?t want to go deaf in the next hour or so. And besides, I can do what I want.? Yuki growled.

?WHAT!? YOU SPOILED ROTTEN, MANGY MONSTER! HOW DARE YOU ACT LIKE THAT!?

Sasuke narrowed his eyes.

?Leave her be.? He commanded, pure dislike in his voice. 

Karin gapped.

?But-?

?I said no more.? 

Karin glared at Yuki then stormed off. Snickering slightly, Suigetsu gave Sasuke a quick smirk then walked off after Karin.

?I hate her.? Yuki growled.

?So do I.? Sasuke replied.

?Then why-?

?Cause I couldn?t find you. When it comes to locating things and sensing chakra, she?s half as good as you. But your still the best alive.?

Yuki looked at the ground.

?That?s because of _WHAT_ I am????.?

Sasuke sighed and wrapped his arms around her waist, pulling her close.

?You of all people should know how I feel about this subject Yuki?I don?t care _WHAT_ you are, I only care of _WHO_ you are. Nothing is going to change that. Not the gods, not your past, and not your parents.?

Yuki snorted.

?Do you even know who my parents are?? She asked.

?A human and a fox demon.?

?My father has a name you know!? She snapped.

?Oh? Enlighten me.?

?Kyuubi no Kitsune.? She growled.

Sasuke sighed.

?Like I?m scared of him. As I said, I don?t care.?

?But he?s King of the Biju and the Leader of the Kitsune clan of old! He?s the most powerful creature to walk the earth! He could-?

?He is powerless compared to Uchiha. I ran into Naruto awhile back and I suppressed Kyuubi?s fabled power. I DON?T CARE. I AM NOT AFRAID OF HIM.. UNDERSTOOD???? Sasuke interrupted, tired of hearing her whining.

?Do you always do that? That?s not polite.?

Sasuke chuckled.

?You have spent to much time up in this mountains, working for the shrine.  You haven?t experienced the _REAL_ world in such a _LONG_ time. How long have you been here, avoiding anyone that was searching for you??

?6 years. And I wasn?t avoiding anyone.?

?Yes you were. Don?t lie, your bad at it.?

Yuki made a face.

???stupid Uchiha???? She murmured darkly.

?I heard that.?

Yuki groaned while Sasuke breathed down her neck.

?Is there anything you don?t hear?? She asked.

?No.?

Yuki squirmed out of Sasuke?s grip and stood up.

?I?m going to bed.?

She walked inside as Sasuke looked up at the sky. He didn?t like how the air suddenly chilled, he could see his own breath.

?Stupid cold weather??.?

He stood up and walked inside as snow started to quietly fall.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 20, 2009)

Sudden chill? It sounds like global warming. Eh, whatever.

Lol, Sasuke told Karin off! Take that biotch!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 21, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> Sudden chill? It sounds like global warming. Eh, whatever.
> 
> Lol, Sasuke told Karin off! Take that biotch!



Clara!!!!!! Where've you been!?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 21, 2009)

The hell are you talking about?!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 22, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> The hell are you talking about?!



I haven't seen you in awhile.....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok... so where were you?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 23, 2009)

At home, setting up my laptop.....lol

Chapter 15: Harsh Winter Storm


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke yawned  and rubbed his eyes as he walked down the hall. He was in an awful mood because of the cold around this place. He couldn’t stand it and was wondering how on earth could the people live here. He walked out onto the back deck and groaned in protest, seeing the thick blanket of snow that covered the ground. 

“Oh come on! I haven’t been here that long and now it freakin’ snows!?”

A snowball hit him in the chest and he looked around for the culprit, only to see Yuki was standing over by the fence, conversing quietly with a local villager, not looking or facing his way. He smirked, knowing full well she had done it. He scooped up a handful of snow, compressed it into a ball, and threw it at her. It struck her in the back of the head, right on target. Yuki quietly excused herself from the conversation and turned to glare at Sasuke.

“What the hell was that for!?” Yuki snarled.

“All is fair in love and war Yuki.”

She growled lowly.

“Fucking bastard…I was in the middle of something…”

“And I didn’t appreciate the snowball as a morning gift.”

Yuki trudged through the snow toward him, keeping her eyes on him.

“How much snow is on the ground?” Sasuke asked, changing the subject.

“3 feet.”

“That much in one night!?”

“We’re on higher elevations idiot. That much is to be expected over one night.”

Sasuke sighed.

“I have to talk to you anyways.”

“What.” Yuki growled.

“I have to leave again. And this time, it’ll be a couple of days, maybe a week before I get back.”

“Why?”

“Confidential information Yuki. There are things you don’t tell me and there are things I don’t tell you.”

“When are you leaving?”

“Today, in a little bit.”

Yuki sighed as Sasuke walked back inside and followed him. She watched as he packed his gear, a troubled look on her face.

“Are you sure you can’t tell me?” Yuki asked.

“For your best interest, I can’t tell you a damn thing.  I don’t want you to end up being killed.”

“Its that serious?”

“Yes.”

Yuki shifted uncomfortably, not liking how Sasuke was keeping her out of harm’s way. She wanted to get involved somehow. Sasuke put his cloak on and walked past her. He stopped a little ways behind her and sighed.

“I know what your thinking. Don’t you dare follow me. If you do, I’ll drag you back here and tie you to a tree.” Sasuke threatened. 

“I’ll just escape.”

“No you won’t. Not when I’m through with you.”

“Wanna bet?”

“Yuki, this is for your own safety.”

“Did I ever ask you to keep me safe?”

“You don’t have to. We have a very strong bond. It would hurt to lose you. All I ask right now is for you to listen and respect what I ask of you.”

Yuki sighed.

“Just come back alive.” She replied.

“I will.”

She followed him outside, stood by the gate and watched him and the others go. She just couldn’t shake an uneasy feeling that something was going to happen. 

--------------------------------------------------------------

Days later, Sasuke stood in front of the fallen 8-tails host, known as Killer Bee, keeping his sword by the annoying rapper’s neck. He was torn on what he should do. Should he bring the 8-tails to Madara? If he did, then Naruto would be next on the list and he knew for sure Yuki would step in to protect him because of Kyuubi. Madara would surly kill her then. If he didn’t, Madara would have Yuki killed within a matter of time before he could get back to her. Either way, she was to die.

Sasuke bit his lip and sheathed his sword, walking away. He was going it risk it. Stunned, his teammates stared at him in shock.

“Lets go. We have to hurry back.” Sasuke growled.

“But Sasuke! We’re supposed to catch him!” Suigetsu yelled.

“LETS GO. That’s an order.” Sasuke snapped.

Still in shock, they followed. Zetsu watched them go, grinning slightly.

“Hehehe…….Madara planned for that already Sasuke. Your already too late.” Zetsu mused and sank back into the ground.

------------------------------------------------------

Sasuke panted heavily as he stared at what used to be the small mountain village. Blood stained the snow crimson as bodies littered the ground. Buildings smoldered in the fires and smoke rose into the air, covering the already grey sky. He gulped and walked slowly through the village, his team following silently. Men, women, children, and animals were among the dead. Sasuke looked around, expecting to see some survivors, but he couldn’t see any. His heart sank when he gazed at the destroyed shrine, which was severely ravaged by fire. Most of the building had crumbled into ash but small portions did remain. 

“Awful…….this is so senseless…….” Karin muttered.

Sasuke ignored her and stepped through the destroyed shrine. 

“You there………are you Sasuke??” A weak voice called out.

Sasuke turned to see one of the monks, who was laying on the ground, clutching his bleeding chest. Sasuke ran up to him and knelt down as the rest of the team stood around him.

“Yea.”

“I haven’t have much time left…….listen well……..”

Sasuke nodded.

“We were attacked out of the blue……they slaughtered everyone……a man went after the Kami…..”

“Where is she?” Sasuke asked.

“I’ve no idea…..she was wounded badly and fled into the forest after dragging herself out of the burning debris that had fallen on her during her fight…..You must look for an unusual looking wolf…..”

“Wolf? I thought Yuki was a fox.”

“Kitsune foxes always take a shape different from their own to stay hidden among their surroundings….but that’s not the point….Look for a black wolf with reddish fur on its paws, the tip of its tail, and around its eyes…..hurry though….before the man realizes she’s alive and hunts her down……”

The monks eyes glazed over and he fell silent. Sasuke shook his head and stood up.

“We have to find her.”

Sasuke found a trail of bloody paw prints in the snow and whistled to his team. As one, all of them followed the trail into the woods. Sasuke’s heart was gripped in fear, he was expecting the worst. He looked around and swore as snow started to come down heavily. 

“YUKI!!” He yelled out loud.

His voice echoed in the quiet woods as he listened intently for an answer, any answer. He just wanted to hear a faint sign of life. 

“YUKI!!!” He yelled again.

The only thing that answered him at that time was the wind as it started to pick up. Soon, snow was blown forcefully around them as they searched. 

“Sasuke! We should turn back! The weather is getting worse!” Suigetsu yelled over the howl of wind.

Sasuke ignored him and looked still. The cold was biting into their flesh like daggers and soon, Sasuke watched helplessly as the only clue to Yuki’s whereabouts was covered by snow. Suigetsu gritted his teeth and grabbed Sasuke’s arm.

“Sasuke! We have to turn back!”

Sasuke glared at Suigetsu.

“She’s still out there!  If we don’t hurry, she’ll be frozen to death!” Sasuke growled.

“Your not listening! Your risking everyone’s life here!”

“Your not listening! We can find her if we hurry!”

Suigetsu gritted his teeth and punched Sasuke, sending him to the ground. Sasuke wiped the blood from the corner of his mouth and stared at Suigetsu.

“Sasuke! Get this through your thick skull! You know that she probably has already died! That trail had a lot of blood in the snow and the village was attacked hours ago! This is what I think, she bled to death! The only thing you’ll find is a frozen dog’s body! And then what!? Your going to cry over that and blame your bad luck! Do you want to risk our lives even though its probably too late for Yuki!?” Suigetsu yelled.

Sasuke looked down.

“I guess your right……..”

“I’ll give you one more chance. If she doesn’t respond, then we have to get out of here.”

Suigetsu helped Sasuke to his feet. Sasuke looked around again, visibility had dropped severely.

“YUKI!!!!”

In the howl of the wind, nothing answered. He sighed bitterly.

“Lets go…..” He muttered.


Further away from them, a small furry body laid still in the snow. Snow was quickly covering the black fur of the wolf. Its eyes was were slightly opened, revealing the animals beautiful blue eyes. Yuki lifted her head up slightly, hearing a faint call in the howling wind. ‘_Sasuke_?’ She thought dimly. 

She struggled to get up, only to realize her body was no longer responding. She felt cold and numb, blood still spilling into the snow, dying it crimson. She let her head fall back down into the snow, her eyes slowly drooping. She knew Sasuke was near, but his presence was fading from her mind, just like everything else. She hated how this was going to end, knowing full well she was going to die here in this cold place, without anyone by her side. Her breath was coming slower, her thoughts racing a mile a minute. She could picture him in her mind, his voice, his looks, and his soothing voice. 

‘_Sasuke…..I…I….I wish it wasn’t going to end this way…….I wanted to…..I wanted to…say I love you…..just one last time……_’

Blackness clouded her vision as she allowed the presence of nothingness to consume her. She didn’t know how long she laid there, in that blizzard, it felt like an eternity. She felt nothing, not pain, not the cold that ravaged her body, and not the presence of someone there. Her eyes stayed shut, even though she fought to see and know who was there. She only had  the notion that more people was there and that she was being lifted off the ground. She didn’t know what was going on, only that she was being carried somewhere by her supposed savior. She hoped to the gods that she survived this and that she was in safe hands.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 23, 2009)

Well that just sucks. Madara is such a douchebag!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 23, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> Well that just sucks. *Madara is such a douchebag*!



wait til the next chap....you'll hate his guts even more...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 24, 2009)

wow....i exceeded the post limit....lol....the chap consists of this post and the next. Enjoy the chap clara......


Chapter 16: Growing Hatred


*Spoiler*: __ 



Madara watched quietly as Team Hawk came in and sat down. Sasuke seemed, a little out of it as he sat down by the fireplace that was in Madara’s little hideout. Madara couldn’t tell what was going on through the young Uchiha’s mind, only that he sensed great anger from him. 

“What brings Team Hawk here? I thought you guys were crashing at that mountain village….” Madara asked.

Sasuke turned his attention to Madara, his eyes filled with great pain and boiling rage.

“We were there early yesterday and found the place was on fire.” Sasuke snarled.

Madara raised an eyebrow.

“You know small villages get attacked by raiders all the time Sasuke. Were there any survivors?”

“Not a single one. Everyone was slaughtered, even the animals.” 

“Tsk, tsk. I wonder who could do such a thing…..Tell me, did you find you girlfriend? I thought she was living there also….Did she perish in the flames?”

“We couldn’t even find a body. No trace.” 

Madara could tell Sasuke was agitated. The young Uchiha kept glancing at the flames and then back at Madara.

“Surely you don’t think I had something to do with it.”

That comment sent Sasuke over the edge.

“ LIAR!! YOU SAID YOU WOULD KILL HER IF I BETRAYED YOU!!! THOSE FIRES WEREN’T STARTED BY SOMEONE JUST DOUSING THE PLACE IN OIL AND LIGHTING A MATCH!!! THAT WAS THE WORK OF SOMEONE WHO KNEW FIRE STYLE JUTSU!!!!” Sasuke yelled, his voice filled with rage.

“Take it easy Sasuke. Let me explain, we both know all nations are unstable toward each other. If anyone gave a nation reason to believe that a village was helping an enemy nation, it will be destroyed. As you said, if someone that knew fire style did that, then it has to be someone from Konoha.”

“So your saying that Konoha had something to do with it?”

“Yes. Konoha is under the rule of the dictator Danzo. He is the only person lately that made it clear that he will kill any rogues from the Leaf. Namely you and Yuki were in his sights to destroy.”

Sasuke sighed and looked down.

“She was innocent……I’m the one that should have died…..I have done horrible things while she stayed in the darkness and observed the world as it went by…….”

Madara smiled darkly. 

“You should seriously think about getting revenge on them. They took away everything from you now; you parents, your clan, your brother, and now, your lover. They destroyed your life.”

Sasuke stayed silent.

“As you said Sasuke, little Yuki was an innocent person. She didn’t hurt anyone, yet they punished her just because she was a rogue ninja. Konoha must pay for their crimes.”

Sasuke looked back into the flames, his sharingan activated. 

“Those who did this…..they WILL suffer…..” Sasuke growled.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Voices….Yuki heard voices. She couldn’t recognize any, they were talking to low. She took a deep breath, trying to identify the scents. Nothing, she could only smell ramen. 

“Hey! She’s waking up!”

“Move it! Don’t crowd an animal, they hate that!”

Yuki opened her eyes slightly and gazed around her. Two people sat on the floor by her, one with blue eyes and one with emerald eyes. Confused, she sat up, claws clicking against the wooden floor. It took her a split second to realize that they were not the people she was used to seeing.

“Hi there girl! You gave us quite a scare!” The one with blue eyes cheered.

Yuki snarled and ran to hide under what was supposed to be a bed. There, she glared out at the two, growling lowly.

“Naruto you idiot! You scared her!”

“Oww!!! Sakura that hurt!!!”

“Come on out girl….I’m sure your hungry…”

‘_I’m not your pet!!!_’ Yuki snarled.

Naruto looked at her, confused. 

“Geez….I wish I could under stand what dogs are saying. I think she’s mad….” Naruto said.

‘_I’m not a dog!! Quite acting like you can’t hear me!!!_’

Naruto and Sakura just stared at the barking animal. 

“She sure does bark a lot…..” Sakura muttered.

Yuki froze.

‘_They can’t hear me? But that’s impossible! No matter what form I take, people can understand me! Okay, calm down, I’ll just get back to normal and explain everything…_’

Yuki focused a little then took look at herself. Nothing.

‘_That’s impossible!!!_’

She bolted out from under the bed and ran into Naruto’s bathroom. She braced her front paws against the sink and stood up to look in the mirror. A wolf looked back at her. The wolf’s fur was singed by its ears and on its snout, bandages were wrapped around its neck, stained slightly of blood. Just to make sure it was real, Yuki stuck her tongue out and the wolf did the same. 

‘_NO!!!!_’ Yuki howled in anguish. 

She paced back and forth feverishly, Naruto and Sakura watching in confusion.

‘_When did this happen!? Why can’t I change back!? Why can’t I access my chakra!?_’

She stopped suddenly.

‘_Madara._’


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				flashback said:
			
		

> *Yuki was taken by surprise. She felt a blade piece through her  as blood spattered every where. Panicking slightly, she started a transformation jutsu. Madara smirked lightly and pressing his hand against her back.
> 
> “I don’t think so dear…..I won’t let you access your accursed chakra…….”
> 
> Yuki withered in pain as his chakra entered her body, trying to stop and seal her own chakra.*



‘_That’s it! That ass sealed off all my chakra!! No wonder I can’t talk to them! They think I’m just a normal wolf!!! Damnit!_’

Yuki crawled under Naruto’s table and watch them quietly. Sakura stood up.

“I have to go now. Take care of her, I’ll check on you later.”

Sakura left. Naruto looked down at Yuki, a bowl of something in his hands.

“Hungry?”

Yuki turned her head away, she wasn’t going to eat that dog food.

“No? I guess not, your probably not used to something like this. I don’t blame you, I wouldn’t eat this either.”

Yuki crawled out from underneath the table and went to look out the window. She barley recognized the village, she did know about the attack years before. It also was dreary and rainy out, this was winter for Konoha. No snow, no cold weather, and no Sasuke.

“I hate it here.”

Yuki watched as Naruto sat down by her.

“This village used to be fun, but ever since Danzo took over as Hokage, its been hell for us all. Its funny really. The village that we found you by was attacked, we think by ANBU from here. There were rumors that Sasuke and Yuki were there, but we can’t tell now. Among the dead, we didn’t find any trace of them.  I hope they didn’t die.” 

Yuki’s ears drooped and she rested her head on Naruto’s lap.

‘_We’re still alive…._’

Naruto petted her head.

“It was luck that we found you. I guess you’re the soul survivor of that destruction. Its really odd though, you remind me so much of Yuki. She used to be like my older sister, always quiet and watching out over everyone. Her and Sasuke, they were such a good team together, It didn’t surprise me that she went after him. I just hope that they come back here alive after we get rid of Danzo.”

‘_I hope Sasuke does come here….He’s probably so worried right now……_’

Naruto sighed and stood up, then walked into the kitchen. Yuki continued to stare out the window, watching the sad looking villagers pass by. She didn’t care much, she wanted to be with the familiar people she knew, she wanted Sasuke. Her heart ached at the thought of being separated from him. 

She turned at the scent of ramen, staring at Naruto. Naruto looked at her, slowly eating the noodles. 

‘_Well…….the least I can do is lay low until Sasuke shows up………or until I get my strength back…either way, I’m stuck here…_’

She got up and walked to Naruto. He made a face as she sat down by him, eyeing his food. 

“NO. You eat the dog food. This is mine.”

Yuki’s ears drooped and she tilted her head.

“NO!” 

She whimpered lowly. Naruto rolled his eyes and sat the bowl down on the floor. 

“Take it then…..”

Yuki immediately wolfed down the food as Naruto sighed.

“You eat just like her too…..I remember one time when we happened to be at the ramen shop at the same time. She ate like it was going to be her last.”

‘_That’s because I am her…and I don’t eat like that all the time! Your lucky I’m not on the mood to hurt you!_’

Naruto made a face.

“You bark too much.”

‘_You talk too much. And you smell like ramen too…_’

Yuki sighed, bored out of her mind. She crawled underneath his bed and stayed there. She dozed lightly as Naruto finished his chores or whatever and he left. When she was sure he was gone, she crawled back out and continued to look out the window.

-----------------------------------------------------------

“Do you believe him, Sasuke?” Suigetsu asked, watching Sasuke as he paced.

Sasuke looked at Suigetsu.

“Why would I? Sure, the elders still will die by my hands. But I know for a fact, he murdered her.” Sasuke growled lowly.

“Are you going to bring him down by yourself?”

“Yea.”

“I don’t think so Sasuke! You’ll need our help!!” Karin yelled.

“Its my vendetta…..I’ll bring him down for Yuki. Alone if I have to.” Sasuke replied.

Sasuke stared off into space, thinking to himself.

“You don’t believe she’s dead, do you?” Suigetsu asked.

“I can’t explain it really…….I mean, I have this feeling that she is alive somewhere and she’s waiting for me…..If we couldn’t find the body, then that tells me there is a chance……”

“A slim one……….” Karin muttered.

Sasuke glared at her.

“Don’t joke about that. EVER.” Sasuke growled darkly.

He sat down and drank the glass of water that he had set there earlier. 

“Face it, it’s a very slim chance that monster has survived. Her luck is bound to run out sooner or later.” Karin growled back.

Sasuke slammed the glass down on the floor, shattering it into pieces.

“Stop it already! I don’t know what you think of her, but I’ll tell you one thing, she isn’t a monster! She is nothing like Kyuubi or any other demon! If you continue to treat her like crap, then you’ll have to answer to me!” Sasuke snarled.

Karin gulped and hung her head.

“I’m sorry Sasuke…..”

Sasuke turned his head away, disgusted at the moment. He knew for a fact that Yuki was not dead. His heart kept telling him she was still out there, somewhere.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice job. The last ch. was really long.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 24, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Nice job. The last ch. was really long.



 I was in a very creative mood and i wrote all that in 2 hours last night. I just couldn't end it right away....I got most of the ideas while I was at work last night. But I tell ya, I have more where that came from. As we speak, I am currently writing the next chap, with some very bloody parts coming up, *just for clara*.

Who knew a stressful job could actually help with writing......


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 24, 2009)

....
inner: Two words.
God dammit!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 25, 2009)

Again, its a long chap

Chapter 17:  Back to the Leaf


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki turned her head when she heard the door was being opened. Naruto came inside, carrying a bag full of whatever. She tilted her head slightly, wondering what the hell he had.

?Okay you, get over here.? Naruto said.

Yuki yawned, showing him what she thought of command.

?You?re not one to take orders, are you??

?_Not from annoying guy like you._?

?Well, I don?t know what you think but if your going to be staying here, you have to be at least presentable.?

?_Presentable? WTF for idiot?_?

Yuki walked up to him and sat down. Naruto smirked and dug into the bag. He took out a leash and a collar. Yuki growled in displeasure.

?_I am NOT your pet. Don?t make me look like an obedient dog._?

?I know your probably not used to this but since your in the village, you have to look like you?re a pet. Otherwise, the annoying ANBU will try to use you as target practice.?

?_I?m going to hate myself after all this is over??._?

She put up with Naruto as he fitted the collar around her neck.

?There?Now, we?ll go out today. What do you say??

?_Kill me??_?

Naruto laughed.

?I take that as a yes!?

He hooked up the leash and led Yuki outside. She felt like she was going to die of embarrassment. 

?_Thee Yuki, feared ninja and fox demon, is being treated like this moron?s pet. Boy, Sasuke is going to laugh his ass off when he finds out?_?

Instead of complaining and giving Naruto a hard time for making her look like a fool, Yuki behaved herself, for now. She looked around slightly as she walked by him, taking note of the changes since she last been here. Even though Konoha had seen hard times and was now under the rule of an incompetent moron, she felt at ease here. 

?Hey Naruto! Did you get a dog!??

Yuki turned to look, half recognizing Kiba and Akamaru. They ran up to them, Yuki glaring at Akamaru.

?Nah, this is the animal  that me, Sakura, Sai, and Kakashi rescued.?

?No kidding??

?Nope.?

Akamaru whimpered and hid behind Kiba, avoiding Yuki?s gaze. Kiba of course, took notice right away.

?What?s the matter boy? Something wrong?? Kiba asked.

?_Tell him anything and you?ll be sorry??_? Yuki growled lowly.

Akamaru whined and backed away, taking Yuki?s threat to heart. Yuki knew Kiba could understand what Akamaru could say and she knew Akamaru could tell who she really was.

?You know Naruto, that?s a wolf. And wolves don?t make great pets, they rather be wild. You should probably consider letting it go.?

?Not until she?s better.? 

?Yea, but still.?

?Thanks Kiba, but I have to go meet up with Sakura.?

Naruto tugged on the leash and Yuki followed, still glaring at Akamaru.

?_You better not tell?._? Yuki warned.

She snorted and trudged behind Naruto, no longer interested in her surroundings. She looked up when Naruto stopped, seeing Sakura.

?How?s the dog?? Sakura asked.

?Great. Say Sakura?.?

?Oh what now??

?Would you want to go train for awhile? Until Kakashi sensei comes get us??

Sakura sighed. ?I guess?..?

?GREAT!!!! I?LL MEET YOU THERE!!!?

Yuki didn?t pay any attention until Naruto bolted down the street. The collar tugged at her throat unexpectedly, cutting off her air for a second until she caught up with Naruto.  She looked up at Naruto as he skipped every couple of seconds, cheering to himself loudly. She shook her head at his stupid actions. Soon, they came to the training grounds and Yuki took a moment to look.

?_So much memories here????It hasn?t changed one bit?_?

Naruto sighed and tied the leash around a small tree as Sakura came into view.

?Now you behave and stay here.?

Yuki looked at the leash and back at Naruto.

?_I guess I have to?_?

She laid down and watched Naruto?s and Sakura?s sparing match. It eventually started to bore her and she rested her head on her paws, slowly dozing off. 

A ways off from them, Zetsu morphed out from the ground, watching Naruto.

?The nine tails is only with one ninja? Madara and Sasuke would have a easy time??.?

Yuki snapped awake, sensing something wrong. She growling loudly and ran toward the unfamiliar smell until the leash pulled back on her. She pulled forward, barking madly at the scent. She kept lunging forward until the leash finally snapped. 

Zetsu looked around warily.

?I hear something?.?

He turned to look as a blackish colored dog lunged at him, snarling loudly.  He tried to morph away but the Yuki?s fangs sunk into his shoulder and pulled him back. He swatted the animal on the snout, which released him for a split second then lunged back at him. 

?Crazy animal!?

A shuriken flew out of nowhere and struck the Yuki in the shoulder, sending her crashing to the ground. Zetsu took the opportunity to leave and got away as ANBU came into view. In a safer position, Zetsu watched as six Konoha ANBU walked up to the dog. One of them bent down and pulled out the shuriken.

?Did it die?? One asked.

?I don?t know.?

One reached down to her and Yuki?s eyes snapped open. She snarled and lunged at the ANBU, her teeth sinking deeply into his throat. She crushed his windpipe and ripped out his throat, blood spattering everywhere. She glared up and the rest of them, snarling as blood dripped from her fangs.

?Kill it!?

The rest of the them charged at her and Yuki ran at them, snarling. Blood spattered everywhere, dying the grass crimson as ANBU after ANBU fell to the ground. Still snarling, Yuki looked around, hoping for more of a challenge. More ANBU showed up and jumped her when she wasn?t looking. Eventually, she was overwhelmed and was beaten to the ground. 

Loud, piecing yelps caught Naruto?s and Sakura?s attention and they ran toward the sound. Naruto lunged at one of the ANBU, pissed off at the sight. Three held him back as the rest continued to beat and kick the dog.

?Leave her alone! She didn?t do anything wrong!? Naruto yelled.

?Is this your dog??

?Yea! Stop it!?

?Well, your dog just slaughtered six of Lord Hokage?s ANBU.?

?That doesn?t give you permission to beat her half to death!!?

?You know nothing. We?re taking you and your mongrel to the Hokage at once. Pick up your dog and lets go.?

Naruto glared at them as he picked up the bloody dog and followed them. They walked quietly through the village. He stopped when the ANBU stopped in the ally by the Hokage?s office, still glaring at them.

?Tie out your dog here.?

Naruto gritted his teeth and tied the remains of the leash to a pole and followed the ANBU inside.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



---------------------------------------------------------------------

?Are you sure you want to Sasuke?? Madara asked.

?Yes. When is Zetsu getting back??

His question was answered by Zetsu morphing next to them.

?Well, anything of interest?? Sasuke asked.

?I got mauled by a weird wolf. Does that count??

Sasuke?s eyes narrowed.

?How weird??

?Unusual color markings. Black and a little bit of red here and there.?

Suigetsu eyed Sasuke, knowing what the young Uchiha was thinking.

?In the Leaf??

?Yea.?

Sasuke stood up.

?Team Hawk. Spread out and search for that wolf in the village. Try not to get caught.? Sasuke ordered.

?YES SIR!? 

Madara watched as Sasuke and his team disappeared, thinking slightly.

?So she still lives??..?  He murmured.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Suigetsu wandered about in the village, keeping an eye out for anything that might led him to find the wolf before Karin. He sighed.

?Now if I were her?.where would I hide? Mmmmmm?.,? he thought for a moment. ?Oh, the ally!? 

He chuckled to himself and ran down the closet ally. He stopped when he saw a blackish dog laying close to the wall of a building. He went up to it and looked at it, seeing the reddish color tinted in its fur. ?Found her.?

?Yuki? That you?? He asked.

The wolf lifted its head up and looked at him. Suigetsu hissed silently when he saw the shape she was in. He petted her slightly then growled, blood covering his hand.

?Sasuke is going to be pissed off?.? He muttered.

?HEY YOU! GET AWAY FROM THERE!!?

Suigetsu looked at the couple of ANBU.

?Shit??.I?ll be back with Sasuke??.? He murmured to Yuki and ran off.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

?SASUKE!?

Sasuke turned to look at Suigetsu as he ran up to him.

?What??

?I found her. In an ally not far from here.?

?Is she okay??

Suigetsu showed Sasuke his blood covered hand.

?You tell me.? Suigetsu replied.

Sasuke swore slightly and followed Suigetsu. Sasuke bit back the overwhelming fear that was filling his heart, he didn?t want to think the worst. When they came into the ally, Yuki struggled to sit up. 

?_Sasuke!_? 

Sasuke dropped to his knees in front of her, a surprised look on his face. 

?Oh Yuki, you?re a mess?.? Sasuke murmured.

Yuki sighed as Sasuke looked her over, muttering under his breath.

?Your going to need stitches for that head wound?.I don?t think anything?s broken?.You feel okay??

?_NO. You try getting beaten till you?re a bloody mess._?

Sasuke shook his head.

?Chakra is sealed too?.I always knew you attracted danger??

?_Oh shut up._?

Sasuke cut the leash and removed the collar.

?What kind of moron thought you were a pet??

?_Naruto_.?

?HEY! WHAT ARE YOU DOING!??

Sasuke, his sharingan activated, glared at the ANBU that dared approach him. 

?I have a feeling you had something to do with this?.For every injury I found on Yuki, you?ll receive the same but 10X worse?.?

Before the ANBU could run, Sasuke grabbed him and threw him into the wall, his sword drawn. Yuki closed her eyes, not wanting to watch what Sasuke was about to do. She shuddered at each sound of impact and the ANBU?s screams.

?_He?s so violent??Did I worry him that much?_? She thought.

She heard the sound of birds chirping and then, a blood curdling scream. She looked up as Sasuke allowed the ANBU?s limp body to fall to the ground.

?Worthless trash?..? Sasuke growled.

Sasuke spat and turned back to Yuki.

?I think its time to leave??

She growled lowly as Sasuke picked her up and walked away, Suigetsu behind them.

?_I can walk!_?

?Yuki, shush. You can barely stand. No use in arguing with me. And if your wonder if I can understand you, that would be a no. I know how you think so its easy to guess what your saying. Besides, I have to break that seal on you so I can hear you argue with me some more. Happy??

Yuki snorted and looked at the ground.

?_At least we?re together again??that?s all that matters right now?_?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 25, 2009)

*snort* Corny reunion.

Damn... Yuki let herself get beat up by ANBU? Gez... and why is Zetsu in the ANBU?!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 26, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *snort* Corny reunion.
> 
> Damn... Yuki let herself get beat up by ANBU? Gez... and why is Zetsu in the ANBU?!



-____-

that hurts.......and Zetsu is not in the ANBU!!! Ever heard of wrong place, wrong time!?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 26, 2009)

*rolls eyes* Whatever...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 27, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *rolls eyes* Whatever...



......................nice siggy..........*clears throat* chap will be up by tomorrow or saterday. depends on how long I want to wait.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 27, 2009)

k. I hate English homework!  Three essays and an outline due tomorrow! Yeah!


----------



## IAmGaarasGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

wow... this story is amazing !
well done 
x


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 29, 2009)

okay......i don't start school till the 8th. 

Chapter 18: One?s Destiny


*Spoiler*: __ 



?Ooww!!!!! You fucking bastard! That hurt!!!?

Sasuke sighed.

?Now I wish I didn?t break that chakra seal?.I wouldn?t have to listen to your complaints?? Sasuke growled.

Yuki bit her lip until it bled.

?Your defiantly no doctor???.? She mumbled.

?Well sorry. That monk couldn?t take us in because it would cause problems if the Hokage found out. Your lucky that he gave us some medical supplies and a place to stay low for awhile.?

?Yea, an abandoned cave in the mountains by the village.? She growled.

?Stop complaining.?

?The least they could?ve done was give up some pain killers?.?

?Then that would?ve been to easy.?

Yuki sighed and gazed at the fire, trying to get her mind to focus somewhere else. Juugo and Karin sat by the mouth of cave, keeping watch. Suigetsu sat across from Sasuke and Yuki, watching Sasuke curiously.

?You done yet?? Yuki growled.

?No. Stitches take awhile to put in. If you didn?t suck at healing so much, then this wouldn?t be necessary.?

?Well, excuse me for being a half breed.? She snapped.

?You done picking a fight with me? Its getting annoying, just stop it.?

Yuki mimicked him slightly and stuck her tongue out. 

?Love you too.? Sasuke said, ignoring her actions.

Yuki watched as he reached for a wet rag and he gently cleaned the closed wound, making her wince. 

?You done?? She asked, slightly annoyed.

?Yes.?

Yuki leaned back against him and sighed. Sasuke chuckled and wrapped his arms around her.

?I want to know what happened at the village. Who sealed your chakra??  Sasuke murmured.

?Its was Madara, Sasuke.?

Sasuke snorted.

?I knew it.? He growled lowly.

?Knew what? Is there something that you are hiding from me?? Her voice full of suspicion.

Sasuke bit his lip and looked away.

?Its best that you don?t know.?

Yuki growled.

?That time you said that, everyone got slaughtered and I was forced to be here, living with Naruto as his pet! I want to know! If you think you can protect me from whatever, your dead wrong!? Yuki snapped. 

?You don?t understand!?

?My father could do a better job than you! He kept me from getting hurt when it was unnecessary!?

She sniffed and froze. Sasuke watched her curiously.

?What now?? He asked.

?This place??its so familiar?..?

?How so??

Yuki stood up and wandered deeper in the cave, following an old but lingering scent.  Sasuke followed, curious. Yuki stopped and kneeled down some things that apparently had been left there years ago. 

?I can?t believe this??.what are the odds????  She mumbled as she picked up an old, dusty children?s ball.

?What?? Sasuke asked.

?This was the place that my father and I lived in???

?Prove it.?

?Don?t have to. It smells like my father had been here??

?Your right Kami Yuki.? A low voice murmured.

Yuki and Sasuke turned to see one of the monks from the shrine.

?I hope I?m not interrupting, but I?ve brought some more supplies.?

?Thank you.? Sasuke murmured and handed the monk some money.

?Anything for the Kami and her friends.? 

Sasuke pulled the monk to the side and cleared his throat.

?I want to know, why do you show such respect when she hasn?t done anything for anyone.? Sasuke growled.

?Yuki has been chosen by the great wolf gods, Amaterasu and Tsyukiyomi.?

?Chosen??

?Yes. Naruto too. Naruto is the child of prophecy, destined to lead the world to peace and stability. For Yuki, her destiny is to uphold the peace that Naruto has brought, for generations to come. She is the light for the warring nations and the one to banish any evil.? 

Sasuke chuckled.

?Your kidding right? Yuki couldn?t possibly do that. She?s one that stays out of everything.?

?No. Why do you think that? Madara opposes her and Naruto, he knows what those two are meant to do. Don?t you think its odd that he is targeting Yuki as well??

Sasuke looked down.

?Young Uchiha, I don?t think its odd that you are her friend and protector. You have the strength to keep her safe.?

?I can?t even do that! Everything I did so far came back at her! She got hurt because of my actions!?

The monk poked Sasuke in the chest.

?You need to get your priorities straight. Do you want to sit back and watch as Madara destroys the nations? Or do you want to see them succeed in their destiny? The choice is your Uchiha. No one can tell you what you have to pick.?

Sasuke watched quietly as the monk left. Yuki walked up to Sasuke and hugged him.

?What were you two talking about??

?You and Naruto.?

?Details??

?Nope. Figure it out yourself, you?re a smart girl.?  

Yuki made a face.

?Jerk.?

?Lets get some sleep. We?re leaving in the morning.?

?Fine. But Karin stays away from me.?

?Deal.?

Sasuke followed her back and fed more wood into the fire. He stayed up longer than everyone else, his mind on everything but sleep. 

?_What the hell am I supposed  to do?_?

He watched the fire crackle in the darkness. He couldn?t think clearly this late at night. He sighed and decided that he was better off getting some sleep. Yuki opened her eyes slightly as Sasuke settled himself next to her.

?Are you just getting to bed?? She murmured lowly.

?Just get back to sleep. Don?t mind me.?

?Your starting to worry me??I don?t know if I should trust you or not anymore??.?

Sasuke sighed.

?I don?t trust myself either??

?OK. What exactly did that monk say to you? And if you refuse to tell me, I?ll-?

She was cut off as Sasuke kissed her. 

?No more Yuki. That?s enough for one night.?

?You can?t-?

?Not another word. Hush.?

Yuki groaned and turned away from him.

?Thick-headed Uchiha?..?

Sasuke shook his head and pulled her close to him.

?I love you too.? He murmured.

He turned his gaze back to the dying fire then finally, he closed his eyes. He could finally get some decent sleep.


----------



## Matt Perry (Aug 29, 2009)

IT's well written.  I'll look into it from the beginning.  It seems Sasuke is slightly out of character, but fan-fictions are supposed to bring something new to the reader, and I believe taht you do that quite well.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 29, 2009)

Matt Perry said:


> IT's well written.  I'll look into it from the beginning.  It seems Sasuke is slightly out of character, but fan-fictions are supposed to bring something new to the reader, and I believe taht you do that quite well.



Thank you. I spent most my time improving my writing skills. Its hard to believe that I write sooo much different than I used to. Its great to have new readers comment, gives a little light on how well done it is so far. lol. I hope you enjoy the fic until the end


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 29, 2009)

LOL. Yuki is so gullible.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 30, 2009)

hehe....next chap will be up soon.....I'm not going to say when though...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 31, 2009)

well.....here it is......all thanks to Weasel Itachi for the use of the new character....name will be revealed later in the story....lol

Chapter 19: Unwelcome Company


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki watched as the rain came down heavily, thunder rumbling and lighting flashing. Karin watched with Yuki, keeping her distance at the same time.

“You think its bad enough to stay here?” Karin asked.

“I don’t know. Go stand on a rock and hold something metal in the air. If you get struck by lighting within a minute, then its not safe.”

Karin glared at Yuki.

“In your dreams! I would never do something that stupid!!!” Karin yelled at Yuki.

Sasuke smirked as he packed up the gear, listening to their conversation. He was finding it quite amusing at the moment.

“In my dreams huh?”

“Yea!”

“Sorry to burst your bubble, but I never had a dream since I was 7. I have nightmares of your ugly face all the time, even though I didn’t meet you at that time.”

“I know that’s a lie!”

“I thought it wasn’t real but when I met you, I almost killed myself.”

Suigetsu and Juugo chuckled loudly. Sasuke just shook his head.

“Alright lady, gentlemen, and……..thing….” Suigetsu said, glaring at Karin. “Lets move shall we?”

Sasuke punched Suigetsu in the back of the head.

“Your not in charge here. I say we move out.”

Yuki looked at Sasuke.

“Even though Karin has more than a 50% chance of getting struck by lightening?” She asked.

The guys bursted out laughing. Sasuke shook his head.

“Yes Yuki….We’re going.” Sasuke replied as he walked past the girls.

Yuki and Karin made a face at each other. Yuki then caught up with Sasuke as the rest of the team followed. Yuki sneezed after a couple of hours in the rain. Sasuke smirked.

“Rain to cold for you?” He asked.

“NO.”

She sneezed again and Sasuke raised his eyebrow.

“Okay…it is…” She admitted.

“Good to know.”

Yuki made a face as the ground grew steeper. They were slowly climbing up the mountain side. Yuki eventually was starting to grow bored and was starting to eye Karin as a potential torture target. Sasuke looked back at Yuki and shook his head.

“Don’t even think about it Yuki. This ground is steep and slippery, one false move and then its goodbye to you.”

Yuki made a face and sighed.

“I hate you.” She mumbled.

“No you don’t.”

Yuki sighed and kept quiet for the rest of the morning. As they continued deeper into the mountains, Sasuke grew more aware that they were being followed. He glanced back at Yuki, who had a scowl on her face, confirming Sasuke’s suspicions. He dropped back a bit and walked next to Yuki.

“You feel that?” He asked.

Yuki nodded in reply.

“Keep your guard up. I have a feeling that they’ll try and ambush us on the narrow part of the trail. Can you tell who it is?” He murmured.

Yuki shook her head.

“No. The rain is making it difficult to get a scent.”

Sasuke nodded.

“That’s a shame.”

Sasuke and Yuki kept glancing around, hands on their katanas. When the narrow part of the trail came up, they were expecting to get jumped. When nothing happened, Yuki groaned.

“Damnit! I was expecting some action!” 

Sasuke looked at her.

“I guess they had other plans….” Sasuke muttered.

Sasuke looked around, noticing it was too quiet.

“GET DOWN NOW!” He yelled.

Everyone threw themselves to the ground as fire shot over head. Yuki and Sasuke glared at a cloaked figure that stood uphill from them. Yuki gritted her teeth. ‘_No wonder I couldn’t get a scent….stayed out of range from me…and to mention the rain helped…._’ 

“Who are you!?” Sasuke growled.

The cloaked person ignored Sasuke and stared at Yuki.

“Whats your problem!?!?!?!?!?!” Sasuke yelled again.

“You little idiot. Did you hope to control a Kitsune that doesn’t know how to control its own power? I find it hard to believe that you are more powerful than Itachi.”

“What?” Sasuke whispered.

The cloaked person pointed at Yuki.

“Hand over the nine-tails. Its obvious this one is defective and weak. It should be put out of its misery.”

Yuki’s eyes narrowed as she growled lowly. Sasuke stood up and pulled out his katana.

“I don’t know who you are, but you will not insult Yuki in front of me.”

“If one that young is not with its parents or the parents aren’t nearby, that tells me the parents didn’t want it. So its obvious that this one is a reject. But its really nice of you to try and take care of it, even though the parents didn’t want it.”

Yuki’s eyes turned a bright crimson as her growling grew louder.



			
				flashback said:
			
		

> _Kyuubi smiled, revealing rows of fangs. He watched as his little fluff ball pawed at the new toy he had brought her. She nudged it with her nose lightly and backed up when it rolled away, whining slightly. He chuckled.
> 
> “Its not going anywhere Yuki. Go on, play with it.”
> 
> ...



“That’s a lie!” Yuki snarled.

The cloaked person laughed.

“Really now? Then where’s your big, old daddy? Oh wait, he’s caged up inside Naruto. Not much of a father is he? Leaving his young kit in the hands of mortals really isn’t a smart idea now is it? Especially in the hands of an Uchiha.”

“Father loved me! He would never have gave me up for the world!” Yuki snapped.

“That’s the flitting hope that you have. If he loved you so much, why did he go and attack Konoha?”

“Madara made him!”

“Are you sure about that? He was just a tool, at least he was more useful than you. You unwanted little whelp.”

Sasuke activated his sharingan just as the air still. He glanced at Yuki, noticing the mass chakra that was beginning to manifest around her. Yuki growled loudly as she was engulfed in the swirling mass of chakra. Sasuke and the rest of the team jumped back when it suddenly exploded, leaving a nine-tailed fox standing in its place. Sasuke narrowed his eyes. ‘_Shit….That idiot provoked the demon to come out…._’

The cloaked person laughed.

“Well now, you really had lost a lot of your control eh Yuki? Is daddy’s chakra eating at your very conscious? You cursed little thing, lets end your suffering shall we?”

Yuki snarled and lunged at the person. Sasuke grabbed his sword and ran after her. He wasn’t interested in fighting the person, his goal for right now was to stop Yuki before it got out of hand. Yuki’s jaws snapped a few inches from the person as they jumped backwards. The person slipped on the wet ground and fell backwards, the cloak’s hood falling off, revealing that their attacker was a girl. Sasuke raised an eyebrow as Yuki prowled toward the girl.

“Just who the hell are you?” Sasuke asked.

“Who wants to know!?” The girl snapped. 

“Me. If you don’t want to end up as Yuki’s dinner, I suggest you tell me.”

The girl chuckled.

“Oh please. You couldn’t control her for the world. I know her as well as you do, Sasuke.”

“How do you know my name?”

“Madara and Itachi told me. Just so you know, when I’m through with your little pet, I’ll kill you also.”

“Why me? I don’t know you.”

“Because it’s all your fault that Itachi’s dead!!”

Sasuke snorted. ‘_Oh great, I was beginning to wonder when one of Itachi’s fan girls would show up…._’

Sasuke felt the ground slightly shift underneath him and he swore. ‘_The ground is beginning to give way!?_’ He looked at Yuki and the girl, noticing the same thing underneath them. ‘_Shit! Yuki is causing this! Is she trying to kill us!?_’

Sasuke nodded to the rest of his team and they all ran at the fox. Yuki turned her head slightly and stomped her foot. The ground shook underneath all of them and the girl glared at Yuki.

“You fool!!! You’ll kill us all!!!” She yelled.

Yuki grinned, sending chills down the girl’s spine.

“Sasuke! Control your beast! She’s going to kill us!”

“Yu-” Sasuke was cut off as the ground crumbled and gave way underneath them, sending all of them plummeting into the vast darkness below.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 31, 2009)

Very emotional. Yuki is very touchy about the past... and her daddy.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 1, 2009)

You want to kill me, SL. I read 'em. LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG you bitch. So long  Good though. Alert me when smut is needed.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 1, 2009)

Morphine said:


> You want to kill me, SL. I read 'em. LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG you bitch. So long  Good though. Alert me when smut is needed.



 its been awhile since i've been called a bitch....lol yea, I'll let you know when smut is needed. After i expose the little vermin I added. lol. that reminds me, i better start working on the next chap......hmmm...you may hear from me shortly....i think i'll need another scene soon...lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 1, 2009)

You'd better get the next chapter up... 
 I have to walk five miles tomorrow while carrying fourty pounds on a shoulder for a parade!

Write the chappy!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 2, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> You'd better get the next chapter up...
> I have to walk five miles tomorrow while carrying fourty pounds on a shoulder for a parade!
> 
> Write the chappy!



........don't rush me...... its a short one....

Chapter 20: Enter Michi


*Spoiler*: __ 



?Sasuke! Hey! Wake up!!? Suigetsu yelled.

Suigetsu shook the Uchiha until Sasuke showed some sign of getting up. Sasuke groaned and sat up, his head throbbing in immense pain.

?What happened?? He grumbled lowly.

?Well, your crazy girlfriend sent us flying down a cliff without a care. And we landing at the bottom, we?re lucky the river cushioned our fall a little.? Karin retorted.

?Anyone hurt??

?Just you. You hit your head pretty hard while we tumbling to our deaths. Maybe because you were to close to Yuki at the moment the ground gave way.? Suigetsu replied.

?Where are they??

?Who??

?Yuki and that other girl you fucking moron!!?

?We don?t know. Yuki ran after her. She seemed desperate to kill her.?

?Is she??

?Yea, she?s still being possessed by her chakra.?

Sasuke struggled to stand up, swaying slightly, but managed to stay on his feet. 

?Which way did they go??

?Sasuke, you can barely stand up. Just leave them.? Karin tried to reason.

?No. That girl knew about Yuki with only one look. Something is up. Now tell me, which way did they go??

Karin bit her lip and pointed.  Sasuke nodded and walked away, hand on his katana. The others followed silently. It was all oddly quiet, making Sasuke stay on guard. As if on que, the girl in the cloak jumped in front of them, Yuki tailing after and snapping her jaws when the girl was close enough.  

?HEY!!! CALL HER OFF WILL YOU!?!?!?? The girl yelled.

Sasuke raised an eyebrow.

?I thought you were going to kill her? Don?t tell me you chickened out.? Sasuke replied.

?I didn?t chicken out!!!! I just underestimated how small her tolerance was!!!?

Sasuke sighed and activated his sharingan. Yuki stopped and turned to look at Sasuke, glaring at him.

?Calm down Yuki. Its not worth the time.? Sasuke growled.

Yuki sighed and changed back. She yawned in a bored manner and glared at Sasuke.

?I wasn?t doing anything that horrible.? She grumbled.

?We?ll talk on that later..?

Sasuke and Suigetsu appeared behind the girl just as she was about to sneak away. Irritated already, Sasuke tied the girls hands behind her back with wire while Suigetsu held her.

?Hey! You can?t do this!? The girl yelled in protest.

?I just did.? Sasuke replied.

Suigetsu pushed the girl in front of him and made sure she followed Sasuke. When they found a place to camp out for awhile, Sasuke took more wire and tied the girl to a tree and then went to go sit down by the others. Noticing the blood on Sasuke?s head, Yuki dug into their gear, looking for something that could help. Sasuke glared at the girl as he silently allowed Yuki to look at the wound.

?What.? The girl snapped.

?Talk. Why are you after us.?

The girl snorted and looked away, refusing to answer. Yuki glared at her, growling slightly.

?Talk. Michi.? Yuki snarled.

The girl looked at Yuki, a not so surprised look on her face.

?Its about time you recognized me.? The girl muttered.

?The rain makes it impossible to get a scent. I just had to recalled that damn attitude of yours.?

Sasuke shook his head.

?You know her?? He asked Yuki.

?Unfortunately.?

He turned his attention back to Michi.

?Now, answer my question.?

?Madara sent me here to finish what he started.?

?Kill Yuki??

?Duh, you stupid moron.?

?Why.?

?Cause only Uchiha know how to bring down a fox.?

Sasuke shifted slightly, not liking where the conversation was going.

?ARE you an Uchiha?? He asked, slightly annoyed.

?OF COURSE YOU FREAKIN IDIOT!!!! IF I WASN?T, YUKI WOULD HAVE KILLED ME ALREADY!!!!!? 

?That can?t be true. Your lying.?

?Ask Madara you idiot.?

Yuki sighed.

?She?s Madara?s kid, Sasuke.? Yuki murmured.

Sasuke stared.

?No way.?

?Its true.?

?HOW THE HELL COULD HE STILL BE REPRODUCING!?!?!?! ISN?T HE OLD!?!?!?!?

?Your guess is as good as mine?? Michi muttered.

Sasuke shook his head and stood up. He cut Michi lose and glared at her.

?Get the hell away from here. I never want to see your face again. Tell your dad that he can go fuck himself. I quit.?

Michi smirked.

?You?re a dead one Sasuke?.? She taunted and bolted off.

?She?s one that we have to worry about Sasuke. She always listens to Madara.? Yuki murmured.

?How long have you known her??

?Since I started living at the village. She was the one that helped me earn the villagers? trust.?

?Next time she shows up, I?ll kill her.?

?Why didn?t you do it earlier? You had the chance.?

?I wasn?t in the mood.?

Yuki shook her head.

?Whatever you say Sasuke???


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 4, 2009)

Madara has a kid? *shudder* Oh god... who'd he rape?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 4, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> Madara has a kid? *shudder* Oh god... who'd he rape?



good question. I only granted the OC request...which was my sister that requested it....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 4, 2009)

Is your sister on crack?
inner: Don't be so straight forward!!
Madara has a kid... 
inner: *shudder* Ok, she has to be on crack...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 5, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> Is your sister on crack?
> inner: Don't be so straight forward!!
> Madara has a kid...
> inner: *shudder* Ok, she has to be on crack...



 not that i know of


----------



## uzumakaipatchitt (Sep 5, 2009)

dude this is awsome i love it. and even better is that its recent and not like 2 years old. so yeah good work and keep at it


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 5, 2009)

0.o

umm okay.......next chap is when Morphine decides to answer my PM....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 6, 2009)

oh snap another hentai chapter...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 6, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> oh snap another hentai chapter...



Its not that bad......


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 6, 2009)

I never said it was bad, I'm just saying;
Oh snap, another hentai Chapter.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 7, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> I never said it was bad, I'm just saying;
> Oh snap, another hentai Chapter.



not much of one, i assure you. you'll see soon enough


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 8, 2009)

With out further delay, chap is up.

Chapter 21: Plans Revealed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke and Yuki watched the camp fire quietly. Everyone else had gone to sleep earlier, leaving those two still awake. Yuki was growing irritated by the lack of conversation between the two, she absolutely hated being quiet. She glanced at Sasuke as he shifted slightly.

?Ah, I can?t stand it anymore!! Say something already!!? Yuki finally said, annoyed.

She fell backwards and glared at the sky. Sasuke raised an eyebrow and gazed at her, a smug look on his face.

?Can?t you ever enjoy the silence?? Sasuke asked.

?No.?

Sasuke sighed.

?Why must everything be entertaining to you??

?I?m not answering that???

Sasuke chuckled and leaned back.

?Not going to answer that? Reminds me of the time in the academy when you decided to be a bitch for the day.?

Yuki stuck out her tongue.

?Iruka started it.? She replied.

?I thought it was because you just didn?t want to be bothered while you were trying to nap in class.?

?That too.?

They stayed silent for awhile, both watching the fire.

?Where do we go from here?? Yuki asked quietly.

?I haven?t decided that yet.?

Yuki looked down.

?Are you still set on killing the elders?? 

?Yes.?

?Why? Can?t you let it go??

?They have to pay for destroying my life.?

?And then what? Be killed by the Leaf ninja? Two wrongs don?t make a right, Sasuke. My life was destroyed when I was young too. Do I want to wipe out the village that killed my mother? No, I?m too late anyways, father did it. Do I want revenge on Madara for what happened to my father? No. I don?t want payback, I want to move on.?

?That?s you, not me.?

Yuki looked at him.

?You said once before, you were wanting to move on.? 

?Yea, AFTER I get rid of the elders.?

?Then what??

?We get on with our lives and I can focus more on you.?

Yuki shook her head.

?I don?t mind that, I mind where we going to go. We can?t be on the run forever.?

?I?ll worry about that later, Yuki.?

Yuki rolled her eyes.

?What?s with men and putting things off until the last minute?..? Yuki grumbled.

?What?s with women complaining about the none important things at the moment?? Sasuke asked, the hint of annoyance in his voice.

?Why are you so stubborn??

?Why are you??

?Oh I give up??..?

Sasuke smiled and pulled her close to him as she protested slightly.

?Good. You can?t always win Yuki.?

?Who says I was trying to win?? She teased.

Sasuke understood the hint and readily kissed her, gently laying against her. Both were really too preoccupied to notice anything odd. 

?Hey!!! Save that for the bedroom!!!?

Sasuke and Yuki quickly stopped and looked around for the source of the voice. Above them in a tree branch was none other than Michi. Sasuke glared.

?WTF are you doing here!? I told you to stay away!!!? Sasuke snarled while drawing out his sword.

Michi smirked.

?Easy there, I?m not here to fight this time.?

?What do you want then?? Suspicion filled his voice.

?I want Yuki to come with me.?

?WHY?? Yuki and Sasuke asked at the same time.

Michi raised an eyebrow and sighed.

?Great, you two are defiantly attached to each other??Never mind that, it only pertains to Yuki. NOT YOU SASUKE.?

?What do you want?? Yuki asked, noticing Sasuke?s scowl.

?You have to come with me, I can?t tell you why, but know that its about your destiny.?

?When do I have to go?? 

?Tomorrow.?

Sasuke growled and stood in front of Yuki.

?She?s not going anywhere with you!? Sasuke snapped.

Michi leaned forward.

?You have no say in this Sasuke. You don?t own Yuki. So that means Yuki is free to come and go as she pleases.?

Sasuke snorted and looked away.

?whatever.? He mumbled.

Yuki sighed.

?Then I?m calling it a night. Later Sasuke.?

Yuki trudged off to where the others were. Sasuke turned and glared at Michi.

?What are you still doing here?? He growled.

?Madara wanted me to tell you that failure is not an option and that you will return to the rendezvous point. Yuki stands in the way of all our hard work and you shouldn?t let that happen. If you have any sense at all, you will come back.?

Sasuke sighed.

?Tell him that I?ll be there.?

Michi smiled and left in a flash. Sasuke shook his head and went back to the others.

---------------------------------------------------------------

?Excellent. Everything is going according to plan. You did well Michi.? Madara mused.

?Yes father?.?

?Now all that?s left is to make Yuki disappear for good. I won?t allow her to fulfill her role in the human world. Its time to send her to the fabled ?Celestial Plains? and unleash the demons of old upon this world.?

?The Celestial Plains??

?Yes. The realm of the gods, the very heavens itself. I know Yuki won?t go anywhere else, she?s a chosen one.?

Michi looked down. 

?Is it necessary to kill her??

?Yes. Otherwise we can kiss all our plans goodbye. I won?t risk her stopping us or turning Sasuke against me. We?ve come to far.?

Michi remained silent as Madara chuckled.

?Very soon, she won?t be among people anymore.?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 9, 2009)

Huh.....not replies yet??? well that sucks.......if anyone's ever interested, I now have some drawings of mine up in my DA gallery.....
most of it is about this fic...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 9, 2009)

Well gee that's like the millionth time Madara wanted to kill Yuki... What's the deal with him against Foxes? They're cute cuddely creatures who become more cuter the deadlier they get!


----------



## IAmGaarasGirl (Sep 11, 2009)

Your drawings are amazing.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 11, 2009)

thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 12, 2009)

Chapter 22: The End of All Hope


*Spoiler*: __ 



?Sasuke, relax a little okay?? Yuki quietly mumbled.

Sasuke turned to glare at her. He was on edge, she could see it in his eyes. He shook his head and continued to pace back and forth, muttering something under his breath. 

?Sasuke! Stop it already! Your making me nervous!? Yuki yelled.

Sasuke sighed.

?I?m sorry???.? He muttered.

?What?s the matter with you??

?I don?t like what?s going on. I don?t want you going with that girl, she tried to kill us for god?s sake. It just doesn?t feel right.?

?Sasuke, I don?t like it either.?

?Then why are you willing to go with her.?

?Because, the area she?s taking me to is a sacred ground. I have to look at it. I feel something is wrong there.?

Sasuke seemed to be content with that answer, for now at least. His agitation seemed to get worse when Michi had come into view. Yuki sighed, knowing what exactly was going through the Uchiha?s mind at the moment.

?You ready?? Michi asked, aware of Sasuke?s cold stare.

?Yea.?

Sasuke reluctantly allowed Yuki to leave with Michi without causing any problems. When the girls were out of sight, Sasuke turned to face his team.

?Well, Madara wants us to come back, so we?re going.?

Sasuke looked back  before heading off. ?Something isn?t right here?..? He shook his head and walked ahead of the others.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Michi shook her head at Yuki. They had finally come to the place and Yuki was inspecting every inch of the place. After that, Yuki stood in front of a very large, very old cherry blossom tree, mumbling something under her breath.

?What ARE you doing?? Michi asked, finally annoyed.

Yuki turned to glare at Michi.

?Paying my respects to the spirit that protects this area. Got a problem with that??

?You defiantly spent to much time with those pricks. Now lets go!?

Yuki shook her head.

?They aren?t pricks. They taught me everything I needed to know.?

Michi snorted and walk with Yuki toward a small building. Yuki froze when they got on the inside, seeing Madara.

?You! What are you doing here!?? Yuki yelled.

Madara looked up and smirked, an old scroll in his hand.

?Oh, hello Yuki. It looks like you recovered very well from the last time we meet up like this. My reason for being here? Well, this scroll should explain why.?

Yuki growled.

?You idiot! Put that scroll away! If you unleash those demons, it?ll be the end of us all!?

?You mean you Yuki. In order for my plans to work, you must perish. And what better way to end your existence than to use your petty deity?s work against you, since these demons have been sealed away for all eternity. Amaterasu should have done a better job with hiding the scroll that carries these vile creatures.?

Yuki growled even more and lunged at Madara, only to be knocked down by Michi. Michi held a sword pointed at Yuki?s throat. Yuki looked at the sword then glared harshly at Michi.

?Sasuke was right. You were nothing but a traitor.? Yuki growled.

?So where?s your beloved Sasuke now? He should know his girl is in danger.? Michi taunted.

Madara chuckled.

?Sasuke won?t be joining us, unfortunately. He has other plans at the moment. But don?t worry Yuki, when I?m through with him, he?ll be joining you.? Madara mused.

?Not if I get you first!?

Madara ignored her and opened the scroll.

?Don?t do it Madara!! You don?t know what your doing!!? Yuki yelled.

?I wonder what your ancestors looked like way back then. I mean, I heard the early Kitsune demons were a lot different than the ones today?Only one way to find out??

He broke the chakra seal and threw the scroll to the ground in front of him. The air stilled, sending chills up Yuki?s spine. Dark masses rose up from the scroll, most leaving the building. Some stayed and floated to the floor by Madara, then the shadows manifested themselves. Yuki gaped at the fox creatures. They were as big as a wolf, but all had cloths and fox masks over what was supposed to be their face. Each one had a different color, but Yuki knew for certain that these fox demons were no pushovers. Madara chuckled as the demons paced around Yuki, growling lowly.

?Despite these foxes being locked away for generations, they know right away who the master is.?

Michi walked to her father as Yuki stood up, eyeing the demons as they circled closer. Yuki slowly placed a hand on her katana, not trusting the drooling beasts.

?Well Yuki, the longer you wait, the more demons will be released back into the world. Either way, you failed.?

?I haven?t failed yet. Don?t say I?m out of the fight when I haven?t started.?

Madara smirked.

?Little Yuki, this isn?t worth my time. This creatures will enjoy playing with you while I get to go do something else.?

Yuki jumped at him just as he disappeared. The foxes jumped in front of her, snapping their jaws in a warning.

?Out of my way!!!? Yuki yelled.

?Quiet you little fur ball. You will not harm our savior.? One of the foxes growled.

?Savior?? Yuki chuckled. ?He?s just using all of you. He doesn?t care.?

?That doesn?t matter. We live to serve. That is the foxes? way.?

Yuki narrowed her eyes.

?That is not the foxes? way! We are meant to maintain order in this world! And we shall do so until the end of time!?

The small demons snarled and jumped at Yuki. Yuki swung her sword left and right, slashing the beasts in vital areas. No matter how much she killed, more came out of nowhere, bent on slaughtering her. Yuki backed up against the wall and yelped when fire exploded onto the walls. The room became filled with smoke and ash quickly. Yuki coughed and squinted her eyes, trying to keep her attention on the demons.

She heard growling around her and swung her katana in a wide arc, slashing the demons that lunged at her. Some of the beasts took the opening and lunged at Yuki. She yelled as their sharp fangs dug into her flesh and tore her sword away from her. Yuki punched the beast until they let go and jumped for the scroll on the floor. There was only one way to end this; seal the beasts back. Despite being attacked, Yuki forced herself to put up with it as she resetted the seal, pouring her chakra into the effort. 

?Your going back to hell!? Yuki spat at the snarling beasts.

She slammed her hand down on the scroll just as the building collapsed into a smoldering heap. 

Madara smirked as he and Michi watched the burning building come down. Michi?s eyes were wide with shock and terror as screams and yells arose from the debris. When it was all silent, Madara chuckled.

?Now its over.? Madara mused.

?Father, did you have to set it on fire!?? Michi yelled.

?It was to make sure she perishes. Now come. Sasuke is waiting.?

Michi looked back at the flames, her heart sinking. Her friend, her only friend, could be dead in the fire.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

?What took you so long?? Sasuke growled.

Madara smirked and sat down.

?I was talking to Kisame.?

Sasuke narrowed his eyes but didn?t say anything. He turned his attention to the sky, ignoring Madara?s boring plans.  Nothing interested him until he saw smoke billowing in the sky. 

?What the-? Sasuke started as he rose up.

Madara growled lowly, knowing what it was about. Sasuke?s eyes went to Michi then at the sky. He swore under his breath and took off, Madara and Michi following. Sasuke stared at the smoking heap of debris, his eyes wide. Michi and Madara stayed silent as Sasuke paced back and forth frantically, hoping beyond hope that this wasn?t what it looked like. 

He walked into the debris, shoving burnt wood out of his way as he dug around. He stared at the odd looking fox bodies that littered the debris. Ignoring that, he looked around some more until he found a scroll on the ground. And to his dismay, Yuki was half buried underneath burnt wood, not moving. Sasuke swore and shoved the debris off, trying to help as much as he could. Yuki still remained unresponsive as he gently shook her, choking back tears. Blood escaped in a thin line from her mouth, something that Sasuke didn?t want to see. He couldn?t feel a pulse nor he couldn?t tell if she was breathing. He couldn?t believe it, she was dead in his arms.

?Oh no?..? He whispered. 

Sasuke shook his head slowly and took a deep breath. He gently carried her out of the rubble and sat under the ancient tree that loomed over the area. He was silent as he laid her against the tree. He turned his attention to Michi, his mangekyou sharingan blazing in his eyes. 

?You miserable wretch! How dare you!?

?Sasuke I didn?t-?

Michi was cut off as Sasuke punched her to the ground. Before she could recover, Sasuke picked her up by the collar of her shirt and lifted her off the ground.

?Yuki went with you. Isn?t it ironic that you are here and she?s gone!? You killed her! Didn?t you!??

?I didn?t!?

?Lying bitch!!!?

Lightening gathered in his hand and he prepared to pierce her chest. Madara grabbed Sasuke?s arm and Sasuke glared at him.

?You?ll put her down now. Yuki foolishly gave her life to stop the demons from escaping. That jutsu she tried must have killed her. Foxes that young get to ahead of themselves and use life threatening techniques. it?s a shame really.?

?She wasn?t that foolish!?

?Are you sure? No matter what you say, she?s dead.?

Sasuke growled and released Michi. 

?That a boy. Konoha must have something to do with this. Now lets get this plan going. Shall we??

Sasuke glared at Madara and trudged off. Someone had to pay, Sasuke knew that for sure.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 12, 2009)

Whoa... Damn... This sounds like a manga I read except the priestess actually did die from doing a ritual performance. But it's really really good.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 12, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> Whoa... Damn... This sounds like a manga I read except the priestess actually did die from doing a ritual performance. But it's really really good.



thanks. lolz. I was wanting to put a nice twist to this.


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 14, 2009)

A cool OC Fanfic.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks, i guess. lolz


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 15, 2009)

Chapter 23: Dark Times


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sharp, piercing pain flooded over Yuki. She bolted upright as a black wolf flew backwards. Dazed, Yuki looked at the black wolf, not realizing it was one of the wolf gods.

?Its about time you woke up! You sleep like the dead!? He snarled.

Yuki rubbed her neck and took a deep breath.

?How long have I been out?? Yuki asked, her voice raspy.

?Three months. Give or take a week.?

Yuki blinked.

?That long? Why didn?t you wake me sooner??

?Ammy said not to. Its takes a lot out of people when they cross over into the Celestial Plains. And your no exception.?

?THE CELESTAIL PLAINS!? I?M DEAD!?!?? Yuki yelled.

The wolf chuckled.

?Not exactly. Your spirit came here because the guardian spirit you gave honor to saved you from death.?

?I?m confused??..?

?Before you ?died?, you gave praise to the guardian spirit that watched over the scroll. When your body gave out, the guardian sent your spirit here to keep watch over the nations as your body healed and repaired itself. Its called, an intervention, of sorts. Creatures do that all the time.?

Yuki shook her head.

?If I was supposed to watch the nations during this, why didn?t you wake me!??

?Because, it was over before you came here. Konoha has fallen into Madara?s hands.?

Yuki stared, unbelievably speechless. 

?When?? Her voice was a low whisper.

?A day after Madara left you for dead.?

Yuki stood up and paced back and forth.

?No matter. I?ll just go back and get Sasuke-?

The wolf shook his head.

?Sasuke helped him. He?s in Konoha too, as Madara?s dog.?

Yuki scrunched up her nose in disgust. Never on her watch would she allow someone to use Sasuke. 

?Kami Yuki, now is your time to prove your worth. Your duty is to stop this all.? 

?I KNOW THAT!!!?

Yuki clenched her fists as she fought back tears. It was all to much. The wolf titled his head.

?You do know what that means Yuki. If Sasuke stands in your way???

?I know?.?

She didn?t want to even think of that. Could she bring herself to fight Sasuke if they were forced to? She didn?t believe she could.

?Your asking a little too much of her, my brother??

Amaterasu walked up to them and sat down. Amaterasu gazed at Yuki.

?It is likely to happen Ammy!?

?Hush Tsyukiyomi.?

The black wolf growled and turned his head away.

?Now Yuki, I know you understand these circumstances. But I do believe you can get by without incident. Do you love him??

?Yes?.? Yuki replied quietly.

?Do you know if he feels the same??

?He hasn?t said it but I know he does.?

?Then there?s still a chance that you two won?t fight each other. But be extremely careful, allies are now enemies. Don?t die on the humans again until its your time.?

Yuki nodded.

?I understand.?

?Then go. Use extreme caution Yuki. We?ll be watching closely.?

------------------------------------------------------------

Thunder rumbled lowly in the grey sky. No sunlight bathed the Leaf village in its warm rays. On the walls and by the gate stood grim looking guards. Nothing has ever been the same since Madara took over the village. Most ninja that tried to resist his rule were imprisoned, including Team 7. Since that horrible day, no one has smiled, laugh, or have a nice happy-go-lucky-day. Just because they were fearful of Madara and the others that invaded the village.

Sasuke walked quietly down the halls. Most of the time he has been here, he would quietly converse with his teammates or his old ?comrades?. For those that knew him, they could tell that something was seriously wrong with him. His normal bullheaded behavior had been replaced by one that was like a lost puppy.

Sasuke sat down across from the cell that held Team 7. Naruto glared at Sasuke but didn?t say anything. Sasuke was the one to break the silence.

?I have to thank you two?..? Sasuke?s voice was quiet.

Naruto and Sakura stared at him.

?Thank us for what?? Naruto growled.

?That dog you watched over. That was Yuki. I want to thank you for it.?

?THAT WAS YUKI!? OH MY GOD!!!? Naruto yelled and ran to a corner, muttering lowly.

Sakura smirked nervously.

?How is she?? Sakura asked.

Sasuke looked down and took a deep breath. Sakura and Naruto knew there was some bad news.

?She died.? Sasuke?s voice was barely audible.

?She?s dead?? Naruto and Sakura whispered.

Sasuke nodded slowly.

?How?? Sakura whispered.

?I don?t know?.I wasn?t there. By the time I got to her, she was already gone.?

Naruto and Sakura hung their heads, silently apologizing for his loss. Sasuke stood up and left. Just thinking about her made him feel weak and choked up. He couldn?t understand  what he did wrong to have this happen. First his clan, parents, Itachi, and now, Yuki. He lost everything he cared for, everything he was capable of loving.

He felt like an ass. He had never told Yuki he loved her without being sarcastic. He had a reason for everything he did with her, not because of love. Now that he was sure of his feelings for her, he wanted to tell her but now its too late. He would probably never have the chance again.

Rain poured down from the sky in thick sheets. A cloaked figure watched the gloomy village in silence, staying in the shadows of the forest. The figure looked at the sky then disappeared, as if they were never there.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 15, 2009)

Sensitive much? I never thought Sasuke could even feel anything after Yuki 'died'.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 15, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> Sensitive much? I never thought Sasuke could even feel anything after Yuki 'died'.



you'll see where i'm going with this soon enough


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 19, 2009)

Chapter 24: Untitled


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rain continued to pour in thick sheets. It wasn’t a warm rain; it was a bone-chilling cold rain. Yuki sighed and pulled her hood over her head. She made sure the cloak covered every inch of her body, not only to stay dry but it hid her appearance. The last thing she wanted was to be recognized too soon. She walked into the village, keeping her face hidden all the while.

She noticed the sense of dread in the air, enough to drive her insane. She paid attention to the villagers around her, noting their glum behavior. Despite all this lack of hope in the air, Yuki focused her attention on how she would rile up Madara. She smirked slightly and bolted into a dark alley, already planning on her attack.

------------------------------------------------------

“You know, you could let us out of here since you come here all the time.” Naruto growled at the young Uchiha.

Sasuke snorted and waved his hand in dismissal.

“What’s your purpose?” Kakashi asked.

Sasuke glared at his old teacher, his eyes unreadable. No one could tell his motives for being there. Naruto spat on the floor.

“I bet you did it.” Naruto growled.

Sasuke turned to glare at him.

“Did what?” Sasuke asked.

“Don’t play innocent you cold-hearted bastard. I know you were the one that killed her.”

Sasuke’s muscles tensed up.

“You think I did it?” His voice was full of malice.

Naruto glared harshly at Sasuke.

“Yea I do. You killed Itachi and then tried to kill me. How could you? She was your friend wasn’t she? But you killed her just the same.”

Sasuke snarled and jumped to his feet. He grabbed Naruto by his sweatshirt and yanked him close as much as the steel bars allowed.

“Now you listen here! I would never think about harming her! You’ve no idea what she means to me!” Sasuke snarled.

Naruto continued to glare at Sasuke.

“She was a tool to you, wasn’t she? You threw her away when she no longer served a purpose. Heartless bastard.”

“I LOVED HER!! I WOULD NEVER DO SUCH A THING!! STOP ACCUSING ME OF A CRIME I DIDN’T COMMIT!!!” Sasuke snarled.

Naruto was about to say something when a loud explosion rocked the building. Sasuke dropped Naruto and ran to a window.  He saw a cloaked figure run onto the roof of the building across from him, holding bomb tags. Sasuke growled. ‘An intruder? WTF is Suigetsu doing? He’s supposed to be on guard duty!’ Swearing under his breath, Sasuke ran outside.

Yuki smiled, observing her work quietly. Her traps were in position and her plan was getting started. She sighed when Madara’s lackeys came running after her. She yawned in boredom, not moving an inch. When one of them ran past a trap wire, her bomb tag that was hidden nearby went off. Yuki chuckled as the ninja disappeared in the could of dust and debris, amused slightly. ‘_This might actually be more fun than I thought…._’ Yuki narrowed her eyes, seeing a figure standing in the billowing dust cloud.

When the dust cleared, Yuki couldn’t believe her eyes. Sasuke stood there, his hand on his katana. She wanted to run to him and hug him. But she couldn’t bring herself to; Sasuke was glaring at her like he didn’t know her. Yuki sighed, she had hid her chakra earlier so that she wouldn’t be detected, making it impossible for Sasuke to tell who she was. 

“What are you doing here?” Sasuke growled lowly.

“I came to finish what I started.” Yuki replied.

“And what might that be?”

“Classified info.”

Sasuke snorted and stepped closer. Yuki stepped back nervously; she couldn’t reveal to Sasuke it was her in this untrustworthy place. She had no choice, she had to run for now. Yuki turned and bolted away, Sasuke tailing right behind her. 

No matter how far she ran, Sasuke kept up with her. Yuki risked a glance back after she reached the old Uchiha residence. Sasuke was no longer in sight. Yuki walked slowly through the abandoned buildings, slightly amazed that they were still standing after all that Konoha had went through. 

She took a step forward and was tackled into a wall. Before she could react, cold steel was pressed against her throat, drawing a thin line of blood. She sniffed lightly, catching Sasuke’s unmistakable scent. He held her against the wall, breathing heavily. She kept her gaze toward the ground, knowing if she looked up, she would be trapped in Sasuke’s genjutsu.

“You annoying pest, state your business or I’ll end you.” Sasuke growled.

Yuki stayed silent. Sasuke growled and pressed his katana a little more into her skin. 

“Talk.”

Yuki turned her head slightly away, getting Sasuke even more riled up. Sasuke growled a little more and forced her to look up. She stared into his deep crimson eyes, nearly breathless. Sasuke gasped slightly and removed her hood while he had her under his power. He nearly stopped breathing.

“Yu-Yuki???” His voice was quiet.

Yuki nodded slightly, unable to speak or look away. Sasuke lowered his katana away from her throat and released her from his powerful gaze but he still held her against the wall.

“Is it really you?”

“Yes sir.” She mumbled lowly.

Sasuke couldn’t believe it; it was too good to be true. In fact, he wasn’t even sure if this WAS real. 

“How do I know its actually you?”

Yuki looked at him puzzled.

“You doubt me?” Yuki whispered.

“I can’t trust anyone. Prove it to me.”

Yuki gently placed her hand on Sasuke’s chest, gazing at Sasuke’s sharingan eyes. He watched her silently, breathing lightly.

“When we were in the academy, we used to fight each other after class all the time and we nearly failed the test because Iruka sensei stopped us one night. We fought against Orochimaru in the exams and stopped the destruction of Konoha. I came after you when you left, only to be caught temporarily by Orochimaru, then I escaped. You found me in a remote mountain village 6 years after we left Konoha and then, I lost my virginity to you.”

She was about to continue but quieted when Sasuke placed his hand on her cheek, stroking it gently.

“That’s enough. I know its you. I didn’t expect that reply. I was hoping for a smart ass comment. You’ve grown soft.”

Yuki smiled lightly.

“Things change Sasuke. For better or for worse.”

Sasuke smirked lightly and leaned closer to her. He brushed his lips against hers gently, still not believing she was actually here. Yuki kissed him with equal fever, making sure he realized this was real. Sasuke pulled her closer, not wanting to let go. Yuki purred with affection, wanting this to last.



> Yuki watched the sky closely as Tsyukiyomi walked up to her.
> 
> “Don’t forget why you’re here. Your lucky that Ammy gave you a second chance in these mortal realms.” The wolf growled.
> 
> ...



“Sasuke….stop. I can’t do this.” Yuki mumbled.

Sasuke looked at her questionably.

“Did I do something wrong?”

“Its not you. I was told to stay away from you and focus on my mission.”

Sasuke sighed.

“You’re here to fulfill your role as the Kami……I should’ve known.”

Yuki smiled nervously.

“I know it sucks Sasuke. But for now, is there a place I can stay for awhile?”

Sasuke motioned her to follow and walked away quickly. Yuki followed him to an old abandon home and looked at him.

“Here?” She asked.

Sasuke nodded.

“Madara doesn’t come here. You’ll be safe. I’ll check on you tonight.”

She watched him leave, regret heavy on her heart. She sighed and walked into the dusty place.

“I probably shouldn’t have done that. I‘m a fool.” She muttered lowly.

She sighed and sat down. She hated being left alone, bad things always happened when she was alone. She was tired and hungry, making her a bit unapproachable at the moment. She brushed it off, not deeming it important at the moment.

“Mission comes first…..bah!” She murmured darkly.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 20, 2009)

Sasuke Luver said:


> ?That?s enough. I know its you. I didn?t expect that reply. I was hoping for a *smart ass comment.* You?ve grown soft.?



 Que intro!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 20, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> Que intro!



 wtf clara


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 20, 2009)

*What? It says 'smartass comment'. That obviously means that it's my time to shine!*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 20, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *What? It says 'smartass comment'. That obviously means that it's my time to shine!*



go for it then. this should be good


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 20, 2009)

*... uh... Dammit!! Now I can't think of anything!!*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 20, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *... uh... Dammit!! Now I can't think of anything!!*



AHA!!!! I win this round then! lol im kidding....OR AM I???


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 20, 2009)

* I tell you who wins this...

Naruto turns into Madara much?*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 20, 2009)

eh, i needed something to get it alittle more interesting


----------



## dongz (Sep 21, 2009)

That was the gayest thing I have ever read. I have been in a queerbus on its way to Faggotville, and it wasn't half as gay as this.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 21, 2009)

dongz said:


> That was the gayest thing I have ever read. I have been in a queerbus on its way to Faggotville, and it wasn't half as gay as this.



hey moron, if ya didn't like it, don't post. There is no rule that says you have to post comments like that. Think twice on pissing me off.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 21, 2009)

Chapter 25: Untitled


*Spoiler*: __ 



Madara sighed and leaned back in his chair, looking out the window. Sasuke watched him quietly, keeping his distance from the elder Uchiha.

?Report Sasuke.? He stated.

?What is there to report? It?s the usual.? Sasuke drawled.

?Don?t play around with me Sasuke. There were explosions earlier. Who caused them??

?I don?t know.? Sasuke bluntly replied.

He wasn?t going to rat out Yuki. It was bad enough that she was even in the village at the moment. Madara turned to face Sasuke.

?I thought you went after the person that caused it.?

?I did not.?

?That?s not what Michi said. She said you ran after them.?

Sasuke shifted slightly. ?I?m going to kill that girl??? Michi walked into the room, yawning slightly. Sasuke glared at her, showing his irritation.

?What?d I do???? Michi asked.

?Michi, you said you saw Sasuke go after the bomber right?? Madara asked.

?Yea. I saw it with my own eyes.?

?You did not! It was just Suigetsu being stupid and bored!?

Madara raised an eyebrow.

?Are YOU sure Sasuke??

?YES I?M SURE!!! IT WAS NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT!!!!?

Sasuke snorted and walked out, muttering under his breath. 

?What was that all about?? Michi asked.

?I don?t know.?

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Sasuke walked down the streets quietly. Villagers stayed out of his way but he could hear them whispering as he walked by. He didn?t care much, he had somewhere he had to be. He walked into the old residence and opened the door. He scanned his eyes around the room, not seeing anyone. He walked down the hall quietly, wondering where the hell Yuki had gone to. 

?Yuki? You here?? He asked.

It was quiet for a while.

?Yes??

He whirled around to face Yuki. She stared at him with calm blue eyes, ignoring his startled expression.

?Where were you?? Sasuke asked, annoyed slightly.

?Taking a shower. Can?t I do that?? Yuki replied smugly.

Sasuke blinked, now realizing it. Her hair was damp and darker than usual but what really annoyed Sasuke was the fact that she was wearing one of his shirts. It was a poor fit for her, the shirt was too baggy on her.

?Wear something else.? Sasuke growled, his face flushing.

?I got nothing else. The rest of my clothes were burned up in that fire at the old village.?

?What about the ones you were wearing? They were fine.?

?I washed them. They were too full of blood.?

Sasuke groaned and looked away. 

?I hope your wearing something under that.? Sasuke muttered.

Yuki grinned, realizing what his problem was.

?Of course I am Sasuke dearest. I have some dignity.? She taunted.

?How did you even know where to find it??

?This place is too clean Sasuke. Barley any dust, so that tells me that this place is being used. Since you brought me here, I figured you were using this place and I decided to dig around a bit.?

Sasuke smacked himself in the head.

?One day, your curiosity will kill you.? He growled. 

He walked past Yuki and into the room he knew Yuki stole from. Yuki watched him as he picked up the pile of junk that she threw on the floor, smirking slightly.

?That?s what father always told me.?

Sasuke turned and glared at her.

?You should?ve listened. Next time you mess with my things like this, I?ll kill you myself.?

?Awww?..your just saying that..?

?That?s no lie. Your dead next time.?

?Your things are my things. Or aren?t we lovers??

Sasuke smirked.

?Don?t add more fuel to the fire Yuki. Your going to get burned.?

Yuki rolled her eyes and plopped down on the plain bed. She watched him curiously, a smirk grazing her lips.

?Same goes for you hawk boy.?

?Yuki, I?ve no idea what your trying to do. But I thought you weren?t suppose to have anytime for me. You have a mission, do you not??

Yuki looked down.

?I don?t think I can do it?.? Yuki mumbled.

Sasuke sighed and went to sit down beside her.

?Why?? He asked.

?I mean, the last time couple of times I met with Madara, I nearly died. I froze up and allowed that bastard to scare me. I can?t do it.?

?Yuki, that?s not a -?

?I didn?t learn all I can from my father! I can?t call myself a fox when I don?t know half of it! I?m lost!?

She buried her face in Sasuke?s shirt, sobbing quietly.

?I can?t face that bastard as a weak little fox?..? She mumbled lowly.

Sasuke rubbed her back soothingly, his eyes showing a tint of emotion.

?Yuki?.I?ll help you against him, but we probably need to seek out Kyuubi for now. Chances are, you?ll need your fox self in this fight.?

Yuki looked up at him surprised.

?You want to seek out father?? She whispered in amazement.

?If we must, we must. These dark times call for drastic measures.?

Yuki smiled and hugged Sasuke. He kissed her head lightly and looked down at her. She couldn?t believe it, Sasuke actually was willing to seek out Kyuubi when no one else dared to.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 22, 2009)

*Well next chapter will be interesting...*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 22, 2009)

it should be....


----------



## IAmGaarasGirl (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow. This story is truly amazing


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 24, 2009)

next chap up when ever i finish it....


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 25, 2009)

without further audo~

Chapter 26: A Mysterious Shadow


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was still raining by nightfall. The rain was so cold that the windows stayed fogged up. Yuki and Sasuke were fast asleep, cuddled up with each other. It seemed so peaceful that nothing could wake the two up.

Yuki groaned lowly and shifted slightly. Usually nothing would get her to slowly wake up. A dull, burning sensation in her arm caused her to sit up quickly. Yuki’s eyes went wide with shock and she quickly walked out of the room and into the kitchen. The burning grew worse as she quickly filled up the sink with ice cold water. She pulled up the shirt sleeve and dipped her arm in the water. She sighed in relief and looked at the old bite marks in her arm.

“I’m such an idiot….I should’ve known that I didn’t get rid of it yet…..” Yuki mumbled.



> _Yuki held up her arm in defense as the fox demon lunged at her. Its fangs buried in her arm, drawing thick lines of blood. It quickly let her go and smirked, blood covering its fangs. Yuki and the demon kept their eyes locked on each other as smoke and ash filled up the room.
> 
> “You despicable little fox child. Even though time has given the Kitsune lineage more power, we still share one thing in common. Poison. Our chakras will poison the victim slowly. You are immune somewhat, but you will suffer delayed effects of the poison.” The beast snarled.
> 
> ...



“Get rid of what?”

Yuki turned slightly to face Sasuke. Sasuke rubbed the back of his neck, still looking more than half asleep. 

“Its nothing Sasuke. Go back to sleep.”

Sasuke’s eyes narrowed.

“What are you doing? Its nearly dawn.”

“Nothing. Go to sleep.”

Sasuke walked up to her and lifted her arm up, studying it quietly.

“What happened? What did you get bit by?” He asked.

“An old aged fox demon.”

“Poisoned?”

“Yea.”

“Then you should be moving around.”

Yuki glared at him.

“Fox chakra isn’t like snake venom Sasuke. And besides, I’m slightly immune to this, its not life threatening.”

Sasuke snorted and released her.

“Back to bed. If its not going to be a problem, then rest up. We have work to do in the morning Yuki.” Sasuke said in a commanding tone.

Yuki glared darkly at him. Nothing could banish her rebellious and wild spirit, not even Sasuke. He could tame her somewhat but her attitude always remained. And besides, what right did Sasuke have to order her around like a soldier? Sasuke eyed her, noticing the scowl on her face.

“Give me one good reason that I should.” Yuki growled.

“Don’t act like that right now. Your in no position to fight with me.”

Yuki growled lowly. Sasuke’s eyes narrowed.

“I could turn you over to Madara for all you know. Don’t get worked up just because I gave you a command to follow. We both need all the rest we can get; it’ll be a long day ahead of us.”

Yuki sighed, he was right. She reluctantly walked past Sasuke and down the hall. Sasuke shook his head and followed.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sasuke stared at the cloudy sky, his face unreadable. He sighed and stared to walk down the streets. It was gloomy for a morning, and the villagers’ faces displayed the same thing. All was quiet so far, that is, until he heard some of the villagers snickering. Sasuke rolled his eyes and turned around to see nothing. He looked around, wondering what the hell was so funny to them. He looked down and stared at the cat that was staring at him smugly. The cat had black fur with tints of red here and there, and it had unmistakably blue eyes. Sasuke glared at the cat.

“I told you to stay put! Go back!” He hissed.

The cat tilted its head and yawned. Sasuke growled lowly and picked up the cat by the nap of its neck. He glared into its eyes.

“Go back. You’re not coming.  I told you its too dangerous Yuki. I have to trust me on this bit.”

_“WTF am I supposed to do while you go do your little scroll hunt?” _

“You wait.”

_“I don’t want to. I wanna come! You get all the fun!”_

“You have no say in this. Besides, you’ll just raise suspicion and get killed. Stay put and don’t mess with your chakra so much, there are sensors here.”

_“Karin I presume? Figures, bitch would rat me out.”_

“Shut up.”

He let her go. Yuki landed awkwardly and glared up and him. Sasuke spat and glared back. Yuki growled lowly and Sasuke stomped his foot by her. Yuki ran away, hissing her displeasure. Sasuke couldn’t help but smile lightly. ‘_She is an odd one all right_.’ Sasuke continued on his way. 

He finally arrived into the Hokage’s library and immediately started to riffle through the scrolls. He had to find that scroll, surely Madara didn’t throw it out? He didn’t know for sure.

“What are you looking for?” A girl’s voice asked.

Startled, Sasuke whirled around and held his blade next to Michi’s neck.

“What the fuck are you doing here!?” Sasuke snarled lowly.

“I should be asking you! This is father’s study! I don’t recall him giving you permission to go through his stuff.!”

“He doesn’t care what I do. So beat it.”

Michi scoffed and walked away. Sasuke snorted and returned to looking for the scroll. He felt something whack him against the back of his head. He turned and picked up a scroll with bright colored string wrapped around it. He looked at it then back and Michi.

“Why are you giving me this?” He asked.

“She has returned, I can see it in your actions.”

“You’re betraying your father by giving me this.”

“I know.”

She looked away.

“Why?” Sasuke asked.

“Yuki has a destiny to fulfill. Besides, Itachi would’ve had done the same thing to protect this village. We have to let the wolf gods do their will for us. After all, they were the ones that brought Yuki into this village. We leave the rest up to you.”

“We?”

She smiled.

“Don’t worry. You and Yuki aren’t the only ones that’ll overthrow father.”

Sasuke watched as the girl disappeared. He looked back at the scroll then put it in his cloak. With the scroll secured, he went on his way, making sure to stay out of sight.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yuki yawned as she gazed down at the surrounding forest. Yuki was laying on the village wall, bored out of her mind. ‘_He takes to long……_’ 

Something in the thick trees caught her eye. Yuki leaned forward, her eyes wide in shock and wonder. A large shadow walked into the darker part of the woods then turned to look at her with bright, crimson eyes. She stared at it for a long time. 

_“What are you?” _She whispered.

She saw thinner shadows sway by the bigger shadow, she assumed it was tails. She counted quietly, not believing it. _‘9? I must be wrong……Surely this isn’t one…..’_

As quickly as it showed up, the shadow turned its head away from her and walked into the darkness. Yuki sniffed lightly, still not believing it. The scent startled her and she stood up.

_“What the hell was that?!”_ She growled to herself.

Against Sasuke’s wishes, Yuki undid her transformation jutsu and was about to jump into the woods. She was grabbed from behind and forced backwards, landing on her butt. She glared up at Sasuke.

“I don’t think so.” He simply stated.

“I saw something!”

“What? A bear?”

“NO! Something bigger!”

“Moose?”

Yuki smacked her head.

“It was nothing like that. The scent was so familiar, I can’t place my finger on it. I don’t remember what it was. But I know it somehow.”

Sasuke looked at her quizzically 

“I’ve no idea what your talking about right now.”

Yuki made a face. Sasuke brushed it off, for now at least.

“Anyways, I got the scroll, now lets go.” Sasuke growled.

“Go where.”

“Quiet and follow.”

Yuki rolled her eyes and jumped down with Sasuke. Both of them disappearing into the woods. Crimson eyes watched them from the darkness. The creatures snorted and disappeared back into the shadows, slowly tailing after the two ninja.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 28, 2009)

*Fox!!! FOXY!! I have to hug the fox. When will you learn this?! Whenever a new fox comes out, I have to freakin hug it!! Come here foxy! Come here! Lemme give you a hug!!*


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 28, 2009)

Creepy MF. Anyways good chapter, they're getting longer and you make less mistakes than usual.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 28, 2009)

thank you here's the next one......you'll love it clara...

Chapter 27: Yuki?s Family


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke walked silently on an old trail as Yuki acted childishly by running in and out of the underbrush. He smirked slightly, wondering what got Yuki so playful. 

?Hey. What?s got you so giddy all of a sudden?? Sasuke chuckled slightly.

Yuki gave him a toothy grin.

?Nothing~?

Sasuke shook his head,  and continued down the pathway.

?Are we heading the right way?? Sasuke asked.

Yuki looked down from a tree branch at him. 

?Yea. Just a little further and we?ll be there.?

?You sure??

?Positive. Never been more sure in my life.?

Sasuke chuckled.

?Oh really??

Yuki glared at him.

?Stop question me. I know what I?m do-?

She stopped mid sentence and sniffed the air. Sasuke knew immediately something was up. He watched her closely, looking for any sign of trouble. The only thing that could be heard was the chirps of birds and Yuki?s low intake of air as she continued to gather a scent. Sasuke could now hear what the problem was; he heard low snaps of twigs in the under brush and something breathing heavily.  Then, their wait was over. 

A large form bursted out from the underbrush and swiped at Yuki just as she was turning around. Caught off guard, Yuki took the blow full force and was sent crashing to the ground. Sasuke whipped out his katana and activated his sharingan just as the beast turned to face him. Sasuke was breathless as blood chilling, crimson eyes met his. This beast was exactly like Yuki: a Kitsune fox demon.

The beast was larger than Yuki. But there was a major difference between the two. This one?s fur was pitch black and obviously a male. Powerful muscles rippled underneath its fur as it stepped forward, toward Sasuke. 9 tails agitatedly swished behind it as it revealed rows of razor sharp fangs. Sasuke gulped. Somehow, this beast had him spellbound. He couldn?t move, couldn?t think, he was a sitting duck.

A loud snarl rang out as a smaller fox launched itself on the male?s back. Sasuke was released from the spell when the male broke eye contact with him. The male grabbed the little fox with its fangs and pulled it from its back. The smaller one?s claws ripped through flesh as the male?s fangs dug into the smaller one?s side. Blood spattered on the ground as the male pulled the little fox free and tossed it off to the side.

?Yuki!?? Sasuke yelled in horror.

Yuki shook her head and shakily stood up. Blood blended in with her red colored fur, making it difficult for Sasuke to assess the damage. Yuki and the male circled each other, sizing up each other?s throats. Sasuke watched the demons in amazement and in fear. There was a major disadvantage here; the male was bigger and more powerful than young Yuki. It told Sasuke two things: One, The male had to be older and more experienced than Yuki. Two, Yuki was no where near able to win this fight. Sasuke smirked, that?s where he came in; he would make up for Yuki?s disadvantage.

The male snarled and charged. Yuki met with him, both rearing up on their hind legs and biting at the exposed shoulders. With his sharingan, Sasuke could see their hidden fight with their chakras. Chakra filled their claws and fangs and at each contact with each other?s flesh, chakra was expelled into the other?s body. To Sasuke, it was a poison battle and the male was winning. 

Yuki was beginning to show signs of fatigue, her movements so sluggish that she could barely dodge a blow. Sasuke knew the male?s chakra was beginning to take its toll on her. The male growled and swung at Yuki, sending her sprawling to the ground. Yuki let out a pitiful yelp when the male placed its paw on her throat, his claws digging into the soft flesh. He growled lowly, a spiteful gleam in his eyes. Sasuke growled and ran toward the two.

?NO! DON?T COME OVER HERE!!? Yuki practically screamed at him.

Sasuke stopped, hearing extreme anguish in her voice. He was confused, why wouldn?t Yuki accept his help? 

?Are you crazy!? Its killing you!!!!? Sasuke shouted.

?THE SCROLL SASUKE! GO DOWN THE PATH AND START THE JUTSU! I?LL BE THERE AS SOON AS I CAN!!?

?No!?

Yuki glared at him, a glare that froze his blood.

?DO IT NOW!!?

Yuki snarled and kicked the male when it applied pressure on her throat. Sasuke bit his lip. He didn?t want to abandon her but he didn?t want to see her look at him that way again. He turned and ran down the old path. The male growled and released Yuki and started after Sasuke. Yuki snarled and jumped to her feet. She lunged at him, clamping her jaws around his back leg. The male snarled and slashed at Yuki?s face. Yuki yelped and shook her head vigorously. Blood drenched her face but she stubbornly tore after the male. She wasn?t going to allow him to get whatever he was after.

Sasuke finished the final markings for the jutsu and looked at his work. He double checked everything, making sure everything was correct. When he was content, the male fox demon bursted out in front of him, Yuki desperately clutching its throat in a vain attempt to stop it. The male clawed at Yuki until it got a hold of her. It threw Yuki down in front of it and clamped its jaws around her throat. Slowly but surely choking the life out of her. Sasuke bit his lip and caught Yuki?s gaze.

?The jutsu??.? Yuki gasped.

Sasuke didn?t understand what she wanted. 

?Just activate it! Hurry!? Yuki shouted.

Sasuke bit his finger till it bled and wove the needed hand signs. Then, he slammed his hand down on the ground.

?Forbidden Jutsu! Teleportation!? Sasuke yelled.

In a matter of seconds, their surroundings faded into darkness. Sasuke ran at the male as it looked around dazed. But before he could do anything, something else smacked the male off Yuki, sending it flying until it struck something metal. Sasuke and Yuki stared at the looming shadow that towered over them.

?Father?? Yuki whispered.

Indeed, Kyuubi no Kitsune came forth from the darkness. Sasuke kept quiet as the great biju knelt down a sniffed Yuki?s blood drenched head. His throat rumbled slightly as he gently licked Yuki?s wounds. The black male jumped to its feet and lunged at Yuki again, only to be swatted away by Kyuubi.

?Enough Naoki!? Kyuubi ordered.

?Why!? It hung out with humans! It should be killed! It?s a worthless half breed!? The black fox hissed.

?She?s your sister damn it! You ever lay a hand on her again, you?ll wish you were never born!?

Yuki and Sasuke looked at Kyuubi, stunned.

?Brother? I have a brother??

Kyuubi nuzzled Yuki.

?You never had a chance to meet him before. Time was against us then.?

Sasuke glared at Naoki.

?What kind of sick guy attacks their own relative?? Sasuke growled in disgust.

Naoki ignored Sasuke and continued to glare at Yuki.

?Go back to the bitch that whelped you.? Naoki snarled lowly.

?She?s dead!? Yuki snapped back.

?Go join her!?

Kyuubi growled lowly, silencing the two. Sasuke stayed where he was, feeling left out of the conversation. 

?Why are you guys here anyways?? Kyuubi asked.

?We came to see you; me and Yuki that is.? Sasuke replied. ?That thing came along for the ride when he attacked us.? He added, glaring at Naoki.

?You attacked them?? Kyuubi?s voice rose.

?She reeks like him! I couldn?t tell the difference! And besides, its their fault the nations are going crazy! I decided to put an end to it before the clan gets affected by this none-sense!?

?Silence! Not another word from you!?

Naoki clamped his mouth shut and turned away. 

?Now what did you need?? Kyuubi asked.

?We need your help.? Sasuke and Yuki said at the same time.

Kyuubi raised an eyebrow.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 30, 2009)

[Sasuke you hypothetical........that was funny.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 30, 2009)

hypothetical??????? do you mean hypocritical? i don't know...explain please?


----------



## IAmGaarasGirl (Oct 2, 2009)

I love the Sasuke x Yuuki pairing  Its sweet but very dignified as well.
Yay! Kyuubi!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 2, 2009)

*



			...he was a sitting duck.
		
Click to expand...

Duck butt!
 Now why would I like that chapter SL? Oh? Kyuubi?  Kyuubi! My long lost pillow!  Come're you!*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 2, 2009)

i told ya so......lol next chap will be up tonight


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 2, 2009)

Chapter 28: Untitled


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kyuubi snorted and shook his head. Yuki let out a gasp as claws wrapped around  her middle and pulled her backwards. Before she could protest, Kyuubi started to lick her wounds. Sasuke held back a chuckle as Yuki growled in embarrassment. Sasuke watched with interest, his sharingan is activated. He watched as Kyuubi used his chakra to clean and heal the wounds and slowly remove Naoki?s poison. ?_Interesting?.they can heal as well as kill?._?

?You need my help for what, exactly?? Kyuubi growled lowly.

?Is there anything you haven?t taught Yuki? We need to take down Madara and Yuki feels she didn?t learn enough from you.? Sasuke replied.

Kyuubi snorted, ruffling Yuki?s fur. 

?Madara? Well, good luck there either way. But I taught Yuki everything she should know. The rest comes with age and time.?

Yuki bolted upright, smacking her head against his chin.

?AGE AND TIME!? I HAVE TO KNOW NOW!!?

?It?ll come-?

?I CAN?T AFFORD TO WAIT!?

?Yuki-?

?TIME IS RUNNING OUT! I HAVE TO-?

Kyuubi wrapped his paw around Yuki?s muzzle, silencing her. Yuki muffled protests and what Sasuke knew as foul language. 

?Enough. You need to clam down first of all. Relax and breath calmly.?

Sasuke leaned forward with interest. Whatever Kyuubi was doing intrigued him as Yuki started to relax her body. Kyuubi kept mumbling something lowly as Yuki?s eyes drooped and she slowly laid on the floor. In a minute, Sasuke could hear a faint snore come from Yuki?s muzzle. Kyuubi released her muzzle and sat up.

?What?d you do?? Sasuke asked, curious as Kyuubi turned his attention to him.

?Its something to help her realize what I?m talking about. Only when she is at piece of mind will she know what potential she has at her beck and call. To help her, I put her to sleep so that she can review her fond memories and realize what she needs.?

Sasuke looked at him quizzically as he sat laid down beside Sasuke. Kyuubi smiled fondly as he gazed at Yuki.

?She reminds me so much of her mother??? Kyuubi murmured.

Sasuke raised an eyebrow. 

?Her mother??

?Yes?gods I loved that women.?

?How? You?re a demon fox and she was human. How did that even come about?? Sasuke asked, really trying to tick off Kyuubi.

Sasuke noticed a far off look in Kyuubi?s eyes and looked down, feeling slightly ashamed of himself.

?It was 20 years ago if I remember correctly?.? Kyuubi murmured lowly.

Sasuke turned to gaze at Kyuubi.

?What?? Sasuke asked.

?I was traveling around in the country side. Back then, I was suspicious of humans. I would take the form of one just to see if they dared threatened my clan. No one would notice it was me. One day, I wandered into a small village, I don?t remember the name. That village was one that dedicated themselves to the service of the wolf gods. I would always glare at the shrine when I passed by. But one day, I stopped in my tracks.?

Kyuubi snorted, a weak smile grazing his terrible muzzle. Sasuke stayed silent.

?She was a beautiful women. I couldn?t help but look. I normally wouldn?t be attracted to humans but she??she was different. She noticed me and introduced herself to me. Her name was Ryuu which oddly meant dragon in the Kitsune language. Of course out of respect, I told her mine. And from then on, we dated for awhile.

I couldn?t lie to her of what I was. So one the first night we been together, I told her. Ryuu was a good hearted human, she didn?t care what I was. But we promised that no one else was to know. Her village was one that also hunted down demons and half-breeds so it was vital that the information was not given out. We married shortly after she got pregnant with Yuki and so we had a some what happy life when Yuki was born.?

Sasuke smirked, he finally was going to hear about Yuki?s past. Well, somewhat.

?We were shocked when we discovered that Yuki inherited some fox in her. She was developing at a fast rate. She could crawl and manipulate her chakra somewhat by the time she was 4 or 5 months old. And that resulted her being able to shift back and forth from fox to human at any given time. But that was the least of our problems.?

?How so??

?Elders that were in charge of the village somehow found out about what me and Yuki really were. And so, when Yuki was 7 months old and I was out of the village, they confronted Ryuu. I don?t know how it went down, but by the time that I showed up, she was dead. Yuki was to be next but I put a stop to it, and ended that village?s existence.?

Sasuke shuttered, knowing Kyuubi, he got a good idea how the fox got his revenge. 

?This whole thing surprises me though???

?How?? Sasuke asked.

?Half-breeds normally don?t live past 10. I?m amazed she survived this long??

Sasuke smirked and chuckled.

?She had a little help. And besides, this one is a fighter.?

?I?ve realized that when she dared to interrupt me.?

?No. She?s been in too much death situations. She made me believe she been killed at least two, three times already.?

Yuki sneezed loudly and shook her head. Sasuke and Kyuubi watched as she stretched then glared at them.

?I want to go back.? She growled.

Sasuke and Kyuubi grinned.

?You ready?? Sasuke asked.

Yuki raised an eyebrow.

?You kidding? I?ve been waiting for this since I knew about it.?

Sasuke stood up as Yuki shifted back to human. She hugged Kyuubi?s leg and shot a glare at Naoki, who watched them with murderous eyes. Naoki hissed lowly and turned away.

?Be careful. And Sasuke, can you spare a moment??

Sasuke sighed.

?Sure.? 

He walked up to Kyuubi as Yuki walked away, knowing she wasn?t to be listening to this conversation.

?What?? Sasuke asked.

?I have a feeling about you and Yuki. You take good care of her understand me??

?I understand.?

?Good, cause if anything happens, I know who to kill when I get out of here.?

Sasuke smirked and started to walk away.

?I?m not expecting to see any grandchildren soon am I?? Kyuubi called after him.

Sasuke?s and Yuki?s faces turned crimson.

?FATHER!? Yuki yelled.

?No sir.? Sasuke replied.

Kyuubi smiled as both of them disappeared.

?Lets see how long that lasts Uchiha?..? Kyuubi muttered.

Naoki hissed his displeasure.

?Oh shut up already!? Kyuubi snapped.

Naoki growled and disappeared also. Kyuubi sighed. Alone again, he was never going to catch a break.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 3, 2009)

Cute, any idea when the next chap's gonna be out?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 3, 2009)

tomorrow or monday. i haven't decided


----------



## Sasukekillsitachi (Oct 3, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Very nice indeed.



Very interesting for a fanfic I got to say...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 4, 2009)

*Lol. Naoki doesn't get a break. Ever.

I gots an Itachi ring! *party**


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 4, 2009)

cosplay ring?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2009)

*Hellz yeah!! I'm about to get his cloak too.
Some guy was too fat for the one he ordered so I'm buying it. Unfortunatly... my friend beat me to the headband. She's going after the cloak too. But we're compromising and we're splitting the cost so we'll share the cloak. But it'll stay at my house cause her mom hates anime and all.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 5, 2009)

aww..........i wanna get a cosplay costume.......


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2009)

*Same here. But I can't match his sexiness. It's impossible.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 7, 2009)

lolz

Chapter 29: Allies


*Spoiler*: __ 



?Hey, you alright?? Sasuke asked as Yuki sat down to take a break.

She looked up ay him, smiling slightly.

?Yea, just tired.?

?Let me guess, your little healing is too blame??

?Yes idiot. Your supposed to rest after a healing, NOT run around.?

Sasuke smirked.

?You?ll rest when we get back.?

Yuki groaned and fell backwards. She gazed at the sky; it was near dusk. Sasuke sighed, knowing he shouldn?t push his luck with her. 

?I?ll carry you then. You can sleep on the way back.?  Sasuke muttered.

Yuki raised an eyebrow; Sasuke wasn?t one for showing some sort of compassion toward other people. It made her think about what he had in mind.

?What? s the catch.? She asked, suspicion in her voice.

?No catch.?

?Bull. Now what do you want??

Sasuke rolled his eyes.

?Climb on my back.?

?No.?

?Yuki.? He warned.

?No.?

He turned to glare at her, his sharingan blazing in his eyes. Yuki gulped, sensing his displeasure. She reluctantly climbed on to his back. Sasuke grunted lowly and proceeded to head down the trail. Yuki rested her head against his shoulder, her breath warming his shirt. Sasuke didn?t mind, at least she was quiet. 

The trip was slow going but Sasuke kept a decent pace that was at least bearable. Yuki was in such a deep sleep that not even the now falling rain woke her. Sasuke stopped when he reached the end of the forest, glaring at the looming village gate. To his surprise, more guards than usual were at the gate, apparently waiting for someone. He growled in annoyance and turned his head slightly.

?Yuki?..? He growled.

She was silent.

?YUKI!? He hissed.

Yuki opened her eyes slightly and groaned.

?What?? She rasped.

?I think we?ve been found out.?

?Wa?? 

?I mean, I think they know someone doesn?t belong in the village.?

?Go around then.? Yuki replied.

Sasuke shook his head as Yuki rubbed her head against his neck and went back to sleep. Sasuke waited silently till it grew darker. When he was sure it was safe enough, he walked cautiously into the village and back to his little hideout. He nudged the door open with his foot and walked in, slamming the door behind him. He walked into his room; wondering on how he was going to get Yuki off him without waking her.

?I can walk???.? Yuki murmured lowly.

?Your up already?? 

Yuki nodded sleepily. 

?Your not one to be quiet?.?

?I should say the same for you.?

Sasuke slowly released his grip on her. Yuki gripped his shoulders as she slowly found her footing then released her grip. 

?Thanks.? Yuki mumbled.

?Yuki. What?s going to be your plan?? Sasuke asked. 

Yuki yawned and sat down on the bed.

?I have to free Naruto and them. I just can?t leave them there while we have fun?..The only way is to sneak in there and free ?em without getting caught.?

Sasuke smirked and sat next to her.

?I?ll let you in there sometime tomorrow. Only when its safe though.?

?Pfft! You and keeping me safe. Bah, I hate it. Why do you always do that?? She growled.

Sasuke wrapped his arm around her waist and encouraged her slightly to lay down with him. He kissed her forehead gently.

?Because???? he mumbled in her ear.

?Because why.? She demanded, not giving in to his obvious desire.

Sasuke growled in annoyance, not appreciating her delay.

?You want the truth?? He growled.

?That would be nice.?

?Truth is: you?re the only girl I have in mind for the future. You?re the one I want. If It means that I have to watch over you, so be it.?

Yuki grinned. _?Got ya. I?ve been wondering when you would drop your guard.?_

?That?s all I wanted to hear Sasuke?.? She purred.

Sasuke smirked; now he could get down to business after such a long delay.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Rain poured down in heavy sheets as Sasuke walked down the streets; Yuki staying by his side. Both had a strong air around them, one that signified a strong sense of purpose. They were silent, only focusing on their mission.

Sasuke was nervous. Not only did he fear the outcome, he feared the worst of it all. What if they failed? What if he was killed? What about her? What would happen if they succeeded? What if Madara already knew and it was too late? He shook his head. He didn?t like these thoughts. It flooded his mind; drowning out more important thoughts at the moment. He turned to look at Yuki, no expression on her face. He wondered what exactly was on her mind at the moment. Did she have these thoughts also? Sasuke found himself wondering. 

Michi and a couple of guards stopped in front of them. Sasuke glared while Yuki tugged her hood down more to cover her face.

?Nice job Sasuke. You found the intruder.? Michi growled.

Sasuke understood right away. Michi had other plans for them. Yuki snorted, amused by this sudden change of plans.

?Yea, I did.? Sasuke smugly replied.

Michi tossed Sasuke cuffs. 

?Cuff ?em then.?

Yuki growled her displeasure as Sasuke cuffed her. She fiddled with the metal a tiny bit, noticing Sasuke kept it loose. Afterwards, Sasuke escorted Yuki behind Michi. Yuki found herself in a dark building. She shifted uncomfortably, not liking the place. Sasuke reassured her with a calm gaze as the group continued on. Then, they found themselves in the prison cells that held familiar Konoha ninja.

Michi turned and left, trusting that Sasuke could take care of the rest. Sasuke undid the cuffs and Yuki took off her hood, the ninja gasping in shock. Naruto, Sakura, and Sai where on of many to stare and then glare at Sasuke, thinking the worst.

?Nice going Sasuke! You have to turn in her too!? I thought you said she was dead!?? Naruto snarled.

Yuki walked up and poked him in the chest.

?Easy there. Sasuke thought the same thing.? She growled.

Sasuke sat back and watched as Yuki proceeded to pick the lock. 

?Why are you helping us?? Kakashi asked, suspicious.

?We have a deal that I think none of you will turn down.? Sasuke replied.

Everyone looked at him. Even Naruto was curious on Sasuke?s idea of a deal.

?What kind of deal.? Naruto growled.

Yuki grinned as the door lock clicked.

?Don?t worry. Its not like we?re asking you to kill yourselves.?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 7, 2009)

Wait....Whaaaat? Nice twist there.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2009)

*Attitude, more attitude, twist and holy crapness.
Very nice chapter.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 8, 2009)

thank you all.....english class can help after all.........lolz


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 16, 2009)

Chapter 30: Enemy Intel **WARNING! CONTAINS MANGA SPOILERS FROM 467!**

*Spoiler*: __ 



The cell doors swung open slowly. Yuki jumped back and stood next to Sasuke. One by one, their familiar comrades of old stepped out into the hallway. Naruto was already making it a habit of glaring at Sasuke, which Sasuke gave no sign of paying attention.

?Now what?s this deal you were talking of?? Naruto growled.

?I?ll get to that in a minute.? Sasuke replied.

?WHAT!? DON?T YOU DARE FUCK AROUND WITH US!?

Yuki growled lowly until Naruto took the hint. Sasuke sighed and shook his head.

?The deal won?t be made until you know what we?re up against.?

?_We?re_? Who says we?ll agree to it anyways?? Shikamaru replied.

?Just hear me out. You want Madara gone don?t you?? Sasuke snapped.

Silence from them answered Sasuke. 

?Just tell them Sasuke.? Yuki murmured.

Sasuke smirked at her then turned back to the others, a more serious look in his face.

?Madara plans to finish sealing the tailed beasts as of tomorrow night.?

?We know that!? Naruto snapped.

Yuki sighed and punched Naruto in the gut, silencing the loud mouth temporarily. Naruto gasped and dropped to his knees, cursing lowly.

?You didn?t let me finish. This is the start of his plan to take over the world as we know it. He calls it the Moon?s Eye plan.?

?The Moon?s Eye?? Naruto whispered.

Sasuke nodded and glanced at Yuki, noticing that her eyes lowered toward the floor.

?What does this plan actually involve?? Kakashi asked.

?I don?t know. He hasn?t filled me in on it.?

?Why??

?Because I don?t stick around to listen. I?ve been making sure Yuki wasn?t found out.?

Yuki sniffed slightly and leaned against Sasuke. Naruto raised an eyebrow, a scowl on his face. Sasuke sighed.

?So if your willing to do something about it, you?ll help me and Yuki. And that comes to the matter of my deal.? Sasuke growled.

?What is it.? Naruto growled.

?My terms are that once we get rid of Madara, all of Konoha WILL leave me and Yuki alone. That means no hunting us down, no arresting us, and no attempts to make us come to Konoha. We will be free to do as we please.?

?And if we refuse??

Sasuke smirked and flipped out his katana, bringing the steel blade by Naruto?s neck.

?Lets not get to that point shall we? All I will say is that me and Yuki won?t show any mercy if the deal is broken.?

Sasuke sheathed his blade and watched as the ninja conversed quietly with each other.

?We?ll accept, for now.? Kakashi replied.

Sasuke smirked.

?Glad to hear it.? 

Yuki growled lowly, keeping her gaze on the door.

?Someone?s coming.? She hissed.

Sasuke gritted his teeth, now hearing  footsteps.

?Everyone out! Get out of the village now!? Sasuke yelled.

All at once, the group made their escape through a window. Sasuke and Yuki waited until the ninja had left. The door was kicked in as guards and Madara ran into the room. Madara stared at Yuki and Sasuke. No one moved, no one said anything. 

?I don?t believe this?..she?s alive?.? Madara whispered.

Sasuke?s eyes widened and he shoved Yuki toward the window.

?RUN NOW!? Sasuke yelled.

Yuki didn?t need to be told twice. She jumped out the window. The night air whipped around her cloak as she landed on the damp earth. It was storming out, making it good cover to run away. Sasuke soon joined  her, wincing when he landed. Yuki looked at him, noticing him clutching his shoulder. Despite the dampness in the air, she could smell the faint coppery scent of blood.

?Sasuke, are you okay?? She asked.

Sasuke shot her a glare.

?I told you to run. Not wait.? He snarled.

?Sasuke, I-?

Sasuke looked up and swore. He grabbed her hand and started to run, taking her with him. Yuki looked back to see Madara and his goon squad behind them.

?Don?t look back!? Sasuke yelled.

Yuki bit her lip. It was hard to keep up with him, but she managed somehow. Sasuke stopped in a dark alley; both of  them stayed quiet as the guards ran past. When Sasuke was sure that they were safe for now, he turned to Yuki.

?Now listen to what I have to say. Understand?? He growled lowly.

?Yes.? Yuki quietly replied.

?Your going to go with Naruto and them, no complaints. They?re hiding in the woods no doubt. But you will go there and wait for my return.?

?No! Your coming now! Your hurt!?

?Yuki, no complaining. If I don?t hold them back long enough, they?ll find you and then we can kiss the plan goodbye. We can?t risk that right now, you have to go now.?

?But-?

?I?ll met you there, I promise. Now go.?

Unwillingly, Yuki bolted off. She kept to the shadows as she ran out of the village also making sure that she didn?t leave a trail. Soon she came across Naruto?s group. Naruto gazed at her in a confused matter.

?Where?s Sasuke?? Naruto asked.

?He stayed back to make sure we got away.? Yuki mumbled.

?He had a heart after all?..?

?Oh shut up!?

Yuki snorted and sat down next to a tree, glaring at the shadows. Nothing was going to be easy now and they all knew it. War was going to be the outcome.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 16, 2009)

* Oh lala! Someone likes the manga...
That's great. Really. Yuki is going to go nuts again isn't she? Yes! Violence solves everything!*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 16, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> * Oh lala! Someone likes the manga...
> That's great. Really. Yuki is going to go nuts again isn't she? Yes! Violence solves everything!*



well, someone is excited


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 17, 2009)

*Who wouldn't? Violence makes everything better!
PG? You son of a-!*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 20, 2009)

Chapter 31: Plans for war


*Spoiler*: __ 



The group waited out the storm in one of Yamato’s makeshift bases. All but Yuki were sitting around the small fire, quietly conversing among themselves. Yuki stayed by the door, not keeping watch for enemies, but for Sasuke. 

“You’ll catch a cold.” Naruto said as he walked up to her.

“I don’t care.” Yuki growled, not looking away.

“You’re not in a pleasant mood, are you?”

“When am I ever?” She snapped.

Naruto scowled. Sakura looked their way and swore slightly, noticing that Yuki was growing tense. Sakura walked up to Naruto and whacked him upside the head.

“SAKURA-CHAN! WHAT WAS THAT FOR!?” Naruto yelled.

“Look what your doing! You’re agitating her!”

“Am not!”

Yuki’s fingers dug into the wooden floor. True, she was irritated by these people. She couldn’t understand why Sasuke had sent her to them while he played ‘hero’ and kept Madara at bay. ‘_They’re worthless and he knows it._’ Yuki thought darkly.

She looked up when she heard something rustle in the darkness. She waited quietly as the two ninja behind her continued to argue. She sniffed the air, only to have the rain overpower her sense of smell. She waited until she could hear more rustling and then, she ran into the underbrush. Naruto and Sakura stared in shock.

“Nice job, you made her run off!” Sakura yelled.

“No, its your fault!” Naruto yelled back.

Yuki rolled her eyes and continued to creep about in the underbrush until she came across a figure walking towards the camp. She watched it stagger about, trying to walk in a straight line. She had enough; she leaped at the figure. The person whirled around and Yuki stopped just as a cold, steel blade stopped just inches from her throat. She could hear the person panting loudly, as if it took a lot of energy to hold up the sword.

“You idiot. I could’ve killed you.” An all too familiar voice growled.

“Same here.” 

Sasuke sheathed his blade, still breathing heavily. 

“The others.” He growled.

“At a camp not far away.”

Sasuke sighed and staggered forward, only to stumble slightly. Yuki caught him just in time and helped him walk to the camp. Sasuke grunted his thanks and focused the little energy he had left on walking. When they got to the camp, Sakura immediately attended to Sasuke. Yuki sat by Sasuke as everyone else watched quietly.

“Madara must’ve really hated you.” Yuki mused.

Sasuke shot her a glare.

“This is nothing.”

“Nothing? You’re to weak to walk. You call that nothing?”

Sasuke snorted.

“He has declared war on the other nations….” Sasuke mumbled.

“Is he nuts? He’ll be wiped out.” Naruto growled.

“He has the power of the Biju that has been sealed so far. He’s prepared, even for us.”

“What’s the point of this then? We’re doomed to fail.” Sai muttered.

Yuki and Naruto shot him a death glare. Sasuke shook his head.

“You fail to understand. We have some of the most powerful ninja here. If we fail, we fail. But it doesn’t hurt to try.”

“You sound sure of yourself.” 

Sasuke smirked and patted Yuki’s head playfully.

“We have the wolf gods’ chosen warrior. We have at least a little more than a slime chance of taking down Madara.”

Yuki growled lowly.

“Your forgetting this is my last chance to do it Sasuke. If I die, there will be no more chances. This is it, time to play for keeps.”

“I know that.”

Shikamaru cleared his throat.

“Now that everyone is here, it’s time we discussed battle plans. Now everyone, pay attention. We’ll split up into two forces: The Diversion and The Main Assault. The ones that are the diversion are to rile up the old man’s forces and force them to split up or cause a mass amount of confusion. They would have until dawn to do this. Next, the ones for the Main Assault, the job is to finish off what’s left. Understood?”

Yuki made a face.

“One question smart ass; How are we supposed to know who is on what force? Everyone has their own specialty and uses.” Yuki growled.

Sasuke smirked. ‘_There it is a again. Always wants to be the one in charge…_’

“I was getting to that Yuki. Now shut up so I can finish this.”

Yuki growled and bolted up. Sasuke, just in time, grabbed her by the back of her shirt and pulled her back. 

“Easy Yuki.” Sasuke said in an audible warning.

Yuki kicked Sasuke’s leg in displeasure and scowled at anyone who dared to make eye contact. Sasuke snorted.

“Continue Shikamaru.” Sasuke said.

“I already picked out who goes where based on their skills. All that’s left is you and miss growly pants.”

Yuki hissed a warning and quieted when Sasuke glared at her.

“We actually have a choice?”

“Not really. Sasuke, your going to be on the main assault while Yuki will be on both.”

“BOTH!?” Yuki yelled as she sat upright.

“While you were away, I did some research on your background.”

Yuki snarled, baring her sharp teeth in the most un-human like manner.

“WHAT GAVE YOU THE RIGHT TO DO THAT!?”

“It was for information purposes on how we could deal with you if you ever threatened the village. But, as I was saying, fox demons always favor taking another form than their own, am I right?”

Yuki stayed mute, showing what she thought of all this. Sasuke nudged her lightly.

“Answer him Yuki.”

“Yes.” She growled lowly.

“Then that’s how it fits in here. Yuki can be a scout until dawn and then return just in time to join the main assault.”

Sasuke shifted, already not comfortable with the idea. Yuki on the other hand, fumed silently, wanting to just get an opportunity to punch Shikamaru’s face in. 

“I don’t like the idea.” Sasuke growled.

“I know you wouldn’t but it’s a must. She can do this a lot better than anyone else.”

“My team could do it. I don’t want Yuki out there before me. Madara is waiting for an opportunity like that, your basically giving him what he wants.” Sasuke growled dangerously.

“I thought the Biju were his targets and that he wanted Yuki dead.”

“Not anymore. She has something he wants.”

Stunned, Yuki turned to look at Sasuke.

“What do I have that dinosaur wants?” She asked.

“Power. Yuki, children inherit something from each parent. Not only did you inherit the fox bloodline, you inherited a small fraction of some power that was stored inside your father. Kyuubi’s true source of strength was from the former 10-tailed demon.”

It grew silent.

“10? I thought only 9 existed! How on earth do you know this!? Were you hiding information!?” Naruto yelled.

“Madara’s a cocky bastard. He brags about everything. He told me because he thought I was going to die when we fought it out.”

“Why now!? Why didn’t he realize it when he tried to kill me the last couple of times!?” Yuki cried out.

Sasuke looked at Yuki, realizing she was shaking. Out of fear or anger, he wasn’t sure. 

“I don’t know-”

“You don’t know!? I thought you knew what that bastard thinks!?” Yuki’s voice rose.

Sasuke bit his lip, he knew reasoning now would be worthless, she got herself too worked up.

“You know what? Screw this and all of you, I’m done with human affairs.” Yuki snapped and started to walk out.

Sasuke stood up and grabbed her arm, gently but firmly. Yuki quickly whirled around and to everyone’s surprise, she slapped him across the face. Stunned, Sasuke let go and just stared. Yuki’s eyes flickered away, showing some sign of regret for what she just did. 

“Did you just hit me?” Sasuke asked, not believing it.

Yuki gritted her teeth and walked out. Naruto whistled slightly.

“WOW. Does she do that all the time?” Naruto asked, slightly amused.

Sasuke turned and glared at Naruto.

“Shut the hell up Naruto.” Sasuke snapped.

He walked past Naruto and went outside. Sasuke looked around, realizing it had stopped raining and the clear night sky was full of bright stars. He knew where Yuki went, and soon, he followed the exact path. He came across a clearing and sitting on a rock was Yuki, who kept her gaze on the sky.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 20, 2009)

*Drama much?

Never mess with a fox... it will bite you... and it will bite you hard. I know from experience...

Gezz... you feed a fox some food and it bites your ass... (not literally)... what kind of thanks is that?*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 20, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *Drama much?
> 
> Never mess with a fox... it will bite you... and it will bite you hard. I know from experience...
> 
> Gezz... you feed a fox some food and it bites your ass... (not literally)... what kind of thanks is that?*



you'll see where im going with this........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 21, 2009)

*I will wait and see...*


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wha the....? Are my eyes deceiving me or does MF actually have pos rep now?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 22, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Wha the....? Are my eyes deceiving me or does MF actually have pos rep now?



 yes. i just noticed.....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 22, 2009)

*I was forced to convert... 

But... I've gotten used to it.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 22, 2009)

what? they forced you to convert? why?????


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 22, 2009)

*I asked to change it... but the admins and mods kind of bombarded me with reps. But... oh well.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 23, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *I asked to change it... but the admins and mods kind of bombarded me with reps. But... oh well.*



what the hell for..........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 23, 2009)

*IDk. My bff Jill?
*shrug**


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 23, 2009)

well, the next chap will take some time to post. yea, it'll be that long of a chap, i plan to go all out. so, heres just a tiny teaser as what is to come.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke gripped his sword tightly as he stared on. A ring of fire was in front of him, not the usual red flames or even the black flames of Amaterasu, but instead, the fire was a blue color. And in the center of the blaze was Yuki and beast. He could see she was froze still, just staring up at the beast's great blue eyes. He tried to get in there but the mysterious flames rose high into the sky, as if it knew what he was thinking. All he could do was watch. 

Yuki couldn't look away from the towering creature. Something about this whole thing was wrong. It wasn't natural. This beast seemed to have total control over her. She fought back a continuing surge of old memories and forgotten emotions, not understaing what this beast was doing to her. All she could do was stare into the creature's great blue eyes and hope she wasn't to die.............


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 23, 2009)

*Well that was an interesting little teaser.*


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 24, 2009)

Interesting.....I wonder if that's the Juubi?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 24, 2009)

May be, maybe not. who knows? oh yea, i do


----------



## mariah uchiha (Oct 27, 2009)

cool i cant wait to read  it


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 27, 2009)

at last!!!! here it is!!!

Chapter 32: The Dragon


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke wasted no time and briskly walked up to her. For some reason, she didn?t turn around right away. 

?Mind explaining your outburst? That was really uncalled for.? Sasuke growled.

Yuki turned to look at him, a scowl on her face.

?Oh, it?s you.? She growled.

Sasuke glared at her, already annoyed by her behavior.

?Of course it?s me! Who else knows how to track you!? Now do I have to beat you upside the head and drag you back there or are you going to come back there like a nice little girl and behave yourself!??

?Yelling gets you no where Sasuke.? Yuki replied back.

Sasuke swore and kicked the ground. Yuki smirked slightly, knowing she had just struck a  nerve. He spat and glared at her.

?I don?t understand you. You were all for taking down Madara, but as soon as someone says something you don?t like, you?re against it and you turn your back on everything that was going for you. What is it with you??

Yuki looked away and stared at the stars. Sasuke thought in silence for awhile, gazing at her.

?You?re scared?..? He said quietly.

Yuki whirled around quickly.

?I am not!? She snapped back.

?Yes you are. I?ve known you since we were in the Academy. You?re scared and you?re trying to cover it up by causing an uproar.?

?I?m not scared! I?ve never been scared in my life!? 

Sasuke understood that her raising her voice was a way of protecting herself. From what, he wasn?t sure. 

?Yuki, you?re scared and you?re just lying to yourself that you aren?t.?

?I?m not scared!?

?You are.?

?Just stop it! I don?t want to hear it anymore!? She yelled louder.

Sasuke sighed and went to stand next to her.

?I?ll stop. All I wanted was an honest answer from you. But since that is impossible, I just want to know are you willing to go back and go through with the rest of this plan.?

?Do I have a choice?? She asked, slightly annoyed.

?Do you?? Was his reply.

Yuki snorted.

?I never did?..so that means I have no choice to go back.?

?AND??

Yuki stared.

?What else is there?? She growled.

Sasuke raised an eyebrow.

?Oh fine, AND behave myself.? She snapped.

?Good girl.? He teased while patting her head playfully.

?Stop it. I?m not your pet.?

?Yes you are.?

?No.?

?Yes.?

?No I?m not.?

?I own you, end of story.?

Yuki gapped at him.

?You?re-?

?END OF STORY.?

Yuki glared at him and turned away, muttering under her breath. Sasuke just snickered and look at the sky with her. Yuki was amused with him, a smirk grazing her lips. Sure, Sasuke tried to understand her on a day to day basis, even without her asking him. Sasuke sighed and cleared his throat.

?What do you see in these stars?? He asked quietly.

Yuki smiled lightly.

?I see the gods in their constellations. It tells stories of them when they were here among us a long time ago.? Yuki replied.

?Point one out as an example will you??

Yuki sighed; it wasn?t an order, he was just curious. Yuki point to one like it was nothing. Since living with the monks, she had learned about all there is about each and every god. Sasuke gazed at the constellation.

?Its looks like a dragon.? Sasuke murmured.

Yuki smiled and nodded.

?It is. That is the God of Rejuvenation.?

Sasuke smirked. Yuki hesitated and looked at him.

?I know your very curious on the gods. If you want, I could tell you everything I know after all this is over.? She murmured lowly.

?That would be nice. I look forward to it.?

Both smiled and turned their attention back to the stars. After a long silence, Sasuke narrowed his eyes, seeing something that didn?t belong in the sky. He could see it really well. He saw huge bat-like wings, a massive body with clawed feet, thick neck, and huge head. A thick tail swung behind it?s body and it?s scales glistened in the moon-light. He couldn?t believe it; a dragon was barreling down at them. He tackled Yuki to the ground and stayed there. Yuki growled lowly; his weight was keeping her down.

?Yuki quiet.? Sasuke growled lowly.

?I don?t see why I have to! Just ge-?

She was silenced by Sasuke?s hand covering her mouth. 

?Dragon?.? He simply replied.

Unexpectedly, a huge gust of wind blasted at them. Yuki and Sasuke closed their eyes to keep out the dirt that was whipped up. Sasuke and Yuki then stood up as a large dragon flew in circles above them. Then its open up its great jaw and spat flames around the clearing; they were trapped with no escape. Sasuke glared as the great creature landed solidly on the ground and prowled toward them. Yuki and Sasuke drew out their katanas and lunged at the dragon. The beast acted quickly, it brought down it?s paw on Yuki, disarming her and keeping her pinned down. Then it smacked Sasuke with it?s tail, sending him flying over the ring of fire and crashing into a tree. Yuki wriggled from the dragon?s grip and turned to glare at it, then she froze solid.

The beast was beautiful. Yuki?s eyes could see it?s color faintly. Blue scales covered its body and horns jutted out of its massive head. But what kept Yuki so entranced was the beast?s great blue eyes.

Sasuke gripped his sword tightly as he stared on. The ring of fire was in front of him, not the usual red flames or even the black flames of Amaterasu, but instead, the fire was a blue color. And in the center of the blaze was Yuki and the beast. He could see she was frozen still, just staring up at the beast's great blue eyes. He tried to get in there but the mysterious flames rose high into the sky, as if it knew what he was thinking. All he could do was watch. 

Yuki couldn't look away from the towering creature. Something about this whole thing was wrong. It wasn't natural. This beast seemed to have total control over her. She fought back a continuing surge of old memories and forgotten emotions, not understanding what this beast was doing to her. All she could do was stare into the creature's great blue eyes and hope she wasn't to die.

Sasuke paced back and forth, growing worried by the second. Then he sheathed his katana and jumped through the flames. He was expecting to get burned, but nothing happened. When he landed on the other side, he turned back to the flames and stuck his hand in. Nothing happened, no burning, and no sensation.

?What the hell??? He murmured.

He heard a thud and turned around to see that Yuki had collapsed to the ground. The dragon looked up at Sasuke, not surprised that he was back on this side of the fire. It stepped back as Sasuke ran forward and leaned down by Yuki. After checking that she was still alive, he glared up at the beast.

?I?ll kill you! WTF did you do to her!?? Sasuke yelled.

?The Kami will do what she was ordered to do. She will not fail now. She has everything she needs.? The dragon replied as it turned away.

The flames died suddenly as the dragon raised it?s wings, getting ready to take off.

?Wait.? Sasuke growled.

The dragon turned it?s head to stare at Sasuke.

?Who are you.? Sasuke demanded as he picked up Yuki.

?I?m the same as her. I?m a fellow Kami that has been living in the Celestial Plains since of my passing from the earth.?

?That doesn?t answer my question. WHO ARE YOU.?

The dragon turned away and stared at the sky.

?Ryuu.?

Sasuke stared as the dragon took of and seemed to disappear in the night sky. He heard that name before, he was sure of it. Yuki seemed conscious to some point. Her body was shaking and he held her closer. It shocked Sasuke when Yuki wrapped her arms around him tightly and buried her head against his shirt, whimpering slightly. Sasuke understood one thing, this was fear. Yuki was scared  to some point. Before leaving the clearing, Sasuke retrieved Yuki?s katana and took a quick look at the sky. Content to some point Sasuke went back.

----------------------------------------------------------

Sasuke sat by the fire quietly, watching the flames dance. Yuki was asleep behind him, slightly over her ordeal with the dragon. Sasuke turned and gazed at Yuki for awhile. When she started to shiver slightly, Sasuke removed his cloak and laid it over her. She stopped after awhile and Sasuke turned his attention back to the fire. He knew that name from somewhere, but he couldn?t remember where. Then it dawned on him, Ryuu was Yuki?s mother. 

?Impossible?.she was human when she died?.why a dragon?.? He mumbled to himself.

Yuki snored loudly and turned on her side. Sasuke smirked slightly and went to sit by her. He stroked her cheek, a light smile grazing his lips.

?Rest up Yuki?..tomorrow will be the hell of our lives?..?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 27, 2009)

*Ryuu? That's literally freakin dragon isn't it? Cool.

Hehe... Monty Python...*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 27, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *Ryuu? That's literally freakin dragon isn't it? Cool.
> 
> Hehe... Monty Python...*



thanks!!!

Monty Python????


----------



## mariah uchiha (Oct 29, 2009)

cool ,wow


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 29, 2009)

thanks....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 29, 2009)

*Monty Python. You've never heard of it?

*gasp* You silly wanker!!*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 30, 2009)

never heard of it before..........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 30, 2009)

*Look it up on Youtube. LOLNESS Is there.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 30, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *Look it up on Youtube. LOLNESS Is there.*



Do I have to?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 31, 2009)

*Do you want to laugh?

If so... yes.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 4, 2009)

yayz

Chapter 33: The Beginning of War


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke dozed lightly while Yuki was in a deeper sleep. Everyone else was starting to get up and get prepared. Naruto and Sakura both shook them awake. Sasuke glared at Naruto.

?What?? Sasuke growled.

?Its time. Shikamaru wants everyone up and ready.?

Yuki snapped wide awake just as Sakura touched her and jumped back growling. Yuki look around slightly and sighed as Sakura stared. Sasuke snorted.

?She does that. I usually let her sleep so that she doesn?t accidentally hurt someone.? Sasuke mused as he stretched.

?Oh?? Sakura murmured.

?Yuki-chan, the monks are here. They have something to for you.? Naruto said pleasantly.

Sasuke raised an eyebrow at Naruto. Yuki sighed and walked down the hall where the monks awaited her. Sasuke turned to Naruto, glaring.

?What?? Naruto growled.

?Why were you treating her nice?? Sasuke growled.

?Is that a crime??

?No. But you treat me like I?m a disease.?

?For one thing, she only left the village because of you. I don?t blame her for wanting to try and retrieve you by herself. But I blame you for leaving.? Naruto snapped and stormed out of the room.

Sasuke sighed and began to sharpen his katana. He needed to occupy himself while he waited. When Naruto came back into the room, Sasuke looked back up in a bored manner. Seeing that Naruto came back was wearing a cloak, Sasuke smirked in amusement and shook his head.

?What?s so funny Sasuke?? Naruto growled.

?You.?

?What about it.?

?This is a war, not a dress up occasion.?

?I?m a sage you idiot.?

?Trying to be a sannin eh??

?No! I?m a sage like pervy sage!?

?Pervy sage??

?Just shut it Sasuke.?

?Only when you do.?

?You picking a fight with me!??

?Does your brain think that??

Naruto swore and took a wild swing at Sasuke. Sasuke smirked and ducked, making Naruto miss.

?Save that for the battle.? Yuki?s voice commanded.

Naruto and Sasuke turned to see Yuki standing in the doorway. Naruto and Sasuke gaped in shock when they saw what she was wearing. She swore a loose fitting, long-sleeved black shirt that was embroidered in emerald, an insignia on the back that meant fox, black pants, and her katana was strapped to her side. Sakura rolled her eyes and walked out, seeing that the two rivals were speechless. Sasuke only had one thought, _stunningly beautiful_. Sasuke shook his head and shoved Naruto to the floor. 

?Oww! What was that for!?? Naruto yelled.

?You know darn well idiot.? 

Yuki rolled her eyes.

?I thought I said save that for the battle.?

?Since when do you wear fancy clothes like that to a battle?? Sasuke asked.

?Oh shut up. Its appropriate for such a thing. Creates a lasting impression, no??

?Yea, a lasting impression on virgins and non-virgins alike. Change it.? Sasuke drawled.

Yuki glared at Sasuke.

?No. I can wear what I want. We?re not a married couple.?

?Yet.? Sasuke said through gritted teeth.

?What was that?? Yuki asked in a warning tone.

?Oh nothing, Naruto leave the room.?

?Wait, WHAT? WHY ME?? Naruto asked.

?Just leave.?

Naruto grumbled and walked out. Yuki raised an eyebrow.

?I hope your not thinking what I think you are.? She said.

?No. How could you think that of me??

?Don?t make me answer that.?

Sasuke shook his head.

?Before we go off to this, I do hope your preparing for the worst of this. There?s a chance that all of this will go wrong.? Sasuke said in a serious tone.

?I know.?

?You think you know everything Yuki? This is war, not play fight. I know you don?t want to be involved with the killing of many people, even if they are your friends.  And for this, your starting the war by setting off a signal for everyone else to come in and start the blood shed.?

Yuki stayed silent.

?But that all depends on one thing Yuki. Do you have the courage to set it off? Are you going to go through with this? I want you think about it.?

He walked up behind her and gently gripped her shoulder.

?And if I don?t set it off? What if I decide to run off??

?If you don?t, I?ll just follow after you. I have no reason to be here of your not.?

Yuki smiled weakly.

?Thank you for everything.? She whispered.

Sasuke looked her confused.

?What? Its not like we?re never going to see each other again after all this. Don?t speak like that.?

Yuki was about to reply when Shikamaru walked in. 

?Sorry to interrupt but the Diversion team is heading out. You need to get going Yuki.?

?I understand.? 

?Don?t forget. Dawn is the target time.?

Yuki nodded and ran out. Sasuke sighed.

?Everyone else getting in position??

?Yea, we need to also. Dawn is only less than an hour away.?

--------------------------------------------------------

Yuki sighed in bitterness as she set the wire trigger. The bombs were in place and the rest of the team was making the enemy run in circles for nothing. She was alone. She looked at the horizon, noting that it was almost time. She looked back at the wire that led to the bombs and just stared.

?Can I actually do it?? She asked herself.

She was hoping for some sort of answer but she didn?t have one at the moment.

?I knew it. Your alive and trying to ruin everything.? A girl?s voice hissed.

Yuki turned around to face Karin. 

?You?re the last person that I thought was going to be the one to find me here.? Yuki replied.

?Cut the crap you useless half breed.? 

Yuki?s eyes narrowed. This was the reason she hated Karin. They circled each other, waiting for an opportunity to kill each other. 

?Didn?t you learn from last time that it is near impossible to kill me??

?Madara killed you the third time.?

?Yea, but the bastard didn?t count on a spirit to save me from death.?

?You think your so clever huh? Worming your way in here just as Sasuke and Madara got this village under control. Sasuke was going to be mine if you hadn?t shown up again. You are ruining everything.?

Yuki growled.

?He was never your?s to begin with.? Yuki snarled back.

Karin screamed and lunged at Yuki, catching her slightly off guard. The two girls rolled around on the ground, beating each other into a bloody mess. Yuki was reluctant to fight back, not really wanting to hurt her just because she was jealous. But even a fox had it?s limits. Yuki snarled and shoved Karin backwards, sending the weakling into the wall that the bomb tags were place. Before Karin could get back at Yuki, a wire wrapped around her middle and held her against the cement building. Karin glared at Yuki, who stood there holding a strand of wire. The trigger to detonate the bombs. Yuki stood there as the sun slowly began to rise, not even moving a muscle as blood dripped from a cut on her lip. It was too eerie of silence.

---------------------------------------

Shikamaru swore as the sun rose.

?She chickened out. Its over.? He muttered.

Sasuke continued to gaze at the village.

?Don?t doubt her. Just wait.? 

?You sound too sure of yourself.?

Sasuke smirked.

-------------------------------

Yuki stared in silence. This was it, now or never. _Can I do it?_ She thought.  She thought of what Sasuke had said earlier. _?Do you have the courage to set it off? Are you going to go through with this??_ Yuki looked at the now rising sun. She clenched her hand and looked back at Karin. She grinned in a fox-like manner, scaring Karin witless.

?Unfortunately for you Karin, I can go through with this.?

?No Yuki! I beg you! Don?t do it! This close of a blast will kill us all!?

Yuki?s grin got even bigger. Then, she pulled the trigger.

-----------------------------------------------------

Sasuke and Shikamaru watched as a loud blast rang out and dust billowed into the sky. Sasuke smirked and turned to Shikamaru.

?Now you doubt her?? He asked.

?No.?

Shikamaru turned to face his fellow comrades. 

?LET?S SHOW MADARA WHO HE?S DEALING WITH!!?

Sasuke smirked as everyone cheered. The battle had begun. The ninja charged forward, all knowing that this was life or death and that they only had one chance left. It was all or nothing.


----------



## mariah uchiha (Nov 5, 2009)

cool iam on the egde of my seat


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 5, 2009)

yes....i did it, the suspense. lolz


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 6, 2009)

*I was waiting for someone to make fun of Naruto's outfit.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 6, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *I was waiting for someone to make fun of Naruto's outfit.*



i had to do it.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm now caught up


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 13, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> I'm now caught up


 
shibo! i never knew you would like to read this... lol. and now i know.

EDIT: Do to a recent OC request from most annoying sibling on earth, it will be awhile before the next chap is up. I am very sorry for the delay. T_T


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 13, 2009)

Damn strait  Go, Kyuubi, go!

I see, at least you have a sibling


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 13, 2009)

i don't want her.....you can have her


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 14, 2009)

*How old is she?*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 14, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *How old is she?*



Last time i cared, she was 14


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 14, 2009)

She's my age!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 15, 2009)

*Hmm... a year younger... 
Send her to my house! Slave time begins now!*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 15, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *Hmm... a year younger...
> Send her to my house! Slave time begins now!*



how much is postage for shipping people???


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pin a twenty to her collar and give her my address.
She'll hitch-hike there!*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, its been a long wait, but i have some good news. New chap shall be up later today. And as a warning, its LONG.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 24, 2009)

well, here it is

Chapter 34: Sasuke?s death!? Yuki?s farewell 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke ran past enemies throughout the village. Right now, he didn?t care for them, his concern was where the hell was Yuki. She hadn?t returned like she was supposed to, which bothered him.

?Hey! Wait up Sasuke!?

Sasuke stopped and turned to glare at Naruto.

?What are you doing dobe? You should be helping the others.?

?So should you!?

?Never mind that. What do you want??

?I know your going to find her. I want to come. And don?t try to talk me out of it either! She?s like family to me!?

Sasuke smirked, kind of happy at the remark.

?She?s family to us all, dobe.?

Sasuke turned and continued on his way. Naruto smirked and followed. 

?I knew it?.he?s gotten soft?hehehehehe?? Naruto mumbled to himself.

Sasuke jumped onto the now destroyed building. Smoke still drifted into the sky as Sasuke looked around. Naruto whistled slightly.

?No wonder Yuki choice this place to blow up, you can see everything from up here.?

?Oh shut up dobe.?

Sasuke looked around then stared at the body on the ground. He knew right away by the hair color that it was Karin.

?Well, I knew Yuki would kill her one day?..? Sasuke mumbled.

Naruto snickered and poked the body. Sasuke shook his head and walked around. He was hoping for at least a small sign as to where the fox girl had gone to. Naruto snorted as he continued to poke the body then all of a sudden, the head rolled off. Naruto yelled and jumped backwards, his face white. Sasuke raised on eyebrow, glaring at Naruto.

?Interesting?..? Sasuke mumbled.

?Interesting!? The head just came off and you think its interesting!??

Sasuke snorted and shook his head. Yuki peered out from underneath the rubble, watching them.

?Sasuke?? She asked.

Naruto and Sasuke whirled around, surprise plain on their face. Sasuke smiled lightly and helped her up.

?You were supposed to come back.? Sasuke growled lowly.

?I ran into a bit of trouble as you can see.? Yuki replied.

?Lets get going. We can?t stay here while everyone else is killing Madara?s goons. We?re missing out on the fun.?

Yuki raised an eyebrow.

?Fun? You think killing is fun?? She growled.

?No. I meant we?ll get it if we don?t go and help.?

?Since when do you care? I thought you hated Konoha.?

Sasuke shifted slightly.

?Never mind that. Lets just go.?

Yuki sighed and followed behind Sasuke. She glared at Naruto, wondering why the hell he was there. Despite the fact that people were being slaughtered everywhere they turned, Yuki managed to stay calm as the three headed to their destination. She looked up at the Hokage?s mansion and stopped, narrowing her eyes and growling lowly. Sasuke and Naruto stopped, wondering what the hell was the hold up. Sasuke looked up and swore as Naruto gritted his teeth. Madara sat on the rail up on the roof, gazing down at them. But he wasn?t staring at Sasuke or Naruto, but at Yuki. His smirked and turned slightly, motioning for the fox to follow. Then he disappeared. Yuki snarled and bolted after him before Sasuke could stop her. 

?Hey! Yuki get back here!? Sasuke snapped.

?I don?t think she?s listening anymore??.? Naruto muttered.

Sasuke growled and bolted after the two.
\
?Come on dobe! We have to stop this!? Sasuke snarled.

Naruto shook his head and followed. Yuki skidded to a halt when she reached the top of the sacred mountain that overlooked the village. She looked around panting until her gaze settled on Madara. The air whipped around them as they stared each other down. Madara smirked and took a step forward.

?Well, here we are. After so much trouble with each other, after many betrayals, we stand here. Just as fate intended, right you little ?messengers of the gods.?? He mused.

Yuki snorted.

?I could care less of ?fate? and ?messenger of the gods?. I only know one thing Madara.?

?And what would that be??

?Kill you for all the trouble you gave me!? Yuki spat.

Madara chuckled and shook his head.

?Oh little Yuki. You?re so young for your kind and that means you can only comprehend only so much of human nature. You trust to easily, you only see good in people, all your foolish trust in humans has blinded you.?

?I?m not stupid!?

?Hush child. You must listen to your elders, isn?t that what Kyuubi taught you??

Yuki growled lowly.

?As I was saying, you put to much faith in people, especially Sasuke. You foolishly allowed him to be so close to you when you even were slightly aware of his connection to Akatsuki. I thought you would learn and leave him when you got hurt because of his actions. But you surprised me when that didn?t happen and you allowed him to stay. And now, here you are, putting your faith in him and facing me. How do you know that he won?t turn on you??

?He isn?t like you! He was always my friend!? Yuki spat defensively.

?He was a traitor. He works with those that will give him what he wants, then kills them and leaves. For example: Naruto, Orochimaru, Itachi, me very soon, and then, you. I?m surprised that you lasted this long, shouldn?t you have realized that all you?re good for is being a tool? Now if you would just obey me, you won?t have that problem.?

?And give you the power that your after? Over my dead body.? Yuki sneered.

Madara chuckled.

?Just what I wanted to here.? Madara mused and drew out a katana.

Yuki snarled and morphed into her fox form. Lightning flashed in the sky as the two circled each other. At the next flash, Yuki lunged at Madara, her fangs bared. Sasuke and Naruto came to a halt when snarling reached their ears. They looked ahead, seeing the fox twist and turn as she tried to snap her jaws on Madara. 

?We have to help!? Naruto yelled and bolted forward.

?Wait Naruto, Stop!? Sasuke yelled.

Naruto ran into something and fell backwards. Naruto groaned and sat up as Sasuke stopped next to him. Sasuke held up his hand and pressed it against the air in front of him, feeling something solid.

?Chakra barrier???? Sasuke muttered.

?A barrier?? Naruto asked.

?Madara?s?.he doesn?t want interference???? Sasuke muttered.

?How do we break the barrier then??

Sasuke looked up when he heard a yelp, seeing that Madara had jabbed his sword into Yuki?s chest. Blood dripped from the wound and out of Yuki?s gapping mouth. Sasuke clenched his jaw and jabbed his katana into the barrier, running his chakra through. Then, it shattered and the two ninja ran in the battlefield.  Madara smirked and removed his sword as Yuki slumped to the ground, morphing back as a human. Naruto lunged at Madara,  only to have the Uchiha jump back out of the way. Sasuke ran to Yuki just as she staggered to her feet.

?Yuki, stay out of it now. We have this.? Sasuke said, concerned on how dangerous Yuki?s wound was.

?No.? She muttered.

Sasuke blinked.

?This is no time to be stubborn. You?re hurt and I say that you had enough-?

?No! This wound isn?t life threatening. He was trying to wound me so I won?t stop him. Don?t interfere with my job!? Yuki snarled.

A hand rested on Sasuke?s shoulder as he was about to make a remark against Yuki?s decision. Sasuke shut his mouth and looked up behind him. Yuki sneered up at the person.

?She?s right. This is her battle, Sasuke, you cannot interfere with what the gods want.? Michi?s cold voice replied.

?I could careless what the gods want! I will not stand here and watch Yuki get injured by that dinosaur!? Sasuke snapped.

?If you interfere, I will end you myself.? Michi growled.

Something in the Uchiha?s eyes made Sasuke silent. Michi looked at Yuki. Yuki nodded and got to her feet, ignoring the slight pain in her chest. Sasuke slowly rose to his feet, his eyes on Michi.

?This better not be another sick trap.? Sasuke growled.

?If I wanted to kill any of you, I would have done it already. This is Yuki?s fate, you cannot change it. But if you do attempt, you will die in the process.? Michi warned.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke gritted his teeth and starred at Yuki. Her eyes were on Madara, making Sasuke nervous. He wanted to know if she would be able to do it; to be safe, to be alive. Michi looked at her father, slightly clenching her fists. `_He ruined my life. Now we?ll ruin his. I hope this is what you wanted, Itachi??` _

Yuki, growing impatient, morphed back into her fox form and ran with great speed towards Madara. Madara side stepped as Naruto lunged in with his rasengan. Madara grabbed his wrist and threw him into a far off wall. Naruto lashed into it, causing the wall to shatter and rubble fell on top of him. Madara smirked then quickly turned to see Yuki lunge at him with spread out claws.

?This again?? Madara mocked. 

Yuki lodged her claws and jaw into Madara?s flesh, shattering some of his lower armor. Madara smirked and punched her in the jaw, sending her to the ground with a hard  thud. Michi glared at Sasuke, who was about to jump in. Sasuke stayed where he was, glaring at Michi for a quick second before looking back at the scene in front of him. Madara picked Yuki at the collar of her shirt and punched her in the gut. Yuki coughed up blood before being punched back to the unforgiving ground. Sasuke clenched his fists, he couldn?t take it. Michi watched silently, her eyes showing no emotion. Sasuke felt like beating Michi to a bloody pulp then do the same on Madara. He couldn?t believe she would allow Yuki to be beaten. 

Yuki struggled to her feet, wiping the blood off from the side of her mouth.

?I?m not finished with you!? Yuki growled, throwing a punch at Madara.

?You think that?s going to defeat me??

Madara caught her fist and pulled her towards him, shoving a kunai into her left shoulder. Yuki cried in pain and was kicked away. Madara smirked and dusted off his shoulders. Yuki once again struggled up, gasping heavily for air. Michi watched, ignoring Sasuke?s death stares. Madara walked over to where Yuki laid and kneeled down, a mocking smile on his face. Yuki glared up at him and tried to hit him. Madara whacked Yuki back to the ground. Yuki gritted her teeth. `_What?s going on?! I?m stronger then this_!` Madara chuckled as Yuki lost strength. Madara stood up, chuckling.
Sasuke gritted his teeth and ran at Madara at full speed, unsheathing his katana. Michi watched Sasuke go, not surprised. Madara stopped chuckling and faced Sasuke.

?You wanna go too? This is interesting.? Madara mocked.

?You monster, I?m gonna kill you myself!? Sasuke roared.

?Let?s see you try.?

Madara?s katana clashed against Sasuke?s; sparks flew. Sasuke put all his weight into his sword, but Madara out weighed him. Sasuke slowly was pushed back as Madara pushed forward. Sasuke bit his lip and pulled his sword out of the lock hold. Madara quickly caught himself as Sasuke brought in his katana. Madara blocked the attack with his foot. He kicked the katana away and jumped back. Sasuke slightly slid but then lunged at the elder Uchiha. 

?CHIDORI!? 

Sasuke?s katana pierced through Madara?s chest armor, shattering it in pieces. Madara jumped back before Sasuke?s katana touched his flesh. Sasuke fell forward, but quickly caught himself. Madara landed a couple feet away, smirking at Sasuke. 

?Whip that ugly smirk off you?re prehistoric face before I DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!?

Sasuke ran at Madara, this time throwing lightning sparks at Madara. Madara dodged most, slowly loosing his speed. A spark hit Madara?s forearm and lodged itself into Madara?s flesh.

?WHAT?!? Madara growled.

Sasuke smirked and moved his hand closer to him, the string on the lightning spark being pulled out fiercely out of Madara?s flesh, popping a vein. Madara growled as blood splattered on the ground. Sasuke smirked and took this advantage.

?CHIDORI!?

Madara looked up just as the place where he stood exploded. Sasuke smirked, watching the smoke slowly clear. Sasuke?s eyes widened as a giant shuriken flew at him. Before Sasuke could react, the shuriken struck him between the shoulder blade. Sasuke fell to the ground as poison moved through his body. `_How_?` The smoke cleared, showing Madara standing with a smirk on his face. Michi narrowed her eyes, this still didn?t surprise her. Yuki struggled but was unable to get up.

?Sasuke??..don?t?.? Her voice whispered.

Sasuke struggled up as his body quickly began to fail. He glared up at Madara, clenching his fists. Madara?s grin got wider. Sasuke, hearing a wretched noise, looked behind him. More shurikens flew at him. Sasuke tried to jump away but was pinned to the ground. Sasuke looked up where Madara stood in front of him with his katana drawn. Sasuke looked away as Madara brought down the katana.  Sasuke yelled in pain as heavy amounts of blood poured out onto the ground. Sasuke was drowning in his own blood as Madara drew back the katana dug the katana deeper into his flesh. The pain was unbearable. Sasuke winced as Madara drew back the katana. Madara smirked.

?Nighty-night.? Madara muttered happily.

Madara brought down the sword. Sasuke screamed. Blood splattered onto the ground. Michi looked down. Yuki?s eyes filled with tears as she laid motionless.

??..sas..uke?..?

All was quiet. Yuki stared at Sasuke?s motionless body, her eyes now blurry with tears. She hung her head sniffling, this was it, it was over. She played fate?s game and lost. She was done, Madara had won. ?_I?m helpless?_? the thought seemed to burn into Yuki?s mind.

?_What kind of a Kami are you? You accept defeat when a comrade dies? You bring disgrace to us all_.? The dragon?s voice echoed in Yuki?s mind.

Yuki looked around, trying to locate the dragon. ?_It?s over. I lost, he won. I never was able to defeat him in the first place_.? Yuki thought angrily. Yuki felt the dragon sigh. ?_You give up? You cannot do this. Even now, your Sasuke is watching you. Do you want to disappoint him?_? ?_What?s the point? He?s dead and I will be to very soon._? ?_FIGHT. YOU MUST FIGHT_.? The dragon commanded. ?_What?s your deal!? I can?t do this! I?m weak, I?m not experienced, I?m screwed either way!? ?Don?t you dare give up on yourself.?_
Yuki froze. Sasuke had once told her the very same thing. Choking back tears, Yuki forced herself to stand up. Madara looked at her surprised, seeing that pure hatred was in Yuki?s eyes.

?Well now, are we serious this time?? Madara asked.

Yuki snarled in reply and lunged at him, her katana in hand.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke walked alone in the shadows. His path was dark, no source of light at all. He had no purpose anymore, he only cared that his life had ended. There was no familiar faces here. No Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi, Karin, Suigetsu, Juugo, and most of all, no Yuki.


?Sasuke.?

Sasuke looked up in surprise to see Itachi standing before him.

?Itachi??

Itachi nodded. Sasuke smiled lightly and sighed. Itachi looked Sasuke over, his eyes unreadable.

?You died?? Itachi asked.

?Yea, in battle. I fought against Madara.?

?You fought him.?

?I just said I did.? Sasuke snapped.

Itachi shook his head, muttering under his breath. 

?And what became of the Kami??

?I don?t know. What?s the point of asking when I?m dead!??

?This won?t do Sasuke. Its to early for you to be here. I have to send you back.?

?Back? I was slaughtered Itachi! My body is just a bloody heap by now!?

Itachi chuckled.

?Don?t worry about that. Right now, they need you. I don?t want to see you here again until you at least 68.?

Sasuke smirked slightly.

?You bastard?..?

Itachi shook his head.

?You have no idea how important Yuki is to the balance. You have to go back and insure that she succeeds, whatever the cost.?

Sasuke nodded in agreement. Itachi smiled.

?Ryuu, take him.? Itachi said loudly.

?Ryuu?? Sasuke whispered.

The blue dragon appeared behind Itachi as if she was there the whole time. She nodded and took to the air. She circled around for a bit then grabbed Sasuke with her forepaws. Sasuke stayed quiet as the dragon climbed higher in the darkness. Soon, he began to see light below him. He looked up at the dragon, then back at the light.

?Don?t let Yuki die.? The dragon rumbled.

?I know. I also promise I won?t let know her about who you really are.? Sasuke replied.

Ryuu snorted.

?You figured it out huh?.just do your best.?

Sasuke felt the dragon loosen her grip and he fell down. Sasuke smirked, ready for round two with Madara.

-------------------------------

Madara jumped back, clutched his shoulder as blood gushed from the wound. Yuki stared coldly at him, her katana stained crimson. Madara didn?t understand, the poison was suppose to weaken her. It was impossible that her chakra level was rising rapidly and she was pulling of moves that he was sure she didn?t know before. What bothered him the most was that Naruto was also helping her. 

?Tell me, where did this power come from.? Madara demanded.

?I?ve always had it.? Yuki snarled.

Yuki and Naruto lunged at Madara. Madara jumped, causing the two to slam into each other. Madara smirked.

?And now, I shall claim the power that I deserve! I shall-? He was cut off as a blade pierced him from behind. 

Yuki and Naruto stared. Sasuke stood behind Madara, his sharingan blazing.

?How-?? Madara coughed.

?Thank Itachi.? Sasuke hissed.

Michi?s eyes widened.

?I?Itachi?.? She muttered.

Madara glared at Sasuke and tried to take a whack. Sasuke ducked and shoved his katana further in. Madara smirked and pulled the katana out of him from the other side, shocking everyone. Blood splattered on the ground as Sasuke back up.

?You?re sick?.? Sasuke muttered.

Madara looked at the gapping hole on him and smirked.

?Not bad?? Madara replied.

Sasuke clenched his fists and charged at Madara. 

?We did this already, no bigge. I?ll send you back.? Madara announced and slapped Sasuke to the wall. 

Naruto took the chance and ran at Madara, his rasengan ready. Madara jumped in the air, grabbed Naruto?s wrist and flung him at Sasuke. Naruto quickly let go of his rasengan so he wouldn?t hit Sasuke. Sasuke jumped over Naruto, Naruto bashed into the wall.

?Dobe.? Sasuke muttered before glaring over at Michi.

?I thought you were going to help!? Sasuke snapped.

Michi kept starring at the ground, acting like she didn?t hear him. Sasuke clenched his fists and went to attack Madara. Yuki punched Madara hard to the ground, her orange chakra ablaze all around her. Madara bit back the immense burning pain on his flesh. He struggled up and side stepped Sasuke, who ran into Yuki. The two fell but Yuki quickly got up. Sasuke struggled up and looked at Naruto who lunged at Madara. Madara quickly jumped at Naruto, his katana pointed at the Uzumaki. Naruto?s eyes widened and blood filled his mouth as Madara?s katana dug through his body. Naruto fell to the ground, coughing up heavy amounts of blood. Yuki clenched her fists and was about to charge when a dark flame zapped in front of her and hit Madara. Madara growled as the flame burned at his flesh. Sasuke, shocked, looked at Michi. 

Michi glared at Madara, her fists clenched tightly. Yuki smirked and nodded at Michi. Michi charged at Madara. Madara side stepped. Michi grabbed his collar and swung him into the air. Sasuke appeared behind him and kicked him towards the ground. Naruto jumped up, his rasengan running through Madara. Madara coughed up blood as Kyuubi?s chakra ran through his body. Madara fell to the ground but was punched back into the air by Michi. Madara was high in the air. He looked below him where Yuki waited, a wide grin on her face. Madara smirked and tried to perform a jutsu. Then in an instant, Michi sent her Amaterasu onto his arms. Madara hit the ground with a thud, cursing repeatedly. 

Sasuke smirked and nodded at Yuki, then at Naruto. Naruto readied his rasengan, Sasuke with his chidori infused blade, and Yuki with her chakra infused blade; ran at Madara at the same time. And when they all met up, a huge explosions ripped through the battlefield. Naruto was the first one to get blown back, followed by Sasuke and Yuki. Sasuke held Yuki around the waist as both of them crashed into the ground. When the dust cleared, Yuki and Sasuke looked up to gaze at Madara?s still body.

?We did it?? Yuki whispered to herself

Sasuke nodded. 

?We did it!!!? Yuki yelled in enthusiasm.

She got to her feet, pulling Sasuke with her, and danced around a bit. Sasuke couldn?t help but laugh. Naruto sat up and watched the two, confused. Yuki stopped when she saw Michi kneeling by Madara?s body. Sasuke narrowed his eyes.

?Relax. I?m just taking the body. It?s the least I can do for you.? Michi answered their stares. 

?Why do you want it?? Sasuke asked.

?So I can bury it in a dung heap.?

Yuki grinned as Michi disappeared. Yuki sighed and rested her head against  Sasuke?s shoulder. Sasuke could see she was exhausted, but who wasn?t? 

?Kami Yuki.? A warm voice echoed behind them.

Sasuke and Yuki turned around to see that Amaterasu and Tsyukiyomi sat there. Naruto walked up to stand next to Sasuke, looking at the two wolves.

?Yes?? Yuki replied.

?You?ve done well. Now we have on final thing for you.? Tsyukiyomi said.

?What??

?We would like it if you came back with us.?

Yuki stared. Sasuke lowered his eyes. He had a feeling this was what was going to happen. He felt it was better for her.

?Go.? Sasuke said.

Yuki stared at him.

?You want me to leave?? She asked, horrified.

?Yuki, I can?t give you what you want. Go.?

?After all we?ve been through, you want me to leave??

?Yes. It was fun while it lasted. But you need to go where you are needed.?

Yuki couldn?t believe it. She thought that he was joking, but just looking in his eyes showed her how serious he was. She hung her head and walked to the wolves. She looked back at Sasuke, hurt in her eyes.

?Goodbye then.? She muttered.

Sasuke nodded, careful to not show how much he resented this decision. In a split second, the three of them disappeared in a flash of blinding light.

?Its for your own good, Yuki.? Sasuke mumbled.

Naruto shook his head in disappointment and followed Sasuke back to the village.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 24, 2009)

FINISHED!

The ending of the chappy's sad ;___;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 24, 2009)

:

it was. can't wait for the next chap right? lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 24, 2009)

right

BTW, when will you post that fanfic of our little RP's?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 24, 2009)

in will be entertaining...

soon. im working on the chap as we speak. Ill pm it to you, i might need help


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 24, 2009)

*I like that part.

"Thank Itachi (bitch)." 

For once... go Sasuke...*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 24, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *I like that part.
> 
> "Thank Itachi (bitch)."
> 
> For once... go Sasuke...*



im sorry i was a bad person and didn't post it like a week ago......

Lol, wa? for once? damn


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 24, 2009)

*Yes. For once. He's being a douche right now and tell you the truth... I'm starting to go back to hating him...

You are watching the current anime  right?*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 24, 2009)

yes. haven't missed any espisodes so far


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 27, 2009)

new chap....

Chapter 35: A new home


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke sighed and sat down. He was already tired of Konoha. Naruto turned and glared at the Uchiha.

?Stop doing that.? Naruto growled.

?Doing what??

?You know darn well what. Its your fault in the first place.?

?My fault for what??

?Blame yourself for sending her away.?

Sasuke glared at Naruto.

?It was for her own good.? Sasuke snapped.

?What about you? Do you enjoy making yourself miserable??

Sasuke refused to answer after that. Just because dobe was now Hokage, didn?t mean Sasuke had to obey him. Sasuke refused to let Naruto reinstate him as a Konoha shinobi after the coordination. Sasuke?s reason? He wasn?t going to stay here because he felt there was nothing there for him. But for now, he stayed around for a bit. 

?Sasuke.?

?Your not my boss. I don?t have to answer that.?

?Look at what your doing to yourself Sasuke! You?re a miserable wreak! Why did you send her away!??

?She is better off without me. She?s at least safe.? Sasuke snapped.

?If you?re acting like this now, think of how she is without you!?

?I stick to my decision.?

Sasuke got up and left. Maybe now was time for him to leave. ?_Why not? The sooner I leave, the better off I?ll be._? Sasuke thought.

-----------------------------------------

Yuki quietly watched the water?s surface. She sat close to clear water?s shoreline, watching the fish swim. It was a beautiful day, but Yuki was by far not in a happy mood. Depressed was more like it. Her eyes were dim, not the usual bright color. Amaterasu came and sat down next to her.

?Are you feeling okay?? Amaterasu asked.

?No.? Yuki replied.

?What?s wrong? Don?t you like it here??

Yuki looked at the white wolf.

?I love it here, its just???.? Yuki mumbled.

Amaterasu sighed.

?It?s the human isn?t it??

Yuki nodded. 

?I don?t understand why he did that.?

?Don?t worry about him..?

Yuki turned her head and sighed. Amaterasu shook her head and walked back to her waiting brother. Tsyukiyomi tilted his head.

?What?s wrong with her?? He muttered.

?She misses the human?? Amaterasu replied.

?Miss that human? She should be more concerned with her position here.? Tsyukiyomi growled.

----------------------------

Michi walked quietly into Naruto?s office, not bothering to knock. Naruto quickly turned around to yell before realizing who it was. Sasuke, Naruto blocking his view, looked passed Naruto and raised an eye brow.

?What are you doing here?? Sasuke asked.

?We haven?t seen you since the fight.? Naruto drawled.

?You thought I was dead, didn?t you?? Michi asked.

Naruto looked away.

?N-no?.? Naruto muttered.

?You did too, dobe.? Sasuke replied musingly.

Michi looked around before sitting on Naruto?s desk.

?Hey, that?s my desk.? Naruto announced.

?So?? Michi retorted, glaring at Naruto.

Naruto swallowed hard.

?Um?..never mind?? Naruto mumbled.

?What are you doing here?? Sasuke asked.

?I have nothing else to do now. And no, I didn?t come here to work for you.? Michi replied, glaring at Naruto who was about to talk.

?So then why are you here?? Sasuke asked.

?You don?t listen, do you?? Michi retorted.

?You got that right.? Naruto replied, a wide smile on his face.

Sasuke shot a death glare at Naruto. Naruto?s smile disappeared and he turned pale. Naruto sat at his desk and remained silent. Sasuke smirked and focused his attention back on Michi.

?So, when are you gonna cry like a big baby for letting her go?? Michi inquired.

?Is that the reason why you came here?? Sasuke snapped.

?Pretty much??????

Sasuke groaned and got up.

?I don?t have to deal with this.? Sasuke muttered.

?So, you?re running away? I knew you didn?t change.? Michi replied.

Sasuke glared at the Uchiha and clenched his fists. It was his life, why did everyone have to pry? Michi sighed and got up.

?Relax, kitten, I?m leaving.? Michi mocked and walked to the door.

?You know, you had a choice and you let it slip.? Michi replied seriously before walking out of the door.

Sasuke starred at the ground for awhile before realizing the true reason she had come.

?MICHI-WAIT!? Sasuke called after her as he ran out the door.

Naruto groaned.

???crazies?? He muttered.

Michi, walking through Konoha with hands shoved in her pockets, ignored Sasuke?s call. Sasuke caught up to her and grabbed her arm. Michi glared at him.

?Let go of me?? She growled.

Sasuke kept his grip on her.

?What?s going on?? Sasuke demanded.

?Let go of me..? Michi growled.

Sasuke sighed and freed her arm. Michi still glared at him.

?Don?t touch me.? Michi warned and started to walk away.

?Wait-Hey-I need to talk to you!?

?Figure it out yourself.? Michi called out before disappearing into thin air.

Sasuke groaned and looked back at the mansion. What was the use? He was bored of Konoha. Maybe he should start wandering like Michi. He smirked at the idea. ?_And have no life? Nah, I?ll pass._? Sasuke sighed and started to walk to the Gate. As soon as he passed the Gate, he was quickly tackled to the ground.

?Who do you think you ar-?

Sasuke?s eyes widened.

?YUKI!?? 

Yuki glared down at him and gripped his shoulders.

?HOW DARE YOU! WHAT RIGHT DO YOU HAVE TO SEND ME AWAY!? I?M NOT YOUR PET! IF YOU TRY TO SEND ME AWAY AGAIN, I?LL KICK YOU BECAUSE I WON?T GO!!!? Yuki yelled.

Sasuke blinked. She was upset, he was sure of it. Yuki released her grip and allowed him to get up. Sasuke stayed silent, trying to collect his thoughts.

?AFTER ALL THIS, YOU STAY SILENT!? WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU!? GOD I SWEAR YOU?RE THICK-HEADED!! I CAN?T BELIEVE YOU!?

Sasuke sighed.

?Are you done yet?? Sasuke asked.

Yuki?s eye twitched in annoyance.

?AM I DONE!? IN YOUR DREAMS SASUKE! I?M JUST GETTING STARTED WITH ALL THE CHOICE WORDS I HAVE PREPARED JUST FOR YOU!!!!?

?Oh really? Lets hear it then.?

Yuki blinked.

?What??

?I said lets hear it. Oh wait, it looks like you forgot.? Sasuke replied smugly.

Yuki growled and punched him. Sasuke rubbed his head and glared at her.

?What the hell was that for!?? Sasuke yelled.

?It either was that or kick you under the belt.?

Sasuke twitched. Yuki smiled smugly, knowing that Sasuke was just imagining the pain. 

?Go back.? Sasuke growled.

?No.?

?Yuki for gods? sake, do what I tell you.?

?I don?t want to! I want to stay here with you!?

?No you don?t.?

?Yes I do!!?

?I can?t give you what you want. I don?t see why you keep trying. If you don?t want to  get hurt , just go back.?

?You idiot of an Uchiha! I want you!?

Sasuke stayed silent as Yuki hugged him and buried her head in his shirt. Sasuke nearly hit himself when he heard her starting to cry. _?Nice job idiot.?_ Sasuke thought.

?Don?t send me away?.? Yuki mumbled.

Sasuke sighed and gently place his hand under her chin and forced her to look up.

?Are you sure you want to be here?? Sasuke asked.

Yuki nodded.

?Then stay. I?ll just put up with you then.?

Yuki glared at him.

?You?re such a jerk.?

?You love a jerk.? Sasuke teased.

Sasuke leaned down and kissed her gently. Naruto walked up slowly and swung an arm around both of them. Sasuke broke away from Yuki and shoved Naruto away.

?Hands off dobe, she?s mine.? Sasuke growled.

Yuki chuckled lightly as Naruto glared at Sasuke.

?I wasn?t thinking that!?

?Then what were you thinking??

?Well, now that Yuki is back and you?re still a jackass, I want to make an offer.?

?As Hokage or as Naruto?? 

?As both you smartass. Now, I want to offer you guys to live in the village.?

Sasuke was about to protest when Yuki kicked his shin. Sasuke glared at her.

?That would be wonderful Naruto. We accept.? Yuki replied.

?Great! I?ll sign off on the papers to reinstate you two as Konoha shinobi?.? Naruto trailed off as he walked away.

Sasuke glared harshly at Yuki.

?What did you do that for!??

?Face it. We?re stuck together and for your second phase of your ?plan?, we?ll stay where I want to be.? Yuki replied while poking him in the chest.

Sasuke blushed furiously and coughed.

?You still remember that?? He asked, trying to sound like he was innocent.

?Yes. In my point of view, you were a sick and twisted kid back then if you were already thinking that.? 

?Marry me??

?Wh-What?? Yuki replied, her face red.

Sasuke took her hand in his and kissed it.

?Marry me.?

Yuki looked down, hiding her blush. 

?I don?t know Sasuke, I mean father-?

?Remember when we saw Kyuubi? He was okay with us. He even teased about the grandchild thing. Please Yuki??

?Yes Sasuke.? She replied.

Sasuke grinned.

?Come on. I have to rub this in Naruto?s face.?

Yuki giggled as Sasuke pulled her along with him back into the village. To Yuki, back home.

-----------------------------------------------------

?AGH!!! YOU BASTARD!!! YOU WERE RIGHT ALL ALONG!!!? Tsyukiyomi yelled.

Itachi chuckled to himself and flung a pebble at the pacing god.

?Pay up Tsyukiyomi. It took 3 years, but I?ve won this bet. I told you Sasuke would ask her that.?

The black wolf looked at Itachi sheepishly.

?I have no money?.? The wolf replied.

?Then, lets negotiate shall we?? Itachi asked, a devilish grin on his face.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 27, 2009)

*

Itachi wins at everything. He even beats gods. 

I read the part where Yuki freaked out on Sasuke and thought...

I wonder how Kotetsu and Izumo are reacting.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 27, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *
> 
> Itachi wins at everything. He even beats gods.
> 
> ...



I knew you would enjoy  now the next one shall be more....entertaining...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 28, 2009)

Great chappy as usual

Itachi is probably gonna pull a few stings to have a hell of a lotta nieces and nephews

Clara, you has Ai Enma set!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 28, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Great chappy as usual
> 
> *Itachi is probably gonna pull a few stings to have a hell of a lotta nieces and nephews*
> 
> Clara, you has Ai Enma set!!



>.> maybe......i have a very nice twist coming up in the next chap.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 28, 2009)

I can see it~


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 28, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> I can see it~



you'll luv it, espicially clara


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 28, 2009)

You know I love it when we harass Sasuke, right?
Shibo: >:3


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 28, 2009)

Every story has to have some sort of torture in it


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 28, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Great chappy as usual
> 
> Itachi is probably gonna pull a few stings to have a hell of a lotta nieces and nephews
> 
> *Clara, you has Ai Enma set!!*



* yes...*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 28, 2009)

I had one for a while, now I need a hot OroxShibo incesty set


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey clara

and WHAT!?...............um....creepy....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 28, 2009)

Check the new link in my spoiler to find out why


----------



## Morphine (Nov 28, 2009)

here, bitches.


----------



## IAmGaarasGirl (Nov 28, 2009)

=D I love this story. It's really good .. one of my favourites on the forum.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 28, 2009)

MORPHINEEEE


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 28, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Check the new link in my spoiler to find out why



must resist urge to click......



Morphine said:


> here, bitches.



MORPHINE!?!?!? OMG I MISSED YOU!!! 



IAmGaarasGirl said:


> =D I love this story. It's really good .. one of my favourites on the forum.



Thank you! i appriciate the comment! ^^


----------



## IAmGaarasGirl (Nov 28, 2009)

You're very welcome


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll try to get the new chap done by tomorrow. lol, I'm half way done.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 28, 2009)

CLICK EEET NAOOOO

Or, click it in my DA siggy


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 28, 2009)

0.o its......umm......i'll just say i clicked it....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 28, 2009)

I got bored today


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 28, 2009)

Obviously


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 28, 2009)

I typed in their names, and it said "94%" and I was like "wtf? I gotta sig this!"


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 28, 2009)

I wanna try that......


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 28, 2009)

I typed you and Sasuke in, you got an 85, while we got a 17 XD


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 28, 2009)

what? i got to try that!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 28, 2009)

I dunno where the link went ;.;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 28, 2009)

Got it. it only said i 71% for me and sasuke


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 28, 2009)

o.o Sometimes typing one letter wrong can get something else XD" I think I typo'd DX


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 28, 2009)

Where'd morphine go?? aww.....T-T i was hoping for a review from her


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 28, 2009)

Maybe she'll be on tomorrow...?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 28, 2009)

Hopefully.....i miss her


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 29, 2009)

*I sense a major amount of sexiness from this ff.

Then I saw Morph's reply.

That's where it was coming from. 
*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 29, 2009)

I sensed epicness, so I came back


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 29, 2009)

*Aww! ^^
I see cuteness! *


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 29, 2009)

I see raepables


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 29, 2009)

I see wierd people.  Warning: Major character abuse

Chapter 36: Itachi


*Spoiler*: __ 



?Get the door!? Yuki hollered.

Sasuke sat up on the couch and glared down the hallway.

?No. You get it. If it?s Naruto, I don?t want to answer it.?

?I?m in the shower baka! You?re closer, you get it!?

Sasuke rolled his eyes and stood up. He opened the door to see Michi standing there then slammed it shut before she could say anything.

?You do know that?s considered rude.? Michi growled from the other side of the door.

?I don?t care now do I?? Sasuke growled.

?Asshole, you?re like your brother.?

?He?s dead so that means I?m not like him.?

Sasuke walked away and sat back down on the couch. Michi pounded at the door some more and Sasuke rolled his eyes. 

?What ever you?re trying to sell, we don?t want it.? Sasuke smugly replied.

Yuki walked into the room, glaring at Sasuke.

?Who was at the door?? Yuki asked.

?Some stupid sales person. No one important.?

?Yuki! Tell your damn fianc? to open the door!!!? Michi yelled.

Yuki glared at Sasuke then allowed Michi in. Michi walked up to Sasuke and flipped over the couch. Yuki snickered as Sasuke crawled out from underneath and glared at Michi.

?I hope you know its considered against the Uchiha clan tradition to have sex before marriage.? Michi said, glancing at Yuki.

?I broke that rule a long time ago.? Sasuke drawled.

?Bastard.?

?Why thank you. I do my best.?

Yuki sighed and shook her head. Sasuke could never get along with anyone but her. 

?What do you want Michi?? Yuki asked, aware of their glares at each other.

?Nothing, just bored and I wanted to talk to you. Of course I was hoping this ass of your?s wouldn?t be here.?

Sasuke rolled his eyes.

?I?m out then. I can tell it?s girly-girl talk time.? Sasuke muttered as he walked out the door.

Yuki shook her head.

?Now what do you want to talk about?? Yuki asked.

?This concerns you Yuki.? Michi replied lowly.

---------------------------------------

Sasuke wandered throughout the village, bored out of his mind. He eventually came to the bridge that over looked the river that calmly flowed throughout the village. He leaned against the railing, looking at the water?s reflection.

?Itachi, if only you could see me now. I would like you to witness Michi?s murder. Don?t hold it against me, but I hate her.? Sasuke mumbled.

Sasuke sighed and watched the fish. He felt a hand on his shoulder and he whirled around. His face turned white and he backed away. He stared at Itachi. 

?Na-Naruto, don?t fuck around with me! This isn?t funny!!? Sasuke snarled.

?Naruto? You believe that fool is me??

Sasuke stared, growing more pale.

?This is impossible?..you?re dead?..? Sasuke whispered.

?I SHOULD be dead. That?s the correct term.?

?How!? Why are you alive!?? Sasuke hissed.

?I made a bet with the moon god and I won. So, here I am.? Itachi replied, a smile on his face.

Sasuke picked up a large stick and poke Itachi in the chest with it repeatedly. Itachi grew irritated by the second as Sasuke continued to poke him.

?Will you stop that!? I?m alive!!? Itachi snarled.

Sasuke dropped the stick and stared at him. 

?Fine. Judging by that bullshit attitude, you are Itachi.? Sasuke growled.

Itachi smirked and poked Sasuke?s forehead.

?I heard about the news you lucky bastard. In my opinion, you don?t deserve a girl like Yuki.?

Sasuke pushed Itachi?s hand away.

?You?re right, I don?t deserve her. But I won her in the end, so kiss my ass.?

?Eww?I?ll pass??

Sasuke shook his head and walked away. Itachi trailed behind him.

?Stop following me.? Sasuke growled.

?Naruto said I had to stay with you and Yuki. And besides, Michi is at your house.?

?And how do you know that??

?My crows.?

?Dude, your like a stalker?.?

Sasuke sighed and continued to walk away. Itachi raised an eyebrow as they left the village and came across a large mansion. Itachi whistled out loud.

?This your place?? Itachi asked.

?Yea. Yuki wanted a big place out of the village so she can own some horses.?

?And have a lot of kids I take it.?

Sasuke glared at Itachi.

?That hasn?t been discussed.? Sasuke growled.

?Not an open discussion? Did you even tie the knot yet??

Sasuke stopped and turned to face Itachi, his face full of anger.

?We can?t because the other nations want us dead. Naruto is trying to make a peace agreement but the other nations find us as a threat and said Konoha is too soft toward their rogue ninjas. Until Naruto makes the peace agreement, me and Yuki are forced to wait.? Sasuke snarled lowly.

Itachi looked at his brother. He knew for one thing that Sasuke was pissed and disappointed in this unexpected outcome.  Itachi sighed and looked at the sky.

?So, why were you gonna kill Michi?? Itachi asked casually, wanting to change the subject.

Sasuke smirked.

?She?s a sorry excuse for an Uchiha and I was just going to put her out of her misery.? Sasuke replied.

Itachi glared at Sasuke and hit him on the back of the head. 

?Ow.? Sasuke groaned and rubbed the back of his head.

?Baka. What did Michi ever see in you?? Sasuke growled.

?I will never have that discussion with you.? Itachi replied with a smirk.

--------------------------

Michi sighed, starring at the ground.

?Wandering just doesn?t satisfy me?.anything I do now reminds me of?of?.Itachi..? Michi replied miserably.

?Have you thought of maybe?I don?t know?.finding someone else..? Yuki suggested.

?I can?t do that?Itachi was the only person who understood me.? 

?Maybe letting him go will help you..?

?How? Yuki, he was the only person that I loved in my life. My father was only seen as my mentor, nothing else. Itachi basically raised me, we grew up together. We never hated each other like you and Sasuke did. We bonded instantly.?

Michi sighed. Yuki looked up, seeing Sasuke and another person walk into the room. Yuki?s face paled when Itachi became visible. Itachi mouthed something and Yuki smirked. She could always read lips. ?Tsukuyomi, you?re a bad loser.?

?Michi, you need to let go.? Yuki replied sympathetically.

?I can?t. Yuki, Itachi was my only reason to stay living. I never got to say good-bye when he left. I never told him how much he means to me.? Michi muttered, starring at the ground.

?How much do I mean to you?? Itachi asked, wrapping his arms around Michi?s shoulders.

Michi?s eyes widened and she turned around. She swallowed hard.

?H-how? You?re suppose to be dead?? Michi muttered.

?You know, you?re the second person to say that to me. Can?t I just get a welcome back?? Itachi replied.

?That?s because when people die, they?re suppose to stay dead.? Sasuke retorted, sitting next to Yuki.

Michi blinked back tears, looking at Itachi. Itachi smirked and pulled her into a warm hug. Michi quietly cried into his shoulder, Itachi gently rubbing her back. Sasuke pretended to gag. Yuki glared at him and swatted him.

?Why did you do that?? Sasuke whispered angrily. 

?That wasn?t mature. We do that, so why can?t your brother?? Yuki whispered back.

?Because its Itachi.?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki swatted him again. Itachi smirked, amused with the ?silent? fight. Michi looked up at Itachi and gave him a kiss. Sasuke made gagging sounds. 

?I HAD IT WITH YOU!!!? Yuki growled.

Yuki kicked Sasuke out of the window. 

?OW!? Sasuke groaned from outside.

Yuki waved to Itachi and Michi before jumping out of the window, landing heavily on Sasuke. Yuki began slapping Sasuke repeatedly. Michi looked at the window before looking back at Itachi.

?How are you alive?? Michi muttered.

?Lets just say I won a bet against the moon god.? Itachi replied with a smirk.

Michi giggled and hugged him.

?I love you Itachi.? Michi replied happily.

?I love you too.?

?OW!! YUKI THAT HURTS!!!!? Sasuke screamed.

?QUIT BEING AN IMMATURE FREAK!!!? Yuki growled.

Itachi looked at Michi.

?Lets go stop the bloodshed, shall we?? Itachi muttered.

?Nah, Sasuke can fend for himself.? Michi replied before kissing Itachi.

-------------------------------

Itachi sat on the couch, Michi laying against him, a smile on her face. Sasuke sat on the floor where Yuki tended to his wounds. Sasuke growled in pain as the medicine stung his deep wounds.

?Quit moving.? Yuki growled.

?I would if would stop hurting.? Sasuke growled.

?Be a man.? Michi retorted.

?I would if you would stop acting like one.? Sasuke growled back.

Yuki spilt a heavy amount of medicine on Sasuke?s wounds. Sasuke yelled in pain, making Michi and Itachi smirk.

?WHY?D YOU DO THAT?!?!? Sasuke growled.

?You were being an impolite jerk.? Yuki replied.

?How was that being impolite? I was stating a fact.? Sasuke retorted.

Yuki slapped Sasuke upside the head.

?OW!? Sasuke groaned.

?Shut your mouth and sit still.? Yuki growled.

Sasuke groaned and kept quiet. Itachi smirked.

?So, Yuki wears the pants.? Itachi announced.

Michi snickered, resting her head on Itachi?s chest.

?DO NOT!!? Sasuke snapped.

Yuki punched Sasuke upside the head.

?WOULD YOU STOP IT?!?!? Sasuke growled.

?Not until you act like a civilized person.? Yuki replied.

Sasuke muttered under his breath.

?WHAT WAS THAT?!?! YOU THINK THAT?S FUNNY?!?!?? Yuki growled.

Yuki grabbed the nearest table and smacked Sasuke upside the head. Sasuke hit the floor with a thud, his wounds reopening. Sasuke yelled in pain as Yuki dumped all the medicine on his wounds. Itachi chuckled and stroked Michi?s back. 

?Hey, Yuki, mind if I stay here tonight?? Michi asked.

?Yeah, sure.? Yuki replied.

?I thought it was against Uchiha clan to have sex before marriage.? Sasuke muttered.

?I?m not gonna have sex. I?d like to stay the night because I have nowhere else to go. And me and Itachi wont be in the same room. ALSO, why does it concern you?? Michi asked.

Sasuke remained silent. Itachi smirked.

?Cat got your tongue or are you afraid that your fianc? will kill you this time?? Itachi asked amused.

Sasuke was about to reply before Yuki cleared her throat. Sasuke sighed and let Yuki continue working on him. Itachi smirked.

?I so knew it, Yuki is the man in the relationship.?

?Is not.? Sasuke growled.

?Looks that way.?

Sasuke gave Itachi and Michi a death glare as the two got up and walked down the halls toward the spare rooms. Sasuke turned on Yuki, a venomous look in his eyes.

?Mind explaining the abuse today?!? Sasuke growled.

?You were ruining their reunion. I thought it was nice to do that.?

?You?re ALWAYS too eager to please.? Sasuke retorted.

?Am not!? Yuki hissed.

Sasuke gently grabbed her wrists and leaned close to her. Yuki face flushed as his warm breath caressed her skin.

?I can remind you of all the times that concerns a night between me and you.?

?N-no! T-that?s not appropriate right now!?

Sasuke brushed the hair out of her face and teasingly kissed her forehead. Yuki shivered, excitement flowing through her blood.

?Does it matter?? He asked.

?W-we have guest staying here!?

Sasuke nuzzled her.

?Ignore them.?

Itachi came back into the room and gazed at the two. He picked up a book and threw it at Sasuke, striking the young Uchiha in the back of the head. Sasuke turned and glared at Itachi.

?What the hell was that for!?? Sasuke hissed.

?Show some respect for your guests. We don?t want to walk in on you doing your business when you should be doing that in a bedroom anyways. Besides, I think you can what until after your married.?

?Shut the hell up. I already told you mine and Yuki?s position.?

Yuki sighed.

?I?m going to bed. See you in a bit.?

She kissed Sasuke and walked down the hall. Sasuke watched her go then looked back at Itachi.

?Happy?? Sasuke growled.

?Sasuke, I know you?re mad at the world now. But I have to tell you that Naruto gave you two the all clear.?

?What?? Sasuke whispered bewildered.

?He told me before I left his office. He said you can consider yourself a married man in a couple months.?

Sasuke smiled.

?I can?t believe it. Yuki will love it. Wait, how did Naruto do this? I thought he was having problems.?

?I pulled a few strings, I made Tsyukiyomi do a couple extra things before I bided him farewell.?

Sasuke?s smile got bigger.  He patted Itachi?s shoulder and walked down the hall. Itachi sighed.

?Thanks Itachi. I love you. I owe you one.? Itachi muttered sarcastically.

He stared at Sasuke?s retreating form.

?You?re welcome you unthankful brat.? Itachi growled.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 29, 2009)

WOWWWWWWW-
I was wrong

 In a year, Itachi, that house is gonna be filled with children *gets Chidori'd* DX


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 29, 2009)

you never know. you might be right there.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 29, 2009)

;A; Too...many...kidssss!! >.<


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 29, 2009)

what the hell? lmao


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 29, 2009)

That's what's gonna happen XD


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 29, 2009)

maybe, just maybe


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 29, 2009)

*Whoa Whoa whoa... what is this? What did I just read in the chapter, SL?

Michi? Freakin' Michi? The hell!! I thought we had an agreement!! 

Inner: It's her ff.

Bull crap!! I'm a god damn viewer! I get respects!!

inner: Still her ff...

Shut up!! 

Inner: Let me get you off this topic... Sasuke has been getting his ass kicked..

YO- oh... ahehehe... that was funny...*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 30, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *Whoa Whoa whoa... what is this? What did I just read in the chapter, SL?
> 
> Michi? Freakin' Michi? The hell!! I thought we had an agreement!!
> 
> ...



 agreement? what agreement? I have no idea what your talking about.

 did you just realize Sasuke was getting his ass kicked?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 30, 2009)

*Inner: She got distracted by Michi.



Inner: .... I'm not going to be on your side...

I'll make naked Gai-sensei pictures pop up.

Inner: Oh my god no!!!*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 1, 2009)

I am so confused......I've was trying to pass the time clara. Is it a crime to focus on a side character for awhile?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 2, 2009)

*Ye-

Inner: no. it's fine.

-,-*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 4, 2009)

longest chap yet. Don't kill me.

Chapter 37: A change in Life


*Spoiler*: __ 



*months later*

?Pay rent? Are you kidding me?? Itachi growled.

Sasuke chuckled and chewed on a piece of bacon. It was morning, and everyone sat around the table. Yuki picked at the food on her plate, not really in the mood to eat. She looked at Sasuke, who glared at Itachi. Michi shook her head and continued to eat, ignoring them.

?Why the hell do I have to pay rent, Sasuke??

?Because I don?t want you free loading off me. Either pay up or move out.? Sasuke replied.


?You already get paid a lot from Naruto. You obviously don?t need another source of income.? Itachi snapped.

?Hey, if you can?t afford it, get lost.?

?You don?t need anymore money. You?re rich as it is. You can afford all your horses, yourself, Yuki, and all the other shit you have around here. You haven?t gone in debt from having the wedding and buying that expensive ring. And most of all, I wouldn?t worry about Yuki eating too much because she barely eats as it is.?

?You know darn well Yuki can?t keep down anything right now.? Sasuke hissed.

?You know, I?m sitting right here.? Yuki growled.

Itachi looked at Yuki and smiled playfully. 

?Morning sickness sucks huh? You know, you could always blame Sasuke for this.?

Yuki shot a death glare at him. Sasuke turned and kissed her head.

?You have to eat something.? Sasuke muttered.

Yuki pushed her plate away from her. Just the scent was making her sick.

?Why bother if I?m just going to throw it up?? Yuki growled lowly.

Michi looked at Yuki sympathetically and continued eating. Sasuke sighed and patted Yuki?s back.

?Don?t worry, Itachi?s ugly face will leave soon.? Sasuke replied.

Itachi shot a death glare at Sasuke. Michi kept her eyes on her food, not wanting to enter the conversation.

?Why must you insult me in any conversation?? Itachi growled.

?Cause its you.? Sasuke retorted.

?The next Uchiha Tsyukiyomi will see wont be me.? 

?Michi?s dying? Oh, happy day.?

Michi dropped her fork.

?You have a problem with me, Lady?? Michi growled.

?Lady? That?s childish.? Sasuke retorted, slightly amused.

?Well I cant call you anything else because you?re too weak to be called an Uchiha and you sure are NOT a man.?

Yuki smirked. Itachi kept his eyes on Michi. He loved it when she was mad, especially at other people. Sasuke glared at Michi.

?You better apologize before your next meal is poison.? Sasuke snapped.

?It already is poison you unthankful brat.? Michi growled.

?Unthankful? What gives you the right to call me unthankful?!?

?Everything, especially your wedding. You think you?re the innocent one? Your ego is soo big that you think that anyone that doesn?t agree with you deserves to die. Well, Lady, take a good look at yourself and you?ll know why you don?t deserve the Uchiha name.?

With that, Michi walked out of the room. Itachi sighed and followed after Michi. Yuki looked at the table. 

?My ego isn?t big. They?re the ones with the problem.? Sasuke growled.

Yuki sighed, not knowing what to say.

Michi groaned her frustration as she collapsed on her bed. Itachi walked into the room and closed the door behind him. 

?You alright?? Itachi asked.

?I want to strangle him so bad but then I have to keep reminding myself that I shouldn?t sink THAT low.? Michi growled, eyeing the ceiling.

Itachi sat next to Michi, starring at her.

?You know he?s not going to change, he?s just that kind of person.? Itachi commented.

?Why didn?t your mother smoother him in the delivery room?? Michi growled.

Itachi sighed.

?We can go if you want.? Itachi muttered.

Michi sat up, starring at Itachi like she didn?t hear him right.

?We?? Michi asked.

?I?ll go wherever you go.? Itachi replied, a tiny smile on his face.

Michi looked at the ground, a smile crawling on her face. 

?Thanks Itachi.? Michi muttered.

Itachi patted her back.

?No prob.? Itachi muttered.

Michi rested herself against him and closed her eyes.

---------------------------------

?Are you going to be all right?? Sasuke asked, looking down at Yuki.

Yuki was curled up on the couch, getting over her usual throw-up-what-ever-is-in-her-stomach routine. Yuki looked up at him, her eyes tinted with red.

?I?ll be fine?.? She muttered lowly.

?Yuki, your chakra is agitated again. Just get some sleep.?

?Really? What gave that away?? Yuki snapped.

?Your eyes. It?s a dead give away that your body isn?t taking this well.?

Yuki buried her head in the pillow, refusing to look at him anymore.

?Get to work or Naruto will have your head.? Her voice was slightly muffled by the pillow.

?He knows I won?t leave home unless I know you?ll last through the day. No one is staying home with you today, you?ll have to fend for yourself until I get home.?

?I?ve been doing that since I was little.?

?But this time you have a baby to think about. Don?t push yourself or Kyuubi will eat me.?

?Fine just go already.?

Sasuke smiled and kissed her head.

?Anything you want me to get before I get home??

?A knife and pain killers.?

?I think not.?

Sasuke sighed and walked out the door. After he took a couple of steps outside, he turned to look at the door. ?She?ll get over this. Sakura said it was a phase. I hope she?s right.? Sasuke shook his head and headed off to the village. 

When Yuki was sure that Sasuke was gone she sat up and stretched then glared down at her stomach.

?You demon child, you?ll kill me before I get to kill your father for this.? Yuki muttered.

She sighed and walked into the kitchen, looking for something that would be easy on her stomach. All she found were crackers. She looked at it in distaste and walked back into the living room, plopping down on the couch. She nibbled on the crackers while she mentally killed Sasuke. After only eating a couple crackers, Yuki sighed and curled up on the couch, falling asleep instantly.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke walked into Naruto?s office and sat down in a chair. Naruto raised his eye brow and leaned back in his chair. It remained silent between the two, each other waiting for one of them to say something. Itachi and Michi walked in and stopped in their tracks. Itachi looked at Naruto and Sasuke and rolled his eyes.

?You need something Sasuke?? Naruto asked.

?No.? Sasuke growled, glancing at Itachi.

Itachi got the hint right away.

?What ever you have to say to Naruto, you can say it front of me.? Itachi growled.

Naruto sighed.

?How?s Yuki doing?? Naruto asked.

?She?s not doing well. She won?t eat, she can?t even keep anything down.? Sasuke muttered.

?Sakura said it was just a phase.? Naruto replied.

?Sakura says this, Sakura says that. She has no idea how this is affecting everyone that lives in the household.? Sasuke snapped.

?Sasuke, I have some information that you might not want to hear.? Itachi said.

Sasuke turned to glare at Itachi. Michi sighed and sat down on Naruto?s desk.

?What.? Sasuke demanded.

?I think the reason Yuki is having problems is because of what she is. She?s a mix breed, and you even told me yourself that she?s constantly fighting with her fox blood. I dug up information of half demons and it turned out that most half-breeds don?t live past age 10 because of the constant struggle of their blood. And if one miraculously survives to reach maturity, their suppose to be sterile. The fact that Yuki is capable of being pregnant  is a miracle in itself. I?m just saying it?s her fox blood that is causing her body to act up.?

Sasuke looked at the floor.

?I should?ve taken that into consideration. I just didn?t think it would be a problem.? Sasuke muttered.

?You never take anything into consideration. The fact is, you?re an idiot. You didn?t even think about it. You acted on your dumb ass man impulse. And I know a secret, you knocked her up before the wedding. That?s why you rushed it.? Michi  sneered.

Sasuke glared at her. 

?I did not!? Sasuke hissed.

?Did to. She told me the reason. You think you?re the only one that can get information out of her?? Michi taunted.

Itachi sighed.

?Listen, the point is you have to let nature run its course. I?m sure Yuki will get over it.? Itachi said.

Naruto leaned forward.

?Setting family issues aside, Sasuke, Itachi, I?m afraid that we have an issue.? Naruto growled.

?An issue?? Sasuke asked.

?Fox demons. Yuki said her clan was peaceful? Well, not anymore. I think it?s a bunch of young rogue foxes, but their terrorizing the country side. I need them disposed of.?

Sasuke and Itachi nodded.

?Understood.? They both said in unison.

?And what ever you do, don?t tell Yuki. She?ll flip.? Naruto commanded.

All three Uchihas disappeared in an instant. Naruto leaned back in his chair and rubbed his temples, cursing slightly under his breath.

------------------------------------------------

Yuki rolled on her side and snored slightly. She was still asleep, unaware of anything going on. She stirred slightly when she heard knocking at the door. Ignoring it, she remained on the couch until she heard that the door handle was being messed with. She drowsily sat up and glared at the door. ?_Did one of those retards forget their keys?_? She thought. Yuki narrowed her eyes as the pounding continued. ?_Judging by the impatience, I think that?s Sasuke. Dumb ass must have forgot his key._? Yuki rolled her eyes, stood up and walked to the door.

?I?m coming already! Did you forget your keys moron!?? Yuki yelled.

When Yuki got close, the door was kicked open. Yuki stood there shocked as she stared at three young men. She was even more surprised when she realized that all three of them had crimson eyes. She knew it all too well, they were apart of her clan; they were fox demons. 

?Well, well now. It seems we?ve stumbled upon one of our own.? One with black hair muttered.

Yuki stared. Two with brown colored hair looked around the other one and grinned at her. Yuki knew for a fact that those two were twins.

?Female huh? Well, it?s not every day that you see a rogue female.? One of the twins gleefully growled.

?Who are you?? Yuki growled.

?Oh, I?m sorry. Where are my manners? I?m Aero,? The black haired one replied then pointed at the other two, ?that?s Dekei and Kai. Now, I ask of your name??

?Yuki. I?m Kyuubi?s youngest child.? Yuki growled.

The twins stared at Yuki. Aero smirked and shook his head.

?The young ruler? Well now, this makes everything easier. Why don?t we step outside for a bit?? He darkly said.

Yuki looked to find the twins behind her and ?encouraged? her out the door with Aero in the lead. They stopped in the middle of the huge back yard, the horse stables only yards away. The air stilled around all of them, as they stared each other down. The horses paced and snorted in fear, sensing that something was coming.

?Well?? Yuki asked in annoyance. 

?It took us a long time to track you down. Now we can eliminate Kyuubi?s dynasty forever.? Kai growled.

?Kill me? Why? What did I do?? Yuki snapped.

?You broke the most important law, you run around with humans. And the punishment degreed by the elder is death. Since your brother ran away and Kyuubi is locked away, that leaves you. But don?t worry, your death will be quick and painless.? Aero growled.

Yuki froze up. What the hell was going on? What did she do to deserve that? All she could think about was Sasuke, herself, and the baby. She took a step back and the twins morphed into their fox forms. Yuki looked around, eyeing the two cinnamon colored foxes and now the black and grey one that was Aero. 

?Any last words?? Aero growled.

?Yea, fuck off.? Yuki replied and morphed into her fox form. 

The three males looked at each other than at Yuki, blood-chilling grins on their faces. Yuki glared at them, prepared for anything. She was dealing with members of her clan, she couldn?t hold back. The only thing she feared was her child. What if she went to far? What if the baby was killed during this? Yuki looked up. Aero came straight at her.

----------------------------

?SASUKE!! I?LL KILL YOU MYSELF!!? Michi snarled.

Sasuke, holding the map upside down, glared at the Uchiha. Itachi sighed, leaning against the tree.

?Quit complaining.? Sasuke growled.

?Quit complaining?! You idiot, you led us to the border!? Michi snapped.

?Its not my fault that the person who made this map didn?t know directions!?

?Sasuke, you?re not even holding it right!?

?Yes I am!!?

Itachi groaned and grabbed the map from Sasuke. Itachi turned it the other way before handing it to Sasuke.

?Ooh?.heheh?? Sasuke felt humiliation growing inside of him.

Sasuke looked at the map.

?Well, smart one?? Michi growled.

?Shut up.? Sasuke muttered.

Michi sighed and sat down on the ground, resting her chin on her hand.

?Um?.we?re here??.so?.um?? Sasuke mumbled.

Itachi sighed and slightly nudged Michi with his foot. Michi looked up at him.

?What?? Michi growled.

?Get off your lazy butt.? Itachi toyed, a smirk on his face.

?I would but you keep starring at my butt.? Michi retorted.

Itachi looked away, a faint blush on his face.

?You pervert.? Michi replied.

Sasuke studied the map. He couldn?t help the feeling of dread on him. Something was telling him to head home, and fast.

?Guys, lets go home.? Sasuke replied before looking up.

Michi looked at Sasuke.

?Already? Man, you?re such a wimp.? Michi replied.

?We have to go now.? Sasuke growled.

Itachi quickly knew why Sasuke was in a rush.

?Come on.? Itachi muttered, helping Michi to her feet.

-------------------------------------

Yuki clawed at Aero, taking out his eye. Aero growled in pain, blood dripping on the ground. Yuki smirked and jumped back. She only had a minor wound on her front leg. She had the upper hand. Kai yelled his thrill as he jumped at Yuki. Dekei came at her other side, his claws out. Yuki smirked and jumped back, the twins clashing into each other. Dekei?s claws dug into Kai, as Kai?s fangs dug into Dekei. The two fell to the ground, growling in pain. Yuki rolled her eyes. ?_Idiots._?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki looked up just before Aero took her down. He pinned her, biting heavily into her front legs, ripping the arteries. Yuki yelped and kicked him off of her. Aero spat the blood out of his mouth before jumping back at her. Yuki jumped over him and landed on the twins. Yuki spat fire on the twins, setting them ablaze. She jumped off of him, a smirk on her face. Aero growled and lunged at her, the two rolling, trying to be on top. Dekei and Kai ran around, trying to get the fire off of themselves. Finally, they shook it off.

?W-we?re outta here Aero!? The two yelped before running off. 

Aero was on top. Yuki smirked.

?Useless bunch, aren?t they?? Yuki mocked.

?I?ll finish you myself.? Aero growled.

?I DON?T THINK SO!? Sasuke growled as he jumped out of the trees.

Sasuke focused chakra into his hand before running at Aero.

?CHIDORI!?

Aero jumped, but he still got most of the blow. Sasuke pierced right through him. Aero landed on the ground, coughing up blood.  A kunai was flung into his side. Aero glared at Michi. Michi held her bored expression as well as Itachi. Sasuke was about to attack Aero until he jumped back.

?You will see me again, you ungrateful brat.? Aero growled before running back.

Sasuke narrowed his eyes before walking to Yuki.

?I?m fine.? Was Yuki?s reply.

?Yuki, you?re hurt. You?re going to the doctor.? Sasuke replied.

?I said I?m fine.?

?Yuki, you?re hurt. You?re going. You have to think about the baby now and quit being selfish.?

Yuki sighed, knowing this was a fight she wasn?t going to win.

?I can heal myself.? Yuki snapped.

?No you can?t. You?re awful at it. Now change back before I force you to.?

Yuki glared at him but complied. Sasuke looked at her arms then shook his head.

?You?ll need stitches.? He growled.

Sasuke tore the ends of his shirt off and wrapped them around Yuki?s arms, stopping the blood flow. Yuki didn?t fail to notice the anger in his eyes. Yuki rolled her eyes. ?Great, here we go again. I can never get away with anything.? Itachi and Michi snickered, knowing what Yuki?s expression meant. Sasuke glared at them and then turned his attention back to Yuki.

?Fine. You win??..this time?.? Yuki growled.

?It?s not fine Yuki. You?re like a disaster magnet. After today, someone will be home watching you.?

?Is that suppose to be a punishment? It?s not my fault my clan is having problems and decided I need to die. My idiot brother ran away and that leaves the throne to me, but they feel that Kyuubi?s dynasty has went on long enough, so they?re wanted to kill any family member off. And apparently, I?m on the list despite never actually being apart of the clan. Hell, they all know me but I don?t know them.? Yuki replied.

?That?s sick.? Itachi said.

?Someone must be instigating a revolt?? Michi asked.

?It must be Aero. He really wanted me dead.? Yuki murmured.

?If he ever comes back, he?ll be a rug on the living room floor.? Sasuke growled.

Yuki sighed and shook her head. It was official; she lived with the oddest people in Konoha. But she couldn?t help but smile, they were her odd family. She would never trade anything in the world for them.

?Yuki, snap out of your day dream. We?re going.? Sasuke called.

?Daydream? What gave you that idea??

?Blank face expression, far off look in your eyes.?

?Only you would know?.?

Sasuke shot her a glare then continued on his way. Yuki began to follow and stopped when she heard something. She turned to gaze at Amaterasu and a woman she had never seen before.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 4, 2009)

Yea! Sasuke's getting insulted! I love this chapter!!

First part: Holy crap, Michi is queen! Yes!! That was great!! I love you!!

Second part: Ha!! Ha! Haha! Haha!! He can't read a map! Ahaha! That's great!!

Third part: Ha! He's still getting yell at! Yeah!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 4, 2009)

Yuki must be happy...
Shibo: o.o"


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 4, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Yuki must be happy...
> Shibo: o.o"



 how so my dear friend? lol

@ Clara: i knew you would like that!!!!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2009)

Haven't read this in a while! Getting really good.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 6, 2009)

Shibo: At least it's not my-
*covers her mouth*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 6, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Haven't read this in a while! Getting really good.



Bout time! lol



Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Shibo: At least it's not my-
> *covers her mouth*



not your what?


----------



## Morphine (Dec 7, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> MORPHINEEEE





Sasuke Luver said:


> MORPHINE!?!?!? OMG I MISSED YOU!!!





Sasuke Luver said:


> Where'd morphine go?? aww.....T-T i was hoping for a review from her





Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Maybe she'll be on tomorrow...?





Sasuke Luver said:


> Hopefully.....i miss her





Miss Fortune said:


> *I sense a major amount of sexiness from this ff.
> 
> Then I saw Morph's reply.
> 
> ...



okay okay calm down. I know i'm epic. Really loving this stuff, sorry I didn't review earlier. Your writing skills have improved quite a lot! Keep up the good work.




still sexy, still here.

Morphy <3


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 7, 2009)

Ha! I glomped you first! I'm proud. Haha... oh damn I'm catching sexy!! Ah!! Get it off! Get if off! Dammit Morph! Control your sexy disease!


----------



## Morphine (Dec 7, 2009)

Sadly, I can't. Be sexy.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 7, 2009)

YAY!!! Now, i'm happy.


----------



## Morphine (Dec 7, 2009)

Because I'm here, right.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 7, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Sadly, I can't. Be sexy.



 If I turn into a Morphine clone, don't yell at me.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 7, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Because I'm here, right.



Oh yes. 



Miss Fortune said:


> If I turn into a Morphine clone, don't yell at me.



I won't.


----------



## Morphine (Dec 8, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> If I turn into a Morphine clone, don't yell at me.



how will you achieve such divine heights?



Sasuke Luver said:


> Oh yes.



<33333


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 8, 2009)

Morphine said:


> how will you achieve such divine heights?



I won't be on level with you, Morph. I'll become your mini me!

Another you on a smaller scale! 
Only costs you a low payment of $19.95! Plus shipping and handling...


----------



## Morphine (Dec 8, 2009)

Go on, let's see it.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 8, 2009)

Dammit... I still can't even get close to Morphy's charisma... I give up... I suck...


----------



## Morphine (Dec 8, 2009)

aw, shucks. don't give up.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 8, 2009)

This ought to be very entertaining. lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 8, 2009)

s

I won't give up easily. I'll try for the hair and nails. That's as close as I'll probably get.


----------



## Morphine (Dec 9, 2009)

i don't use nail polish, hair is shoulder length


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 9, 2009)

wow...lol......


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 9, 2009)

Haircut to be done! 


SL, we are patiently awaiting your chapter.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 9, 2009)

SL, is working her ass off on the chapter clara....


----------



## Morphine (Dec 12, 2009)

Clara you bastard <333333


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh I know! And I'm still proud of it!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol. finally. prepare to laugh your asses off.

Chapter 38: Family Ties


*Spoiler*: __ 



?Mother Amaterasu? What did I do this time?? Yuki asked.

?It came to my attention of your situation.? The goddess replied.

Yuki gazed at the woman beside the wolf. Nothing gave Yuki the slightest hint of who she was. The lady smiled and pulled Yuki into a hug. Yuki stared, confused on what was going on. Something about this woman was familiar, but she couldn?t think of what it was. Sasuke, Michi, and Itachi stared.

?I haven?t seen you since you were born. I missed everything?.? The woman mumbled.

Yuki listened, dazed just by her voice. Her mind was muddled, not helping Yuki think clearly. Then it dawned on Yuki; this lady sounded like the dragon.

?You?re the dragon?.? Yuki whispered.

The woman looked down at Yuki.

?You don?t remember me?? She asked, her voice shaky.

?I don?t even know who you are to  be honest. All I know is that you?re the dragon.? Yuki replied.

?Oh Yuki??I?m Ryuu??your mother?..?

Yuki nearly stopped breathing. She pulled herself from Ryuu?s grasp and stepped back. She stared at Ryuu as Sasuke came to stand  by her, knowing what was going on already.

?I?m sorry if I shocked you. I just wanted to see you.?

Yuki still stayed silent.

?You?ve grown so much, I hardly recognize you.?

Yuki backed up some more, lightly growling. Ryuu realized that she wasn?t going to get a response out of Yuki. She sighed and looked at Sasuke then at Yuki. 

?I should?ve known you?d react this way. I guess I should leave then. Keep your promise Uchiha.?

Sasuke nodded as Ryuu disappeared. Amaterasu walked up to Yuki and gently pressed her paw on Yuki?s arm. Yuki felt calm as Amaterasu?s power washed over her. In a second, her wounds healed.

?You will be fine now. I?m sorry if you feel confused.? The wolf murmured.

?It?s fine really.? Yuki replied.

?Now listen here. You mustn?t slack off. More trouble awaits for you down the road.?

?I knew it. Disaster magnet.? Sasuke growled.

Amaterasu glared at Sasuke.

?Mortal, you should be grateful that some people love you enough to stick around. Show some respect to the ones that worked for all this peace.?

Sasuke bit his lip and turned away. Itachi and Michi snickered.

?Can?t I ever get a break?? Yuki fumed.

?A Kami?s work is never done. Your clan will need guidance once your able to go to them.?

Sasuke growled, showing what he thought of it.

?I didn?t say she had to go now. She can go when ever she feels like it. Maybe 3 to 5 years down the road.?

?How about never?? Sasuke growled.

?How about, you risk your child?s life if you do that.?

Sasuke and Yuki stared. Amaterasu grinned, knowing it finally sunk in.

?Now, I bid you adieu. You will see me around more often when the baby arrives.?

The wolf goddess disappeared in a flash of light. Sasuke made a face as everyone headed back home.

----------------------

Itachi sighed and walked into the living room, looking forward to relaxing on the couch. He stopped when he saw that Yuki had beat him to it.

?Yuki, go sleep in your room.? Itachi growled.

?No.? She snapped.

Itachi rolled his eyes.

?Sasuke!? He yelled.

?What now!?? Sasuke yelled back from another room.

?There?s a grizzly bear on the couch and it wants to eat me! Get rid of it!? 

?Grizzly bear?? Michi asked when she walked into the room.

She glanced at Yuki then back to Itachi. She sighed.

?Itachi, leave her alone. You can find another spot to sit at.?

?Just because she?s pregnant, doesn?t mean she?s getting special treatment.?

?She is. When you become pregnant, you?ll know why.?

Itachi glared at Michi as she made a face and ran out. Yuki snorted in amusement and stayed where she was. 

?Listen you oversized puffball, get off the couch. Its my spot when I get back from work and I?m not changing my routine just because Sasuke couldn?t keep it in his pants.?

Yuki glared at Itachi, her body tensing up.

?You got a lot of nerve messing with a Kitsune.? Yuki growled.

?Rolly Pully, I could careless what you are. You better be off the couch when I get back.? Itachi growled.

?Itachi, you?re butt is lazy enough, it doesn?t need to get lazier.? Michi replied.

Itachi turned to glare at her as Yuki snickered. 

?Don?t take it to seriously, chubby cheeks.? Michi mocked.

Michi quickly turned dead white as Itachi activated his Mangekyo Sharingan.

?Erm?Itachi.. you know I was kidding, right?? Michi muttered.

Itachi glared at her. Michi swallowed hard and bolted out of the house. Itachi ran after her. Michi ran for all she was worth, not caring about the people she knocked over.  Itachi appeared in front of her. Michi stopped, fearing for what was to come.

?Come on Itachi, don?t kill someone for having fun.? Michi whined.

Itachi sighed and slung Michi over his shoulder and started to walk back home. 

?This is kidnapping! I can sue you!? Michi yelped.

?Its not kidnapping when I have your consent.? Itachi replied calmly.

?You don?t have my consent!?

Itachi walked into the house and set Michi down on a chair in the living room.

?Stay.? He ordered.

Michi obeyed, scarred to run. Itachi left the room. Yuki looked at Michi.

?You?re not going to run?? Yuki asked surprised.

Michi shook her head.

?I know what he?s capable of. I aint leaving.? Michi replied.

?You?re funeral.? Yuki muttered.

Itachi walked back in the room with ropes. Michi?s eyes widened.

?You?re not serious, are you?? Michi asked.

Itachi walked in front of Yuki. Yuki looked up.

?What? Michi?s over there you blind bat.? Yuki muttered.

Itachi smirked. Yuki?s eyes widened.

?ITACHI!!! I?M GONNA KILL YOU!!? Yuki yelled as Itachi walked out of the kitchen, a smirk on his face. 

Itachi walked over to Michi and kissed her forehead.

?See you later.? Itachi replied happily.

With that, Itachi left the house. Michi walked into the kitchen, a smirk on her face. 

?He did warn you.? Michi replied.

?Well I wasn?t expecting him to tie me up to the fridge!? Yuki growled.

?Oh look at the time, I got to get going.?

Michi left, chuckling as Yuki yelled after her. Yuki groaned and hung her head. Yuki looked up as Sasuke walked into the room. Sasuke went into the cabinet, pulled out a snack, and walked out of the kitchen.

?AH, HELLO?? Yuki yelled.

?Oh, hi.? Sasuke called as he went back into the library.

?SASUKE!!!! GET YOU?RE BIG, FAT, EMPTY SKULL IN HERE!!? Yuki growled.

?What-?

Sasuke?s eyes filled with hate. 

?I?m going to kill him.? Sasuke growled before running out of the house.

?WAIT-UNTIE ME FIRST!!!? Yuki yelled.

He was already gone. Yuki groaned.

?I swear, all of the Uchiha?s are idiots.? Yuki muttered.

----------

The sun slowly began to set. Itachi stuck a dango in his mouth before looking at Michi.

?She was still tied up when you got back?? Itachi asked in disbelief.

?Yeah. Sasuke left to go kill you. I left Yuki where she was. I think that would teach her a lesson.? Michi replied.

?I?ve been on border today, heh, I didn?t see Sasuke at all.?

?Prepare to be killed when you come home.?

?I was thinking of using you as a shield.?

Michi scowled. Itachi chuckled and brushed the hair out of her face.

?I?d use Naruto first as a human shield before you.? Itachi replied.

?Excuse me, what was that?? Naruto growled.

Itachi and Michi looked up at Naruto.

?I think you heard loud enough. What do you want?? Itachi asked.

?I just wanted to let you know you?re on border patrol tomorrow.? Naruto growled.

Michi covered a smirk. Itachi sighed.

?Alright, I?ll be there.? Itachi muttered.

Naruto walked off, muttering under his breath.

?You just got a death wish.? Michi mocked.

?Not my first.? Itachi replied, taking another bite out of his dango.

Michi shrugged and grabbed the last dango, shoving it in her mouth. Itachi looked at his plate before looking up at Michi. Michi forced a smile.

?Couldn?t you buy your own?? Itachi asked, irritated.

?Its more delicious when it comes off your plate.? Michi replied.

Itachi sighed.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



------------------------------

Itachi and Michi walked into the house, finding Sasuke waiting for them.

?Uh-oh. Mommy?s mad.? Michi muttered.

?Itachi-? Sasuke started.

?Hey, she wouldn?t get off the couch. But lets also think, what did Sasuke do? Oh, I remember, he left his pregnant wife tied up.? Itachi retorted before walking to his room.

?He has a point there.? Michi commented before running into Itachi?s room.

Sasuke sighed.

?I already regret this.? He muttered, a tiny smile on his face.

Itachi glared at Michi.

?Don?t you have your own room?? Itachi asked, taking off his Anbu shirt and switching into a clean shirt.

?And be murdered there? No thanks.? Michi replied.

?I thought you said Sasuke couldn?t even kill a gold fish.? Itachi retorted, tweaking Michi?s nose.

?Its not him that I?m worried about. I?m scared that Yuki?s gonna squash me in my sleep.?

?You?re not sleeping here.?

?Why not??

?Because, I don?t trust you.?

?What would I do??

Itachi starred at her.

?Last time you took pictures of me and altered them then posted them all around Konoha.? Itachi replied.

?But you looked sexy.? Michi whined.

?Yes, but that also got me more stalking fan girls which I had to get restraining orders for.?

Michi looked at the floor, a smile crawling on her face. Itachi walked to his door and opened it.

?Good-nigh, Michi.? Itachi replied.

Michi gave a pout before walking to the door.

?Are you-?

?Michi.?

?Fine.?

Itachi closed the door behind Michi before smirking.

-----------------

Sasuke walked quietly to the bathroom. 

?I?m gonna take a bath.? Sasuke announced.

?Don?t forget to drown.? Michi replied, closing her bedroom door behind her. 

Sasuke sighed and went into the bathroom. Yuki closed her book and headed to her room. Closing the door shut, Yuki locked the door before sitting on her bed. Yuki pulled out another book and started to read. Sasuke walked to the bedroom, a towel slung over his shoulder. Sasuke smashed against the door when the knob wouldn?t budge.

?What the ?? Sasuke muttered.

He tried again, the door wouldn?t open.

?YUKI! OPEN THE DOOR!? Sasuke growled.

?GO SLEEP ON THE COUCH, YOU EMO!? Yuki shouted back.

?YUKI, DON?T BE CHILDISH! OPEN THE DOOR!?

? GO TIE YOURSELF TO THE FRIDGE!?

Sasuke groaned and stood there.

?Open the door, Yuki.? Sasuke growled.

?NO!? Yuki yelled.

Michi and Itachi opened their doors and looked down the hallway. Michi and Itachi smirked and watched the fight.

?Yuki, open the door before I break it down.? Sasuke warned.

?I?D LIKE TO SEE YOU TRY!? Yuki shouted.

?Yuki, come on. I?m tired and I wanna go to bed.?

?YOU SHOULD?VE THOUGHT ABOUT THAT BEFORE YOU LEFT ME!!!?

Sasuke sighed. Itachi and Michi chuckled.

?That proves my statement factual. Yuki IS the man.? Itachi mocked.

Sasuke spun around and shot the two death glares.

?GET YOUR FAT BUTTS BACK IN BED BEFORE I RIP THEM OFF AND PIN THEM ABOVE THE FIREPLACE!!!? Sasuke growled.

?I?D LIKE TO SEE YOU TRY!!? Yuki shouted.

?What she said.? Itachi mocked as Michi snickered.

Sasuke groaned.

?I WASN?T TALKING TO YOU!? Sasuke growled back at Yuki.

?NOW YOU?RE IGNORING ME?!?!? GO SLEEP OUTSIDE!!? Yuki shouted.

Itachi snickered and Michi bursted out laughing.

?GET BACK TO BED!!? Sasuke snarled at the two.

?I AM IN BED!!!? Yuki snapped.

?I WASN?T TALKING TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?

Michi continued to laugh. Itachi smirked, leaning against the doorway to his bedroom.

?Face it Sasuke, you never had the leash in the relationship.? Itachi replied.

Sasuke glared at Itachi.

?This is none of your business.? Sasuke growled.

?I live in this house to, so it is.? Itachi retorted.

Michi tried to keep a straight face but failed.

?You wont be living when I?m through with you.? Sasuke growled.

?WHAT WAS THAT?!?!!??!??!!?!?!? I?LL GO OUT THERE AND RIP YOU TO SHREDS IF YOU KEEP THIS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? Yuki snarled.

Sasuke groaned.

?You should listen to your husband, he sounds pretty mad.? Michi replied.

Itachi covered a smile.

?I WASN?T TALKING TO YOU, YUKI!? Sasuke growled.

?REAL MATURE, EMO!? Yuki growled.

?You, get to bed before I rip you to shreds.? Sasuke growled at Michi.

?YOU GET TO BED WHILE YOU STILL HAVE A PLACE TO LIVE!? Yuki snarled.

Sasuke tensed.

?I?d take his warning before he rips up all your pretty dresses.? Michi mocked.

Sasuke had it.

?SHUT UP BEFORE I RIP OFF YOUR MOUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? Sasuke yelled.

Hearing heavy footsteps, Michi and Itachi closed their doors. Sasuke spun around, finding Yuki glaring at him, her eyes red.

?Yuki????.I-I was talking to them??? Sasuke stuttered, jerking his thumb behind him.

Yuki looked, finding no one.

?You know Sasuke, you always blame those two for your actions, its making me sick. Grow up and take responsibility. Go sleep on the couch while you?re still apart of this marriage.? Yuki replied before slamming the door in Sasuke?s face.

Sasuke sighed and headed to the living room. Michi and Itachi stuck their heads out of the rooms.

?Way to show her who?s boss.? Michi replied.

Sasuke ignored them and entered the living room. Michi looked at Itachi, Itachi shrugged. They sighed and went back to bed. Sasuke groaned and laid on the couch. He sighed and closed his eyes.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 15, 2009)

Itachi is so mean He geeets~ *pulls up a drawing of him from Sasuke when he was still in Oto*
Shibo:


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you. i tried my best. lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 15, 2009)

:rofl



That.... was... genius... Thank you. I needed that. HA!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 15, 2009)

Why thank you. lol. i wanted to add a bit of comedy. did i over due it? lol


----------



## mariah uchiha (Dec 16, 2009)

what that was a lot of yelling lol cool


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 17, 2009)

you can thank my sister for the insperation...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 25, 2009)

yay.....lol

Chapter 39: New Light


*Spoiler*: __ 



For months, Sasuke slept on the couch. Yuki had made it clear that Sasuke wasn?t forgiven. Not wanting to keep it going, Sasuke stayed clear of the angry fox. Itachi made it a habit to torment Sasuke, until the younger Uchiha snapped. Itachi was sitting on the couch, reading when Sasuke walked into the room.

?Hey.? Sasuke said.

Itachi ignored him.

?Itachi.?

Still nothing.

?Itachi!? 

Itachi rolled his eyes and looked up.

?What do you want?? Itachi asked, annoyed.

?I?m going to work.?

?So? Shouldn?t you tell the bear this??

Sasuke glared at him.

?The bear is sleeping. And I?m not going to risk my throat for waking her up.? Sasuke hissed.

Itachi shrugged. Sasuke shook his head and walked toward the door. Itachi smiled, knowing one way to continue this fight.

?And don?t you think of waking her up while I?m gone!? Sasuke yelled while closing the door behind him.

Itachi looked at the door, a smirk on his face.

?Oh, I won?t Sasuke dear. I just want to see if the fat bear can move around now?? 

Itachi got up and walked down the hall. He opened the door to Sasuke?s room slightly and peered in at the sleeping girl. He was about to step in when he felt someone tug at his sleeve. He turned around to see that Michi glared up at him.

?What are you doing?? Michi asked.

?Going to wake up the bear.?

?You know, its annoying that you and Sasuke are calling her that. Maybe if you two would be more nicer, she wouldn?t be like that.?

Itachi poked her in the forehead.

?It?s the over amount of hormones. She hates everyone and everything right now because she could burst anytime.?

?You?re being cruel??

?I don?t think so. I mean, I bet if I just poked her, the thing would pop out.?

Michi slapped Itachi. Itachi blinked and shook his head.

?Just leave her be!? Michi hissed.

?No.?

?Why are you so set on bothering her!??

?She has been sleeping too much lately. I only see her awake when she bothers to eat something.?

?Are you actually worried??

?No.?

?Then why are you checking up on her??

?I?m not.?

?Then what do you call it??

Itachi glared at Michi. Michi smirked.

?Shoo.? Itachi muttered.

?Make me.? Michi retorted.

Itachi narrowed his eyes.

?Why cant you let me do what I do best?? Itachi growled.

?Because its not nice-?

?Since when do you care?!?

Michi remained silent. Itachi smirked and took a step in. Michi grabbed the collar of his shirt and dragged him out of the room. She led him to the living room, Itachi sneering at her.

?Oh grow up.? Michi replied after releasing the Uchiha.

Itachi glared at her.

?Go to work.? Michi growled.

?I don?t even-?

?I don?t care. Out.?

?Then you?re leaving too.?

?Wha-Why??

?Fair.?

Michi groaned and followed Itachi out of the house. Yuki opened her eyes slowly, hearing the front door slam. She shook her head and yawned.

?Sasuke?? Her voice was hoarse.

She listened, but heard no response. Yuki made a face and slowly sat up. She felt dizzy but managed to shake it off. She stepped out into the hallway, still not hearing anything.

?Hello? Anyone home?? She called.

Nothing.

?Sasuke? Michi? Blood sucking vermin??

Still nothing. Yuki walked down the hallway and then stopped in her tracks. She felt awful, more than usual. She leaned against the wall, her hand on her stomach. She closed her eyes tightly, taking deep breaths. As quickly as it had come, the pain had subsided. 

?What the hell was that all about?.? Yuki mumbled.

?Hold on a sec, I forgot something.? Michi called back to Itachi as the door opened.

Michi stopped in her tracks, looking at Yuki.

?Are you alright?? Michi asked.

?Peachy.? Yuki growled.

Michi sighed. `Can?t she be nice for once? Its Sasuke?s fault in the first place, take your anger out on him, you fat bulluka.` Another jolt of pain hit Yuki, this time more painful. Yuki yelped and fell to her knees, breathing hard while holding her stomach.

?Yuki.? Michi called as she ran over to Yuki.

?Yuki, what?s wrong?? Michi asked, kneeling next to Yuki.

?I?m pregnant, that?s what.? Yuki growled.

Michi?s eyes narrowed.

?What?s taking you so long? Grizzly bear fall on you or something?? Itachi asked in irritation as he walked in.

His eyes snapped on Yuki then on Michi.

?Heh, you finally snapped. You hit a pregnant man.? Itachi mocked.

?What was that?!? Yuki growled.

?Uh-oh, you?re going to eat me.?

Yuki tensed.

?Both of you stop it! We have to get Yuki to the hospital.? Michi snapped.

?I don?t need to go to the hospital. I?m fine.? Yuki growled.

?Oh, are you? Fine, get up.?

Yuki got up slowly, the pain growing more intense. She winced and lost her balance. Michi caught her,  unprepared for the weight.

?How much weight did you gain?? Michi gasped, helping Yuki to her feet.

?If you didn?t notice, another person is living inside of me. Of course I put on more weight.? Yuki snarled.

?That?s news to me. I didn?t know you put on weight.? Itachi mocked.

Yuki shot a glare at him.

?Itachi, now isn?t the time.? Michi warned.

Yuki yelped, the pain getting the best of her.

?Will ya shut up?!? Itachi growled, covering his ears.

?I will when I see you shooting out a baby!? Yuki snarled.

?Itachi! Now is not the time to be an ass!? Michi yelled.

?She doesn?t need to do that!?

?She?s in pain Itachi! She can?t help but do that! Its in her nature!?

Yuki cringed as Michi helped her up. Michi glared at Itachi and poked him in the chest.

?Since you?re being an ass, you go fetch Sasuke.?

?You?re going to need help with lugging the grizzly bear to Sakura.?

?No, I can handle her. You go get your brother.?

?Why-?

?GET SASUKE!? Michi ordered.

Itachi flinched. He knew Michi was being serious. He sighed and disappeared without a sound. Michi shook her head.

?C?mon Yuki. I need you to last until we get there.?

Yuki meekly shook her head and tried to follow Michi.

-------------------------------

Sasuke whistled in boredom while fiddling with his katana. Guard duty bored him to no end. He glanced at Kakashi, who was also on guard duty with him at the gate.

?How?s that wife of your?s?? Kakashi asked.

Sasuke smirked.

?She?s had better days.?

?Oh??


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



?She basically sleeps all day and refuses to move around. When she is actually awake, she is just like a bear.?

?Itachi always mentioned a grizzly bear that lives with you guys??

Sasuke made a face.

?Itachi calls her that because she behaves like one.?

Itachi appeared before them, scowling at Sasuke.

?I have every reason to call her a bear.? Itachi growled.

?Now what do you want? Michi kicked you out of the house??

?No. The bear is acting funny and Michi took her to Sakura. Now, your coming with me because Michi told me to get you.?

Sasuke?s eyes narrowed. He understood what was going on.

?It?s early?? Sasuke whispered.

?What?? Itachi asked, not hearing what Sasuke had said.

?Sorry Kakashi, I have to run.? Sasuke said as he ran into the village.

Itachi glared at his brother?s retreating form.

?YOU IDIOT! YOU COULD HAVE WAITED FOR ME!? Itachi yelled as he ran after Sasuke.

Kakashi stared at the two. He chuckled and shook his head.

?They never cease to amuse me??

-------------------

Michi whistled lowly while she sat on a bench in the hallway. She turned her head when she heard someone run down the hall. She made a face when she saw Sasuke and Itachi. When the two came to a stop in front of her, she stood up and slapped Itachi. Itachi blinked while Sasuke snickered.

?What the hell was that all about?? Itachi asked.

?You two are late! What took you so long!?? Michi growled.

?You made me get him! I had to look all over before Naruto told me that Sasuke was on guard duty at the gate!?

Sakura walked out into the hall, glaring at them.

?Hush! This is a hospital! If you want to fight, take it outside!? Sakura hissed.

Michi and Itachi looked down, mumbling apologies. Sakura sighed and looked at Sasuke.

?You?re a bit late.? Sakura mused.

?I?m sorry, you can kill me later for it. Now, where?s Yuki?? Sasuke asked impatiently.

?She?s resting. And before I forget, congratulations on the kid.?

Sasuke sighed in relief as Itachi stared. Michi whacked him when he was about to say something. Itachi shot her a glare and muttered a death threat. Sakura smirked and patted Sasuke?s arm.

?I?ll let this slid once, you can go see her. But please, be quiet.? Sakura said, looking at Itachi.

Itachi made a face as he walked by Sakura, following Sasuke and Michi. Sasuke smiled softly and went over to stand by Yuki?s bed. Yuki looked up, glaring at Itachi when he walked in.

?See? I told you she wants to eat me.? Itachi said.

Michi smacked him upside the head.

?Stop it!? Michi ordered.

Sasuke ignored the two and gently took the baby from Yuki?s arms. Itachi was immediately over Sasuke?s shoulder, looking at the kid.

?Eck?He reminds me of when Sasuke was a baby?..? Itachi mused.

Sasuke glared at Itachi.

?Will you shut up!?? Sasuke hissed.

?No.?

?So, what are you going to name him?? Michi asked, ignoring the two.

?Seita.? Sasuke replied.

He looked at Yuki.

?If that?s okay with you??

Yuki smiled.

?Yea. It fits.? Yuki replied.

Itachi took Seita from Sasuke and looked at the kid.

?Hm?..I wonder if you?ll be stronger than your dad there??

Yuki, Sasuke, and Michi glared at him. Itachi smiled and chuckled.

?I look forward to tormenting him.? Itachi mused.

?I think not.? Sasuke growled, taking Seita from Itachi.

Yuki chuckled lightly and gazed out the window. Sitting on the roof of a building across from the hospital, was Amaterasu. They locked eye contact and gazed at each other for the longest time. The wolf goddess smirked and nodded at Yuki, then she disappeared in a burst of petals. Yuki smiled, knowing this wasn?t the end of her journey. In fact, it was just the beginning.


----------



## Morphine (Jan 2, 2010)

i love bears


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm scared of be-
Shibo: *laughing loudly, falls off the window* Owww...
e____e" I'm scared of bears...
Shibo: HE...*crawling up the side of the building* HAD A KID! HAHAHHAAAAA!!!
Shibo, maybe you'll have a kid 
Shibo: ;//A//; NO! ;//////;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 2, 2010)

the bear thing seemed to fit. lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 2, 2010)

Of course Sleep during the winter, bitchy in the summer


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 2, 2010)

so true lol


----------



## Morphine (Jan 3, 2010)

i'm bitchy all four seasons  !!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm bitchy once a month


----------



## Morphine (Jan 3, 2010)

lol, i'm bitchy 24/7. that once a month thing makes everything even uglier.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 3, 2010)

I can be quite nice sometimes, but, I'm like a snake

I'm making dango, BTW~


----------



## Morphine (Jan 3, 2010)

oh, lol. i've been told i'm as fierce as a cat


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 3, 2010)

I've been told to "Lay off of the curse seal-giving"


----------



## Morphine (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 3, 2010)

Me and my current BF are actually making a song called "12 Days of Christmas in Oto"  One of the lines is
"Three new curse seals"


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 3, 2010)

Bears are cuddlely.

Damn, SL, you made Itachi a real asshole. I'm a bear everyday. When I sleep, don't wake me. I'll eat your head. When I wake up, I run into things. I usually don't wake up until lunch. Then afterwards I'm like a god damn squirrel. Damn squirrels...

Since Sasuke said 'it's early' I almost thought you were gonna make it a miscarriage. Turned out for the better!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 3, 2010)

:/ i need someone to be a jerk in the family.  otherwise, me not a happy camper


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmm... distant cousin? Those are so fun to screw with!

My cousins are thirty years older than me...


----------



## Morphine (Jan 4, 2010)

squirrel? i love squirrels


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh Morph, you're always bringing up things that have attacked me.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 5, 2010)

i feel so left out of the convo :|


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 8, 2010)

well, i hate to say this but in two hours time, i will post the last chap. but don't worry, i've already got the first couple of chapters for the sequel ready to post later.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh my god. A sequel?! Holy crap..


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 8, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> Oh my god. A sequel?! Holy crap..



yes clara. and its more bloodier and gorey. there isn't anything happy about it. many deaths take place, including some of the main characters. no hope at all for them  i decided to show a bit of the darkside of my writing, so next one is really good.

Chapter 40:  Epilogue 


*Spoiler*: __ 



“Great, he drooled on me.” Sasuke muttered, looking at the gob of drool on his shoulder.

He handed Seita to Yuki before heading to the bathroom. Michi, settled on the couch reading, looked up from her book. Her eyes went onto Yuki, who lightly bounced the baby. Michi smirked and went back to reading.

“You can hold him if you want.” Yuki announced.

Michi looked up from her book, Yuki held Seita in front of her.

“Nah.” Michi muttered.

“Come on, you haven’t held him at all yet.” Yuki whined.

“No thanks.”

“Please.”

“No.”

PLLLEEEEEEEEEAAAAASSSEEEEEE.”

“No.”

Yuki groaned and sat back down on the floor, patting Seita on the back. Michi slightly smiled and went back to reading.

“Auntie is a big poop, isn’t she?” Yuki muttered to Seita.

Michi sighed and continued to read. Yuki glared at her, wanting her to comment.  Yuki gave up and rose to her feet.

“He needs a nap.” Yuki announced.

“Mm..hm..” Michi muttered.

“Tell Itachi to watch his back.” 

“Mm..hm..”

Yuki scowled and walked down the hallway. 

-----

Itachi sighed in relief as he walked into the house. He couldn’t wait to get off his feet and unwind for the day from border duty.  Instead of relaxing on the couch, Itachi headed to his room, hoping to catch Michi. As he walked down the hallway, ruffling noises echoed in his ears. Curious, Itachi opened his door. A grizzly bear was half way on his bed eating his blankets. Itachi watched the bear in interest. He glanced around the room before closing the door and walking back to the living room. He sat down on the couch and sighed.

“SASUKE, YUKI TURNED BACK INTO A GRIZZLY BEAR!!!!! NOW SHE’S EATING MY BED!!!!” Itachi announced.

“Dang it Itachi, shut up. Seita finally fell asleep.” Sasuke hissed, walking into the living room.

Itachi raised an eye brow.

“Now what’s your problem?” Sasuke growled.

“Yuki’s eating my bed.” Itachi replied smugly.

“What? Yuki left for the store a half hour ago. What are you smoking?”

“Apparently crack, go check.”

Sasuke muttered curses and walked down the hallway to Itachi’s room. Itachi waited in silence.

“ITACHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!” Sasuke snarled.

Itachi smirked.

“Yes, Sasuke dear?” Itachi asked innocently.

Sasuke charged into the room, his fists clenched tightly.

“WHY IS THERE A BEAR IN MY HOUSE?!?!?” Sasuke growled.

“Its not nice to call Yuki that.” Itachi replied.

“GET RID OF IT!!!!!!!!!” 

“I didn’t bring it here. Besides, its your wife. You get rid of it.”

Sasuke left the room, muttering death threats. Itachi leaned back in the sofa and closed his eyes, smiling.

------

Itachi opened his eyes, Michi starred back at him. Itachi raised an eye brow.

“May I help you?” He muttered.

“You got an eye booger right there.” Michi muttered, poking under his eye.

Itachi swatted her hand away and sat up. Michi smirked and plopped down beside him on the couch.

“Did you destroy the bed?” Michi asked.

“No, Yuki did.” Itachi corrected.

“Yuki and I went shopping. We just got back, how could she do that?”

“He’s meaning I put a grizzly bear in his room.” Yuki announced wickedly.

Michi snickered.

“You deserved that.” Michi muttered.

“Heh, I don’t see a victory. Sasuke got rid of it. Before I fell asleep, I heard Sasuke screaming like a girl. Bear probably mauled him.” Itachi replied.

“Sasuke was being mauled and you didn’t help him?!?!?!?” Yuki hissed.

“It was YOUR bear. Besides, I was tired.” 

“YOU IDIOT!”

Yuki stamped out of the room. Itachi smirked. Michi swatted him in the arm.

“What was that for?!” Itachi growled.

“Don’t act like such a jerk all the time.” Michi snarled.

“Well, EXCUSE me for being tired.”

Michi rolled her eyes and left the room. Itachi groaned and leaned back.

“I hate today.” He muttered.

Hearing a sucking noise, Itachi opened an eye. Seita starred back at him from the floor, sucking on his pacifier. Itachi groaned.
-------------

Sasuke yelped in pain as his wounds began to sting.

“Sorry. The bear was for Itachi.” Yuki replied weakly.

“Next time shove it in his pants.” Sasuke hissed bitterly.

Yuki sighed, knowing she wasn’t going to be able to make it up to him that easily. Yuki sighed and continued to heal his wounds that covered his back in big, deep gashes. The two were silent for the rest of the night, none of them wanting to talk: Sasuke filled with anger, Yuki not knowing what to say. 

-----------

“You should be nicer to her.” Michi muttered, sitting on the bed.

“Nicer? She demolished my bed.” Itachi retorted.

“Well, you did have it coming.”

“Who’s side are you on?”

“You know I don’t pick sides.”

“You should start.” Itachi replied smugly, putting his face inches away from her’s.

“Nope.” Michi replied, ruining the moment.

Itachi sighed and went back to the closet, looking for a clean shirt. Hearing Seita crying, Itachi groaned. Michi rose to her feet and left the room.

-----

Yuki groaned and sat up in the bed. Sasuke laid awake, making no attempt to get up. Yuki rolled her eyes and headed down the hallway. She walked into Seita’s room and picked him up. She coed to him quietly, walking to the living room. She paced the room, cooing lowly.  Seita continued to cry with no end. 
Sasuke muttered and walked down the hallway. He looked at Yuki.

“I cant help it.” Yuki snarled lowly.

Sasuke sighed and took Seita from her arms.

“Go to bed, you need it.” Sasuke whispered.

Yuki smiled and kissed Sasuke lightly before heading to bed. Sasuke walked around the room, gently rubbing Seita’s back.

------------

“Why do you have the baby?” Itachi asked in annoyance.

Michi, cooing to Seita, sat on the bed.

“Because Sasuke and Yuki are tired and they deserve the rest.” Michi replied.

“Heck with that.” Itachi growled, leaving the room.

Michi rolled her eyes.

“HEY, IDIOT. WATCH YOUR OWN-”

Itachi paused, looking at Sasuke and Yuki. The two were crashed on the couch fast asleep. Itachi smirked and headed back to his room. Yuki rested her head against Sasuke’s chest, sound asleep. Her life was tiring but she was content with that. She had all she wanted. And most of all, she had Sasuke to share it with.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice last chappy :33 Can't wait to read teh sequal


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 8, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Nice last chappy :33 Can't wait to read teh sequal



yay :33 im having a hard time thinking of a title though. nothing seems to fit perfectly


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 8, 2010)

Sasuke Luver said:


> yes clara. and *its more bloodier and gorey. there isn't anything happy about it.* *many deaths take place*, *including some of the main characters. **no hope at all for them * i decided to show a bit of the darkside of my writing, so next one is really good.



How the fuck do you not call that happy?! That is fucking merry!! God dammit! You are a morbid woman!! That is happy! HAPPY!! Don't you dare call that bad! You're bad! Bad SL! Bad!!

That is happy... it's happy is cherry and merry and fucking SPECTACULAR! EVERYBODY IS HAPPY AND SINGING SONGS AND- Ok that's creepy... BUT IT'S FUCKING HAPPY!!!

Rutsu: 0_0 -_- She's high.

HIGHER THAN A KITE BABY!! YEAH!!

Ru: Don't listen to her.

YEAH- Hey wait a second!!


----------



## Morphine (Jan 11, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> Oh Morph, you're always bringing up things that have attacked me.


 
it's my special powah 


i want more SL bring in the sequel


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 11, 2010)

Morphine said:


> it's my special powah
> 
> 
> i want more SL bring in the sequel



i will soon. i have some things for school to get done first.



Miss Fortune said:


> How the fuck do you not call that happy?! That is fucking merry!! God dammit! You are a morbid woman!! That is happy! HAPPY!! Don't you dare call that bad! You're bad! Bad SL! Bad!!
> 
> That is happy... it's happy is cherry and merry and fucking SPECTACULAR! EVERYBODY IS HAPPY AND SINGING SONGS AND- Ok that's creepy... BUT IT'S FUCKING HAPPY!!!
> 
> ...



O.o your crazy clara


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh SL, you can read me like a book...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 12, 2010)

so i've been told by alot of ppl lol


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 13, 2010)

YAY, gory sequel........


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 13, 2010)

Itachifan727 said:


> YAY, gory sequel........



about time you show up. lol. :/ plus i've been told if i made it too gory, im going to get grounded.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, link will be posted soon for the sequal. i give it about an hour or so.

well, here it is. the god awful sequel i promised. lol I present Broken Trust


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't see a link.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 14, 2010)

try now XP


----------

